# Shoes



## DocLogic

I was curious if we have any shoe guys here. If so, what do you guys like to wear?

For me

Business Formal: Allen Edmonds
Business Casual: Frye
Date Night/Night on the town: Jeffery West or Oliver Sweeney

What about you guys?


----------



## WristCandy

Huge Allen Edmonds fan here. Have about 10 pairs. Sanford lace ups, Maxfield and Cameron loafers, etc...


----------



## Kittysafe

I have a pair of Johnston and Murphy in brown and black, I love them... very comfortable, perfect for any occasion.


----------



## Mize

I'm into boots. Several pair of Frye, Allen Edmonds and Wolverine 1000 Mile.


----------



## AAMC

Crockett & Jones


----------



## Nibo

I've been into shoes from 18, so about 3 years now. 
I find myself wearing a lot of Cole haan, to boot new York, Allen Edmund, tods, sperrys, born and some gucci among others. 
Mostly driving loafers but some proper dress ones aswell. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnperregaux

Bally.


----------



## eddiesleftfoot

For work it's Church's or Loakes. Weekend wear is Timberland or Gucci.


----------



## rics21

I have 5 pairs of eccos. Dress black, dress brown, casual black, casual brown, white loafers. 
1 pair of crocs beach - gardening shoe
1 pair of fitflops 

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justsellbrgs

Red Wing Heritage and Wolverine 1000 miles...


----------



## Jade330i

I really enjoy my Borns.......


----------



## Sunkan

I have just recently discovered the world of quality shoes! I have two pairs so far, Allen Edmonds Jeffersson and a newly acquired pair of Carmina black oxfords. I love my AE, they're very comfortable. I haven't had the chance to try my Carmina yet. The weather here in Sweden doesn't really allow leather soles at this time of year 

Can add some pictures when I get the chance!

/Christian


----------



## Rascasrosa

My favorite boots are Frye. I have a pair of Harness and a pair of Engineers, which are my favorite out of the styles I own. Additionally, I like Kenneth Cole, Sam Edelman, Coach, and Prada as well.


----------



## ron gray

Allen-Edmonds, Johnston-Murphy (Italian only), Alden


----------



## HaleL

Casual/business casual: Allen Edmonds or Johnston & Murphy
Business: Salvatore Ferragamo
Dress: Luigi Burrelli


----------



## some.idiot

Big in to dress shoes. Current budget as a student demands Allen Edmonds. When funds allow they will be C&Js or other English brands


----------



## johnperregaux

On a big "Donald Pliner" kick recently.. check them out!


----------



## TheWalrus

Formal / work: Allen Edmonds (didn't realize they were so popular).
Casual / work: Roots (hand made in Canada - niche brand up north here - fantastic quality though - you do pay for it though).
Running: New Balance - only varients made in the USA


----------



## TheWalrus

Allen Edmonds as a 'student budget' - I envy that. During my 7 years in post secondary school my budget allowed for something substantially less luxurious.


----------



## Kittysafe

I really like ASICS for running
Johnston & Murphy are great for not overly expensive dress shoes.
I do however have my eye on these:
Allen Edmonds 'Long Branch' Wingtip Boot | Nordstrom


----------



## azaremba

I like AE and believe they are solidly built, though prefer Italian styles to them for most part. Yet to try any English brands.

Santoni's higher build stuff is exceptional, and IMO better than any AE I've tried. Have had decent luck with Brunomagli (Italy not their China made) as well as Spain's Magnanni when they can be picked up for very cheap at say The Rack. Have tried Ferragamo at boutique stores but generally more than I'd be willing to spend.

A good pair of shoe makes all the difference. Used to buy Eccos, since great walking shoes during a decent walk commute. But practicality aside they are ugly. 

Before that right out of school tried Kenneth Cole, J&M, and other Made in China brands. About tore my foot to shreds. Chinese make fine Nikes for playing BBall, but if spending anything over $100 stay away.


----------



## Kittysafe

I think a Santoni penny loafer would be nice


----------



## Sextant

Smart business: Fratelli Rossetti, Cheaney
Smart casual: Fratelli Borgioli, Scarosso, Cesare Paciotti
Very casual: Hogan


----------



## CB999

Work - Crockett and Jones (1 pair for each day of the week)
Weekends - Tods or Car Shoe driving shoes


----------



## Kittysafe

Being it's winter, let's talk boots...

This is what I'm talking about:

Santoni 'Quirion' Genuine Shearling Trimmed Boot | Nordstrom


----------



## HaleL

As for boots, my favorite(and only haha) pair, besides riding boots, are my Allen Edmunds wingtip fifth avenue boots in chestnut.


----------



## David Woo

a couple of fun sites:
New Arrivals | Leather Soul | Retailer of exclusive men's footwear and accessories.

Leffot | The Feast of Shoes

And my favorite boots:
Alden Indy Boots | Uncrate

And some of my favorite shoes:
http://www.quoddy.com


----------



## thewperry

I'm a big fan of Allen Edmonds too. I run in Brooks.


----------



## starter

Hmmm... Lots of shoes. My favorites? I like To Boot NY, I have a couple of pairs, one black dress lace up, one brown distressed suede loader. I have two nice pairs of dressy/casual wedge sole shoes that I go to a lot; one is a suede boat style from Generic Man, the other is a suede wingtip from Grenson. I also seem to live in my Red Wing 1907's.


----------



## Semper Jeep

I'm a big fan of Alden for for both the office and my casual stuff. Last year I bought a few pair of casual shoes and boots from Rancourt and really like them as well. I think they are hard to beat in terms of price:quality, especially if you like American made shoes.

I will add that I recently got a pair of Wolverine 1000 Mile boots for a very good price through a charity auction and have to say that they beat my casual Alden boots out of the water - they are more comfortable right out of the box not to mention much more sleek and more lightweight.


----------



## HaleL

We have a thread called "The Shoe Box" if anyone would like to post some of their shoes.


----------



## Kittysafe

That doesn't help if you don't link it. And nor does it really matter, as this thread works just as well and is most recent 

Really digging my new running shoes, it's P90X and Run time again!

Nike Air Max+ 2013 in Anthracite

View attachment 967664


----------



## HaleL

Kittysafe said:


> That doesn't help if you don't link it. And nor does it really matter, as this thread works just as well and is most recent
> 
> View attachment 967664


Lol slightly different thread


----------



## Kittysafe

I don't see how that requires a separate thread.


----------



## HaleL

Kittysafe said:


> I don't see how that requires a separate thread.


In the cafe(which often leads to more traffic), and has what I feel to be a clever name(bias).


----------



## Retrograde

HaleL said:


> In the cafe(which often leads to more traffic), and has what I feel to be a clever name(bias).


Perhaps you should have mentioned it was in the cafe in the first place.


----------



## rics21

I m a wis + sis.


----------



## David Woo

boots on the ground (actually carpet):


----------



## gouverneur

Meermin Mallorca
View attachment 970749

View attachment 970754

View attachment 970756


----------



## Domo Kun

collection and wearing sneakers e.g. Nike, Nike SB, Jordan and Supra mostly ltd edt.


----------



## Osirison

@Domo Kun Pics plz! 

I got myself some new shoes today


My shoes by Osirison, on Flickr


----------



## WetbehindEars

I'm currently wearing my Sperry boat shoes, they're the originals (the only ones that come wide enough to accommodate my crazy-wide feet) but I rubbed beeswax into them until they went from tan to chestnut.

I also have some Thorogood wedge boots that I wear pretty regularly, and some basic black AE cap toes for getting my dressy on. I just became interested in style and fashion about a year ago and these three pairs are my first decent shoe purchases; I'd like to get some military-style boots next, still haven't found any that I really like though. If anybody knows of some cap toe military boots with a tall shaft for under 300 bucks, please enlighten me!


----------



## shnjb

i've tried tods, lv, ferregamos, guccis, and dior hommes.

i prefer tods the best for comfort and dior homme best for looks.


----------



## micreyes11

i love sperry boat shoes, bruno magli, cole haan, i have a pair of boss wing tips, currently saving for a pair of gucci horse bits...

casual: nike free runs, jack purcell/ john varvatos (converse/chucks)...

watches and shoes go hand in hand...


----------



## monkeyking

Smart business: Alden Shell Cordovan
Smart casual: Alden Shell Cordovan & Calf Skin
Casual: Alden 405 Indy Boots, Cigar or Whiskey Chukka Boots

I have over 30 pairs in my collection. Very expensive habit.
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## azaremba

Don't own any Alden's, yet, but stopped at manhattan boutique and am a fan. I probably own zero because my current collection is virtually all from Nordstrom Rack. A few Santonis (my fave), a ferragamo, a few AEs including one of its Independence line shoes, and a few misc pairs.

With that said I just started shining own shoes, and I must say I'm hooked and will continue to keep them spiffed out. Any of you guys clean/polish own shoes?

Here's a thread of all threads on the subject if curious at all on doing it yourself...

**The Official Shoe Care Thread: Tutorials, Photos, etc.**


----------



## Kittysafe

I polish my own dress shoes, watched some videos on youtube.


----------



## ron gray

My wife looked at me a little funny the first time she seen me polishing my shoes. I was using my cigar lighter to flame my shoes, and she thought I'd officially gone over the deep end. She couldn't argue the results though!


----------



## VenatorWatch

This is what I wore this week.

Doc Marten Industrial Steel Toes for Factory Floor (OSHA required)
Allen Edmonds (Office) 
Salomon Gore-Tex Trail shoes (On the way to & from work)
View attachment 1001598


----------



## plainsman

I'm an outdoor boot/shoe kinda guy. My current favorites are a pair of Danner for Tanner Goods Stumptown Mountain Trail Left Banks. That's a mouthful, eh! See them here...
Tanner Goods

For running - Montrail.
Kickin' it - Sanuk.
In the canoe - Chaco.
Weddings & funerals - Allen Edmonds Fulton.


----------



## monkeyking

Alden Whiskey Shell Cordovan PTB w/ Red Laces & Natural Sole... 
Cheers, 
Larry 
View attachment 1008207


----------



## althaur

I'm a huge fan of Vivobarefoot shoes. They are my everyday wear shoes for work, casual and running. 

When I wear boots though, it's my Wolvering Montgomery boot I bought at On The Fly in San Francisco. I knew they were amazing when I wore them the day after buying them while working in San Francisco. I thought I would be taking a taxi everywhere while scouting some sites. Decided to walk a little. 5 miles later, my feet were still fine even though the boots weren't "broken in". Best boots ever.


----------



## monkeyking

Casual Friday. Custom Alden Chromexal Leather PTB w/ Blue Laces & Natural Finished Outsole.
Cheers, 
Larry 
View attachment 1009410


----------



## Hijak

Love my Dr. Martins...









love my Cole Haans









And also love my chacos!


----------



## joachim

What are good brands for affordable loafers / mocassins / drivers?
I would like one with a horsebit.
Like this:
Gucci - men's driver with horsebit and web detail. 263559AHM109051
Or
Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## HaleL

joachim said:


> What are good brands for affordable loafers / mocassins / drivers?
> I would like one with a horsebit.
> Like this:
> Gucci - men's driver with horsebit and web detail. 263559AHM109051
> Or
> Salvatore Ferragamo


Ferragamo drivers are great. I found that I rarely wore them and so I sold them and bought Tod's. I wore my Tod's twice because I found a pair of Johnston & Murphy drivers on sale for $65 and they were much more comfortable.


----------



## monkeyking

View attachment 1013006

Boots for Monday&#8230; Limited Edition Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Indy Boot w/ reverse 360 storm welt, flex welt sole w/ natural edging. 
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## rics21

i always tot my wife was the only one collecting shoes.

View attachment 1014035


----------



## monkeyking

Boots again&#8230; Custom Alden Shell Cordovan Short Wing Tip Boot in Color #8, full lace up w/ standard sole.
Cheers,
Larry

View attachment 1014367


----------



## monkeyking

Boots again&#8230; Alden Black Shell Cordovan Chukka Boots w/ Double Leather Sole. 
Cheers, 
Larry

View attachment 1015692


----------



## monkeyking

More Boots... Alden Unlined Brown Suede Chuka Boot w/ Flex Welt Sole.
Cheers, 
Larry 
View attachment 1016927


----------



## WetbehindEars

This thread should be renamed "monkeyking's shoe .... thread" 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monkeyking

WetbehindEars said:


> This thread should be renamed "monkeyking's shoe .... thread"
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


 just trying to get people to contribute & keep the thread alive. i cant be the only one who collects & appreciates fine shoes... 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> just trying to get people to contribute & keep the thread alive. i cant be the only one who collects & appreciates fine shoes...
> cheers,
> larry


Oh I appreciate them... just don't own many  the best shoes I have are some black AE park avenues that I only bring out on Sundays and special occasions. Shell cordovan is the stuff my dreams are made of, so it's always nice see a pair in the morning; even if they're on someone else's feet. 

Edit: I just realized that the forum automatically changed a word in my last post to "...". The word is 4 letters and represents an industry full of scantily clad people doing things to each other most find fit to do only in privacy.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Will3020

Clarks, Ecco are some my favorites.:-!


----------



## monkeyking

Client meetings & not so casual Friday&#8230; Alden Medallion Captoe Balmorals in burgundy w/ single leather sole. 
Cheers, 
Larry 
View attachment 1018085


----------



## WetbehindEars

Sperry Topsiders rubbed with beeswax... not quite Alden but it's what I've got 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> Client meetings & not so casual Friday&#8230; Alden Medallion Captoe Balmorals in burgundy w/ single leather sole.
> Cheers,
> Larry
> View attachment 1018085


I love the brogueing? on the toe on these guys.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbenham1

I recently dealt with Allen Edmonds in regard to obtaining some leather samples for a project. They were the friendliest most helpful people ever. Really boosted my respect for them as a company despite owning none of their shoes.

If you haven't seen a production video they made have a look: Allen Edmonds Genuine Shell Cordovan Leather - YouTube

*EDIT* The video isnt the one I meant to link, can't find it now. Still brilliant video of the Horween leather production.


----------



## WetbehindEars

jbenham1 said:


> I recently dealt with Allen Edmonds in regard to obtaining some leather samples for a project. They were the friendliest most helpful people ever. Really boosted my respect for them as a company despite owning none of their shoes.
> 
> If you haven't seen a production video they made have a look: Allen Edmonds Genuine Shell Cordovan Leather - YouTube
> 
> *EDIT* The video isnt the one I meant to link, can't find it now. Still brilliant video of the Horween leather production.


They're definitely a great company, very old school and customer-oriented. Their shoes and service are great, the shoes aren't cheap in most people's eyes (for a lot of shoe buffs they're the cheapest good shoes) but they're very much worth it, if you're willing to take care of them.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sassicaia

Im pretty specific with my shoes.

Driving: Porsche Design
Casual: Prada
Winter/Snow: Porsche Design
Black Tie: Prada
Gym: Porsche Design
Sandals Casual: Prada
Sandals dress: Prada
Snowboard boots : DC


----------



## monkeyking

On the road today. Alden 403 Indy Boots in Chromexal Leather.
Cheers, 
Larry
View attachment 1022168


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> On the road today. Alden 403 Indy Boots in Chromexal Leather.
> Cheers,
> Larry
> View attachment 1022168


Digging the moc toe!

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## monkeyking

Back in the Office... Alden Black Shell Cordovan Long Wing Tip Bluchers w/ Double Leather Sole. 
Cheers, 
Larry

View attachment 1023421


----------



## monkeyking

Limited Edition Alden Short Wing Tip Balmorals in Whiskey Shell Cordovan w/ Double Leather Sole & Natural Edging. 
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## arkane

Red Wing Iron Ranger w/ Speedmaster on leather NATO









I gotta post some pics of my other shoes later (mostly Allen Edmonds). This is the first time I've ventured outside of the watch-related forums.


----------



## monkeyking

arkane said:


> Red Wing Iron Ranger w/ Speedmaster on leather NATO
> 
> I gotta post some pics of my other shoes later (mostly Allen Edmonds). This is the first time I've ventured outside of the watch-related forums.


thats a good looking boot & interesting contrast w/ the laces. where were you able to find colored flat waxed boot laces? 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> thats a good looking boot & interesting contrast w/ the laces. where were you able to find colored flat waxed boot laces?
> cheers,
> larry


I'm curious as well... I'd like to switch out the laces that came on my Thorogoods

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## monkeyking

Alden Short Wing Tip Balmorals in Color #8 Shell Cordovan w/ Double Leather Sole & Dark Edging. 
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## arkane

monkeyking said:


> thats a good looking boot & interesting contrast w/ the laces. where were you able to find colored flat waxed boot laces?


Thanks! The laces are Benjos in Nemo Blue. Flat waxed cotton, Made in the USA. You can buy them online and Allen Edmonds B&M stores also carry them. They come in several colors.


----------



## monkeyking

arkane said:


> Thanks! The laces are Benjos in Nemo Blue. Flat waxed cotton, Made in the USA. You can buy them online and Allen Edmonds B&M stores also carry them. They come in several colors.


thanks for the info. i checked amazon after i saw these they had a few, but will walk down to the AE store this afternoon to see what they have for a selection of boot laces. 
cheers, 
larry


----------



## monkeyking

Back to the grind... April 1st & Rainy San Francisco Day. Alden Calf Skin Norwegian Split Toe in Burnished Tan w/ Leather Double Sole. 
Cheers,
Larry


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> Back to the grind... April 1st & Rainy San Francisco Day. Alden Calf Skin Norwegian Split Toe in Burnished Tan w/ Leather Double Sole.
> Cheers,
> Larry
> View attachment 1030665


I didn't know you were in the bay, are you coming to the get-together?

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## monkeyking

WetbehindEars said:


> I didn't know you were in the bay, are you coming to the get-together?
> 
> --------
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
> --------


Was interested in attending. Unfortunately, can't make it. I work Saturdays but may swing by if time allows. 
Cheers,
Larry

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WetbehindEars

monkeyking said:


> Was interested in attending. Unfortunately, can't make it. I work Saturdays but may swing by if time allows.
> Cheers,
> Larry
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


Hope you can make it!

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## monkeyking

Limited Edition Alden Cigar Shell Cordovan Norwegian Split Toe in w/ Leather Double Sole & Natural Edging. 
Cheers,
Larry


----------



## little big feather

TRICKER's jodphurs today..


----------



## monkeyking

Hump Day. Alden Shell Cordovan Long Wing Blutchers in Color 8 w/ Double Leather Soles.
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## WetbehindEars

Larry, how many pairs of Aldens do you have?!  making me very jealous.

————————
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
————————


----------



## David Woo

arkane said:


> This is the first time I've ventured outside of the watch-related forums.


This is a WATCH forum???!!!


----------



## monkeyking

WetbehindEars said:


> Larry, how many pairs of Aldens do you have?!  making me very jealous.
> 
> --------
> Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
> --------


at last count 35 pairs of aldens.  they are pretty addictive. 
cheers, 
larry

eventually my shoe closet will look like this... j/k...


----------



## WetbehindEars

David Woo said:


> This is a WATCH forum???!!!


Lol first time I've heard... I don't even wear a watch.




monkeyking said:


> at last count 35 pairs of aldens.  they are pretty addictive.
> cheers,
> larry
> 
> eventually my shoe closet will look like this... j/k...
> View attachment 1033808


Holy cheese fungus... what size are you, where do you live, and when is your next vacation?  it really makes my one pair of Allen Edmonds look pretty measly... 

--------
Sent from the future using Tapatalk 9001.1
--------


----------



## monkeyking

Another rainy day in San Francisco... Alden Brown Suede Short Wing Tip Balmorals w/ Single Leather Sole.
Cheers, 
Larry


----------



## little big feather

Speaking of Allen Edmonds....Got his Bayfields on today.


----------



## hobefabu

I tend to favor Johnston&Murphy, Cole Haan, Donald J Pliner and Kenneth Cole mainly.


----------



## shnjb

How much do high end shoes cost?
I've only tried fashion shoes from prada, ferragamo, dior homme etc but there has to be something a bit higher quality...


----------



## Skippy4000

shnjb said:


> How much do high end shoes cost?
> I've only tried fashion shoes from prada, ferragamo, dior homme etc but there has to be something a bit higher quality...


A quality pair of shoes typically starts at the $300 price point.


----------



## shnjb

Shepperdw said:


> A quality pair of shoes typically starts at the $300 price point.


That's a lot lower than the ones I mentioned.
I meant something of highest quality handcrafted and all.


----------



## little big feather

shnjb said:


> That's a lot lower than the ones I mentioned.
> I meant something of highest quality handcrafted and all.


Check out PEDIWEAR...English company....I have some TRICKER's at about $500.00 I think.
Just google English made shoes...John Loeb is good....Expect $1,000.00 or so for many.
Allen Edmond's has a line of hand made in U.S.,limited styles though.
I've got two pair from Shipton & Henneage(English)and Charles Tyrwhitt(English)
Good luck


----------



## shnjb

thanks I've heard of john Loeb. I Will check it out

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Skippy4000

shnjb said:


> thanks I've heard of john Loeb. I Will check it out
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 4


John Lobb*

Anyways, I gave you a starting price. Park Avenue's are $350, and I don't think many people are going to argue the quality on those. I was talking about quality shoes anyways. There's a difference in quality and overpriced shoes. I think Alden normally runs about $700-800, but it's been a while since I priced those.


----------



## scuttle

Shepperdw said:


> A quality pair of shoes typically starts at the $300 price point.


Grensons are extremely nice:

Grenson G.Two Collection - Pediwear Menswear

But the best shoes I have ever had are my Redback Bobcats:










After wearing these, nothing else feels comfortable ever again. The workmanship is as good as anything too, although obviously they're relatively simple and undecorated. The uppers are great - extra thick soft leather with a waxed finish, but it's the sole that is genius. It's coated with translucent faintly blue stuff that's full of tiny bubbles. Somehow this gives better cushioning than Air Nikes or Dr M's and it grips exceptionally well - in the US you often find them at places that supply firemen and EMTs, and in the UK they're favoured by vets and horsey types. They're a nice replacement for the Desert/Chukka Boot and other smart but casual footwear and most people who try them feel the same way I do. Oh - and the half sizes are extra wide, which I love.


----------



## Nakmuay

For smart and casual, Trickers without a doubt








Those and Blundstones


----------



## Skippy4000

I've been thinking about this lately for a casual shoe. Allen Edmonds Neumok.


----------



## Kittysafe

Casual shoes I wear:

*Crocs Unisex Hover Slip-On Fashion Sneaker*

Amazon.com: Crocs Unisex Hover Slip-On Fashion Sneaker, Black/White, Men's 4 M US/ Women's 6 M US: Shoes

*Dockers Men's Rinaldi Slide Sandal,Briar,9 M US*

Amazon.com: Dockers Men's Rinaldi Slide Sandal,Briar,9 M US: Shoes

A bit dressier like your Edmonds...

*BOSS Orange by Hugo Boss Men's Ofero Wingtip (In Blue)*

Amazon.com: BOSS Orange by Hugo Boss Men's Ofero Wingtip,Rust/Copper,8 M US: Shoes

My pair of Johnston & Murphy are super comfortable! Really recommend those..

For dress shows I wear a Prada Levitate, they're crazy looking shoes, but they're the only dress shoes that are comfortable walking in for me.









~JMB


----------



## scuttle

Nakmuay said:


> For smart and casual, Trickers without a doubt
> 
> Those and Blundstones


Blundstone quality has gone down since they moved to China.


----------



## StufflerMike

Bommel, Church's, Loakes, Bally, Lloyd, Tod's.


----------



## HaleL

Lolololol crocs AND strap sandals!!


----------



## Igorek

scuttle said:


> Blundstone quality has gone down since they moved to China.


Is there anything that is not made in China today? :-(


----------



## little big feather

Igorek said:


> Is there anything that is not made in China today? :-(


Sure...But it aint cheap!


----------



## Joeri35

I'm a Van Bommel man (Dutch shoebrand, many of them handmade). Got about 5 different pairs, this one the latest addition:









Looks great with either black or grey leather.

Got te same style in brown (low shoe, with laces), to go with both brown and tan:









Love those shoes


----------



## Split Second

For either business or pleasure, I've found that Johnston & Murphy shoes suit the purpose. A bit costly, but you will definitely get your money's worth as they are not only durable, but offer traditional styling which lasts for years.

mike.


----------



## tony20009

Short answer: I like to wear a lot of shoes because I have a lot of shoes. I prefer loafers and boots over all other styles and that's what I'll likely have on on any given day. I can't name any one shoe brand/model that I wear most as I try to wear every shoe I own at least a couple times a year.

OK...male equivalent to Imelda chiming in.







I'm gonna tell you know, I have a serious shoe weakness. Recognizing my weakness, I make it a point to just not even go near the shoe section in stores and I try not to walk down the side of the street that has a shoe store, or, barring that, I just don't look closely enough to let something catch my eye. At last count, I was a good bit over 300 pairs. Some folks have a thing for cars, for other folks it's hairstyles, my ex-wife had a thing for rugs and pillows, clothing and modern art are my indulgences.

In my defense, my shoes are of varying ages, some dating back to high school and college. Even as a kid, my parents kept me well shod. I've also never (yes, never) had a pair of shoes wear out; the worst thing that's ever happened is that I've needed new soles and/or heels, and on one occasion, the thief who broke into my car absconded with a pair of my shoes. Also, I can see why a man might have many pairs of shoes: men's shoes are by and large built to last, so if one doesn't throw them out, odds are they will last.

(Women's shoes, with their paper thin soles and spindly heels seem tough enough to last through the end of the month, if that. Thus, I think women have a lot of shoes because they are so lightly constructed that they couldn't hope to wear them much if they didn't have quite a few amongst which to swap in and out during the month. Indeed, the two women about whose shoes I've been conscious -- my ex-wife and my daughter -- can't wear them more than four times before something's "happened" to them.)

As goes style, I would say the single defining trait of all but about three pairs of my shoes is that they are pretty classic in general. They are not that big, chunky, square-toed style that was popular at the beginning of the millennium. I just never liked that look, or the platform shoes that were popular in the 70s.

For sneakers (nearly all low top):

K-Swiss -- don't know the name, they are just all white leather tennis shoes (white)
Adidas Samba (black w/white stripes, green w/white stripes)
Varvatos Chuck Taylor in several colors (navy corduroy, khaki green, and red canvas, dark grey leather)
Varvatos Jack Purcell in cream canvas (I'm not nuts about these, even though they are sort of "retro" and that's popular these days. The thing is, I didn't like them 40 years ago either. I bought them to support a cause at a fundraising event. I keep then in the trunk of the car and wear then only when "something comes up.")
Some sort of Nike running shoe (white/blue/orange)
Sperry canvas deck shoe (off white)
Gucci leather tennis shoes that look more or less like a low-top Chuck Taylor (medium blue; green)
LV Leather tennis shoe (brown, but no LV monogram all over the shoe, just one on the tongue and one at the back of the sole)
Ahnu suede shoe that's a cross between a tennis shoe and a hiking shoe (taupe and medium grey)
Vans loafer type tennis shoe (purple)
OMP Carrera driving shoe -- brown leather. This is one of no more than three high-top sneakers I have. They are about 10 years old, well broken in and a dream to wear. I don't know if one could properly call these sneakers, but I can't call them dress shoes or loafers either, I listed them here.

Dress shoes and casual non-sneakers: lots and lots of these, but most are loafers of some sort or other. Often the overall look of the shoes is the same, but the colors or the type of leather is different.

John Lobb - black cap to oxford; perforated toe oxford; plain toe oxford; formal slipper (All custom - these are far and away my most comfortable shoes; my feet never get tired wearing them. If one is going to have just one pair of custom shoes, choose a plain toe oxford as it's appropriate to wear with everything from jeans to, with a really good polish, a tuxedo. The plain toe oxford is the best choice too if one is going to have only one pair of dress shoes.)
Cole Haan -- western style boots (black w/brown lacing up the side); formal slipper and ton of loafers, mostly Bragano, but some others too.
Gucci -- old school Gucci loafer in multiple suede colors (navy, green, brown, black, and red), riding boots (black)
Prada - driving shoe; insignia black loafer; penny loafer/driving shoe blend (white)
Allen Edmonds - cap toe oxford (black -- I like these shoes, but they are a bit on the heavy side. Well made and comfortable though. They are my "second" pair of shoes to take on business travel when suits are required.)
Peal & Co. - white bucks; dirty bucks; tasseled dress loafer (black and cordovan); velvet smoking slipper (black); velvet crested smoking slipper (black, and green/black plaid); penny loafer (black)
Bass -- Weejun penny loafer (burgundy - the same ones I had in high school and college, but resoled many times)
Hermes - Beatle boot (these folks have by far the nicest leather I've ever come across)
Lucchese - cowboy boots (black leather, black lizard, brown leather, brownish/greyish elephant, tan ostrich); ropers (black ostrich, black leather, brown leather)
Ferragamo - loafers (black, brown), plain toe brogue (black)
Aslo - hiking boots (brown -- my kids are nearly grown so these only get worn when it snows or we go skiing or it's just insanely cold outside and I could be outside for more than 10 minutes.)
Vasque - hiking boots (brown -- these are a bit older than the other hikers. I keep them in the trunk of the car "just in case" something happens while I'm on the road.)
John Varvatos -- Convertible boot (black and brown), sandals (olive green)
Assorted brands - loafers, George boots, boat shoes, sandals and driving shoes of varying prices, styles, formality and color.

Only lesson learned I can share if that if a pair of shoes isn't comfortable in the store, nothing's going to change after you leave the store unless you basically destroy the shoe so that it's stretched out of shape or the material they are made from is weakened.

__________________
Cheers,
Tony


----------



## Igorek

tony20009 said:


> Short answer: I like to wear a lot of shoes because I have a lot of shoes. I prefer loafers and boots over all other styles and that's what I'll likely have on on any given day. I can't name any one shoe brand/model that I wear most as I try to wear every shoe I own at least a couple times a year.
> 
> For sneakers (nearly all low top):
> 
> K-Swiss -- don't know the name, they are just all white leather tennis shoes (white)
> Adidas Samba (black w/white stripes, green w/white stripes)
> Varvatos Chuck Taylor in several colors (navy corduroy, khaki green, and red canvas, dark grey leather)
> Varvatos Jack Purcell in cream canvas (I'm not nuts about these, even though they are sort of "retro" and that's popular these days. The thing is, I didn't like them 40 years ago either. I bought them to support a cause at a fundraising event. I keep then in the trunk of the car and wear then only when "something comes up.")
> Some sort of Nike running shoe (white/blue/orange)
> Sperry canvas deck shoe (off white)
> Gucci leather tennis shoes that look more or less like a low-top Chuck Taylor (medium blue; green)
> LV Leather tennis shoe (brown, but no LV monogram all over the shoe, just one on the tongue and one at the back of the sole)
> Ahnu suede shoe that's a cross between a tennis shoe and a hiking shoe (taupe and medium grey)
> Vans loafer type tennis shoe (purple)
> OMP Carrera driving shoe -- brown leather. This is one of no more than three high-top sneakers I have. They are about 10 years old, well broken in and a dream to wear. I don't know if one could properly call these sneakers, but I can't call them dress shoes or loafers either, I listed them here.
> 
> Dress shoes and casual non-sneakers: lots and lots of these, but most are loafers of some sort or other. Often the overall look of the shoes is the same, but the colors or the type of leather is different.
> 
> John Lobb - black cap to oxford; perforated toe oxford; plain toe oxford; formal slipper (All custom - these are far and away my most comfortable shoes; my feet never get tired wearing them. If one is going to have just one pair of custom shoes, choose a plain toe oxford as it's appropriate to wear with everything from jeans to, with a really good polish, a tuxedo. The plain toe oxford is the best choice too if one is going to have only one pair of dress shoes.)
> Cole Haan -- western style boots (black w/brown lacing up the side); formal slipper and ton of loafers, mostly Bragano, but some others too.
> Gucci -- old school Gucci loafer in multiple suede colors (navy, green, brown, black, and red), riding boots (black)
> Prada - driving shoe; insignia black loafer; penny loafer/driving shoe blend (white)
> Allen Edmonds - cap toe oxford (black -- I like these shoes, but they are a bit on the heavy side. Well made and comfortable though. They are my "second" pair of shoes to take on business travel when suits are required.)
> Peal & Co. - white bucks; dirty bucks; tasseled dress loafer (black and cordovan); velvet smoking slipper (black); velvet crested smoking slipper (black, and green/black plaid); penny loafer (black)
> Bass -- Weejun penny loafer (burgundy - the same ones I had in high school and college, but resoled many times)
> Hermes - Beatle boot (these folks have by far the nicest leather I've ever come across)
> Lucchese - cowboy boots (black leather, black lizard, brown leather, brownish/greyish elephant, tan ostrich); ropers (black ostrich, black leather, brown leather)
> Ferragamo - loafers (black, brown), plain toe brogue (black)
> Aslo - hiking boots (brown -- my kids are nearly grown so these only get worn when it snows or we go skiing or it's just insanely cold outside and I could be outside for more than 10 minutes.)
> Vasque - hiking boots (brown -- these are a bit older than the other hikers. I keep them in the trunk of the car "just in case" something happens while I'm on the road.)
> John Varvatos -- Convertible boot (black and brown), sandals (olive green)
> Assorted brands - loafers, George boots, boat shoes, sandals and driving shoes of varying prices, styles, formality and color.
> 
> Only lesson learned I can share if that if a pair of shoes isn't comfortable in the store, nothing's going to change after you leave the store unless you basically destroy the shoe so that it's stretched out of shape or the material they are made from is weakened.
> 
> __________________
> Cheers,
> Tony


The old saying goes: "Pictures or it didn't happen" :-d


----------



## Buzz

Rodd and Gunn - Grant road black dress shoe.
Italian made- NewZealand company

Or these for casual winter use:
RM Williams Australian- craftsman boot.


----------



## kayjf

I have severely flat feet so every low-cut shoe (that can accommodate my full-size orthopaedic insole) ends up with pretty prominent flat spots in the arch. This occurs because the insole is quite wide for most shoes, and that most shoes frankly don't provide necessary arch support.

Any suggestions? Durable, casual, insole accommodating, not bank-busting shoes. All of those suggested by my podiatrist are ugly (incredibly so) and it's apparent that she is only endorsing the one brand. 

These are my "specs":

Sizes 12.5-13, wide foot to begin with, with a full sized orthopaedic insole. 

I like to have a pretty snug fit. I can however sometimes get away with not having laces done up, provided I don't have to walk or be on my feet for too long (i.e I can wear them at uni if I will mostly be sitting in lectures). 

Sorry if this isn't the place to ask it. I know there'd be shoe forums, but I don't know where to look for an answer. 

Thanks


----------



## incontrol

kayjf said:


> I have severely flat feet so every low-cut shoe (that can accommodate my full-size orthopaedic insole) ends up with pretty prominent flat spots in the arch. This occurs because the insole is quite wide for most shoes, and that most shoes frankly don't provide necessary arch support.
> 
> Any suggestions? Durable, casual, insole accommodating, not bank-busting shoes. All of those suggested by my podiatrist are ugly (incredibly so) and it's apparent that she is only endorsing the one brand.
> 
> These are my "specs":
> 
> Sizes 12.5-13, wide foot to begin with, with a full sized orthopaedic insole.
> 
> I like to have a pretty snug fit. I can however sometimes get away with not having laces done up, provided I don't have to walk or be on my feet for too long (i.e I can wear them at uni if I will mostly be sitting in lectures).
> 
> Sorry if this isn't the place to ask it. I know there'd be shoe forums, but I don't know where to look for an answer.
> 
> Thanks


I use a full support insole. My favorite shoes that accommodate an insole are Ecco. They make casual and dressy. So far all of them have accommodated my inserts. I also bought a pair of Bruno Magli that also was able to take my inserts and wear very comfortably! Good luck with your search.


----------



## KillaSkill

Things in size 16, a few pairs of Nike, DC and steel toe boots along side $350 custom orthotics.


----------



## kayjf

incontrol said:


> I use a full support insole. My favorite shoes that accommodate an insole are Ecco. They make casual and dressy. So far all of them have accommodated my inserts. I also bought a pair of Bruno Magli that also was able to take my inserts and wear very comfortably! Good luck with your search.


Wow, I really like the stuff from Ecco! Thank you very much for that suggestion, I'm going to try and find a retailer near me.


----------



## incontrol

Glad I could help. Now we have to see if they work as well for you as they have for me .


----------



## Mike_Dowling

I recently picked up a pair of vintage cordovan guns boats off eBay, really cool pair of shoes I wear them all the time.


----------



## OrangeSport

I have a soft spot for Loake. Here are a few pictures of mine:

































I also quite like Ikon for a cheaper brand:









And of course, DMs last for ever!


----------



## Teya

I would love a pair of Carminas. http://www.carminashoemaker.com/web/muj/coleccion_modelo.php?lang=eng&dist=g&id_col=25&id_mod=248

So far, Camper, Pielsa and Lotusse are my "good shoes. They have lasted over 25 years.


----------



## coastiesquid

Picked up a pair of Neumoks, my first pair of Allen Edmonds. I must say that I am rather happy with them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Skippy4000

coastiesquid said:


> Picked up a pair of Neumoks, my first pair of Allen Edmonds. I must say that I am rather happy with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I'm going to eventually get a pair in blue


----------



## coastiesquid

Shepperdw said:


> I'm going to eventually get a pair in blue


I was very torn between these and the blue ones.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

coastiesquid said:


> I was very torn between these and the blue ones.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


I really like the casual look of blue shoes. I've been trying to retire my blue distressed leather sebagos for a while (casual).


----------



## shnjb

What do u guys think of Tods driving shoes?
It's quite popular in Asia among both men n women


----------



## OrangeSport

coastiesquid said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## rooneb

Igorek said:


> The old saying goes: "Pictures or it didn't happen" :-d


. I agree lol


----------



## Kittysafe

I received these as a present this week, I thought they looked like cool, unique cenobite Hellraiser shoes. I like the idea of being a bit different, too often men's formalwear is boring.


----------



## coastiesquid

Kittysafe said:


> I received these as a present this week, I thought they looked like cool, unique cenobite Hellraiser shoes. I like the idea of being a bit different, too often men's formalwear is boring.
> 
> View attachment 1272565


Very interesting, never seen any like those.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

I think I've been bitten by the shoe bug. FYI, Allen Edmonds has a webgem deal on Jingle Bell Moks for only $199. I am soooo tempted to order the blue ones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

coastiesquid said:


> I think I've been bitten by the shoe bug. FYI, Allen Edmonds has a webgem deal on Jingle Bell Moks for only $199. I am soooo tempted to order the blue ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link? I love my blue Hugo Boss, so much I bought the rust color recently. They make great casual night wear.
Nevermind I found it...
http://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF4626_1_40000000001_-1


----------



## Kittysafe

Here are my Hugo Boss shoes in rust and blue... very comfortable shoes.


----------



## coastiesquid

Very nice, they do look pretty comfy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

They are incredibly comfortable because the sole has a slight raise periphery inside giving you a little traction and buffer for impact while walking, I highly recommend this line of shoes.


----------



## l3wy

I have a pair of Johnston & Murphy Hattington boots I bought back at the end of september ... 

I love the style. Love the feel. Very comfortable.. I was initially very pleased with my purchase (I bought this and a pair of Allen Edmonds the same day... my first real dress shoes in 15 years). 

The quality is a bit of a disappointment.. the rubber sole has started to separate from the rubber welt... and in one obvious place the welt is starting to separate from the leather. Not quite sure what my options are at this point.. just contacted Johnston Murphy today about it.

On a positive note, this thread turned me onto the Wolverine 1000 mile collection. I'll have to go see them in person and try a pair on.

Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## Will3020

speaking of shoes, I'm gonna have to hit the stores and pick a pair of Eccos this weekend.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Link? I love my blue Hugo Boss, so much I bought the rust color recently. They make great casual night wear.
> Nevermind I found it...


BUYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> BUYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol, ya I could see you wearing those. enjoy.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> lol, ya I could see you wearing those. enjoy.


----------



## Kittysafe

I mean I think they'd look good on you. They're nice shoes.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I mean I think they'd look good on you. They're nice shoes.


I just placed my order with the shoes, shoe trees, leather lotion and candy cane laces. I almost bought the belt, but I really felt like they were asking too much for a casual belt. I may order it later when I get the shoes. Depends on how much I fall in love with them.


----------



## Kittysafe

How much were they asking for the belt? I bought a great Hugo Boss belt for my brother's wedding. Ouch, it was $95. 
Great belt though, and if you skimp on a dress belt, you get a piece of crap where the arm breaks off in a day.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> How much were they asking for the belt? I bought a great Hugo Boss belt for my brother's wedding. Ouch, it was $95.
> Great belt though, and if you skimp on a dress belt, you get a piece of crap where the arm breaks off in a day.


$75. It was a matching blue belt.

http://www.allenedmonds.com/aeonline/producti_SF81044_1_40000000001_-1

Lemme know what you think.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'm just saving money now, I honestly don't need to buy anything for a while, clothing, books, anything... so I can just save for now. 
My boss is having problems so I haven't been paid in a month, and don't even know when work is starting up again, so I threw like
100 things up on my Etsy store, my album isn't selling, so I'm hoping this helps until work gets back on track...

Here's the link you can check out all the stuff I put up this week: 
https://www.etsy.com/shop/MusicofJMB


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I'm just saving money now, I honestly don't need to buy anything for a while, clothing, books, anything... so I can just save for now.
> My boss is having problems so I haven't been paid in a month, and don't even know when work is starting up again, so I threw like
> 100 things up on my Etsy store, my album isn't selling, so I'm hoping this helps until work gets back on track...
> 
> Here's the link you can check out all the stuff I put up this week:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MusicofJMB


I'm really sorry about that man. You're an incredibly intelligent man with many skills, why don't you start your own business?


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I'm really sorry about that man. You're an incredibly intelligent man with many skills, why don't you start your own business?


Thanks for buying the album, that was very cool. Two years I put into it, loving the process every step of the way. I spent a lot of money to do it right, professional wallets, 16 page lyric book with artwork by friends and their kids, I know I want the lyrics with an album, you know? My brother who is a professional artist did the cover, 14 songs, over an hour all my original work. So I hope you enjoy it. I am working on recording my bonus songs on my website over again for quality, like 20 songs. Then I can start working on my second album.

Thanks again.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Thanks for buying the album, that was very cool. Two years I put into it, loving the process every step of the way. I spent a lot of money to do it right, professional wallets, 16 page lyric book with artwork by friends and their kids, I know I want the lyrics with an album, you know? My brother who is a professional artist did the cover, 14 songs, over an hour all my original work. So I hope you enjoy it. I am working on recording my bonus songs on my website over again for quality, like 20 songs. Then I can start working on my second album.
> 
> Thanks again.


I'm really curious to hear the album man!!! By the way man, DON'T SELL YOUR DUNHILL, you were super proud of that. And those Prada shoes are weeeiiirrrddddd


----------



## Kittysafe

I know the story of how I got the Dunhill case was really cool. There's a really nice colored pencil drawing that I found hidden in the back of an old 1920's picture frame, in perfect condition and the colors are so vibrant and fresh as if it had just been drawn because it hasn't been in the sunlight for 100 years. I took that down because I love it too much and the story of how I found it is also really cool. A wood pictorial that I found at a garage sale for $1, I found is from a famous artist worth a few thousand! I almost sold it for $10 before I found out from an appraiser at Antiques Roadshow that I had something really special.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I know the story of how I got the Dunhill case was really cool. There's a really nice colored pencil drawing that I found hidden in the back of an old 1920's picture frame, in perfect condition and the colors are so vibrant and fresh as if it had just been drawn because it hasn't been in the sunlight for 100 years. I took that down because I love it too much and the story of how I found it is also really cool. A wood pictorial that I found at a garage sale for $1, I found is from a famous artist worth a few thousand! I almost sold it for $10 before I found out from an appraiser at Antiques Roadshow that I had something really special.
> 
> View attachment 1276467
> 
> 
> View attachment 1276468


Could he make sure that it was authentic? Copies are very common


----------



## Kittysafe

Yes we did a flashlight test to see it is in fact painted, you can see tiny cracks.


----------



## Skippy4000

Allen Edmonds has yet to claim their money, or ship the shoes. Do these have to be made to order?


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Allen Edmonds has yet to claim their money, or ship the shoes. Do these have to be made to order?


Never bought a pair, do they have contact info on site? I imagine they do.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Never bought a pair, do they have contact info on site? I imagine they do.


I'll try it tomorrow if I have time. They already sent me the receipt though.


----------



## twiceaday

I am a shoe guy.



Left to right, top to bottom
First row: Florsheim, AE, AE, AE
Second row: Florsheim, Nunn Bush (snicker), Original Penguin, Florsheim
Third row: AE, AE, Bass, AE
On the floor:Irish Setter, AE, Bass
Hiding under the rack: Bass, Sperry, Sperry


----------



## coastiesquid

twiceaday said:


> I am a shoe guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right, top to bottom
> First row: Florsheim, AE, AE, AE
> Second row: Florsheim, Nunn Bush (snicker), Original Penguin, Florsheim
> Third row: AE, AE, Bass, AE
> On the floor:Irish Setter, AE, Bass
> Hiding under the rack: Bass, Sperry, Sperry


Can't see the pics for some reason...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## twiceaday

Huh. Weird. 

It's in my post and your quote on my computer.

Anyone else having trouble?


----------



## coastiesquid

I checked via my Nexus 4 and 7 ,PC, and iPhone and it not appearing on any of them.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## twiceaday

coastiesquid said:


> I checked via my Nexus 4 and 7 ,PC, and iPhone and it not appearing on any of them.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Try this, coastie.


----------



## coastiesquid

That worked, that's a nice collection. Is it sad that I can spot each shoe almost as well as I can spot watches?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## twiceaday

coastiesquid said:


> That worked, that's a nice collection. Is it sad that I can spot each shoe almost as well as I can spot watches?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Not sad at all, my friend.

I assume from your handle that you're USCG? Thanks for what you do.


----------



## Skippy4000

Just an update on the Allen Edmonds,

Still haven't heard back. Hopefully I will get a response tomorrow during their business hours.


----------



## coastiesquid

Shepperdw said:


> Just an update on the Allen Edmonds,
> 
> Still haven't heard back. Hopefully I will get a response tomorrow during their business hours.


Did you notice whether or not the shoe was listed as in stock or would require 4 weeks to make?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

coastiesquid said:


> Did you notice whether or not the shoe was listed as in stock or would require 4 weeks to make?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


Doesn't say either.

Special Edition WebGem Jingle Bell Mok - Unlined Wingtip Lace-up Oxford Men's Casual Shoes by Allen Edmonds

They're also running a special on their fifth street dress boots. Does anybody have a pair?
Fifth Street - Cap-toe Lace-up Oxford Men's Dress Boots by Allen Edmonds


----------



## coastiesquid

That's odd...when looking at other styles, depending on which size I pick, it usually tells me one or the other.


----------



## Skippy4000

coastiesquid said:


> That's odd...when looking at other styles, depending on which size I pick, it usually tells me one or the other.


Received the message back from them today. They said that the shoes are still being made, and would ship in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## little big feather

Just got the Allen Edmonds 2013 Holiday Gift Guide today.
Got a nice Shearling coat, I wouldn't mind having.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Doesn't say either.
> 
> Special Edition WebGem Jingle Bell Mok - Unlined Wingtip Lace-up Oxford Men's Casual Shoes by Allen Edmonds
> 
> They're also running a special on their fifth street dress boots. Does anybody have a pair?
> Fifth Street - Cap-toe Lace-up Oxford Men's Dress Boots by Allen Edmonds


Nice boots.

And the shearling coat is really nice, especially for winters in Ohio, but I am saving money, so... cannot be doing $1700 coats lol


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Nice boots.
> 
> And the shearling coat is really nice, especially for winters in Ohio, but I am saving money, so... cannot be doing $1700 coats lol


What is this "saving" that you speak of?


----------



## Kittysafe

Moving back West, saving up $25,000


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Moving back West, saving up $25,000


Never heard of "saving"


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Never heard of "saving"


It's a relatively new concept here in the states...


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> It's a relatively new concept here in the states...


Must have been popularized shortly after the recession.


----------



## compressornew

I also love to wear Timberland shoes.


----------



## Kittysafe

compressornew said:


> I also love to wear Timberland shoes.
> 
> View attachment 1291096


I'm only 5'4", I don't like Timberlands, they weigh more than I do!


----------



## shnjb

90s rappers called.
They want their timberlands back.


----------



## little big feather

I have a thing for Jodphurs....It goes back to my first posting as an Army Officer with the 7th Calvary.
All officers wore them with Class A uniforms. I now have 3 pairs.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I'm only 5'4", I don't like Timberlands, they weigh more than I do!





shnjb said:


> 90s rappers called.
> They want their timberlands back.


They're alright work boots as far as i'm concerned. I know someone who collects Polo boots. Which look exactly the same (kinda), but more expensive.


----------



## Norm S

Any more formal situation that requires moving about or standing. Ferragamo all the way.


----------



## czarcasm

Oakley boots. Unbelievably comfortable but don't last very long. I think my next pair will be some Lowas. Buy once, cry once.

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## Kittysafe

Ernie Romers, God of WUS posted this photo on Facebook awhile back, and I've been trying to figure out what basketweave shoe this is ever since... I thoguht perhaps salvatore ferragamo but not sure...


----------



## HaleL

The only weave shoe I know of is Bottega


----------



## Kittysafe

HaleL said:


> The only weave shoe I know of is Bottega


I don't believe they're Bottega Veneta, but thanks.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Ernie Romers, God of WUS posted this photo on Facebook awhile back, and I've been trying to figure out what basketweave shoe this is ever since... I thoguht perhaps salvatore ferragamo but not sure...
> 
> View attachment 1297411


Floris van Bommel


----------



## Skippy4000

They finally shipped the AE shoes, by the way. They charged me when it shipped. I wished more companies did that... But I know it's hard for smaller companies to do.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Floris van Bommel


Ah ha, I found a similar pair on Pinterest... too bad they're not available online anywhere


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/544091198701927690/


----------



## Kittysafe

Well, here they are for sale... 
Floris van Bommel 10534 nette schoen met veter 
Floris van Bommel 10534 Cognac | Eerste Authorized Van Bommel Shop.

Now, I just need someone in Norway or wherever this is to pick me up a pair in US 9 Size lol


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Well, here they are for sale...
> *Floris van Bommel 10534*
> 
> *nette schoen met veter*
> 
> Floris van Bommel 10534 Cognac | Eerste Authorized Van Bommel Shop.
> 
> Now, I just need someone in Norway or wherever this is to pick me up a pair in US 9 Size lol


Will they not ship internationally?


----------



## Kittysafe

I would call them and ask but I apparently do not have international dialing on my plan lol


----------



## Kittysafe

Okay I just enabled internationally dialing, so am calling them up...


Okay well, the phone says it's not in service and I know I dialed correctly, so I emailed them.

Update:

If you try to create an account on their website, no they don't ship to the USA. 
Only to Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, UK, and Sweden.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Okay I just enabled internationally dialing, so am calling them up...
> 
> Okay well, the phone says it's not in service and I know I dialed correctly, so I emailed them.
> 
> Update:
> 
> If you try to create an account on their website, no they don't ship to the USA.
> Only to Netherlands, Belgium, Germany, UK, and Sweden.


I would send them a personal email telling them that you will pay for any additional shipping, or work out a deal with one of the many members on here that live in the UK. Also inform them that you will be posting pics of their products on this thread . Might help.


----------



## Kittysafe

I did email them, and asked on facebook, but ya I might be able to find someone here more easily. Here's to hoping


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I did email them, and asked on facebook, but ya I might be able to find someone here more easily. Here's to hoping


Use a mail forwarding service, I forgot about that.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Use a mail forwarding service, I forgot about that.


Will that work with an item you have to pay for at a store?


----------



## czarcasm

Kittysafe said:


> Will that work with an item you have to pay for at a store?


You can't order by phone or online? I think the way these remailing services work is you give them the shipping address for the remailing service (which would be in the UK for example) and they would then forward that package to your US address.

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## Kittysafe

czarcasm said:


> You can't order by phone or online? I think the way these remailing services work is you give them the shipping address for the remailing service (which would be in the UK for example) and they would then forward that package to your US address.
> 
> Sent from Russia... with love.


No, you can't unfortunately. I need to find someone in those countries they ship to. Their phone # doesn't seem to work, and I'm waiting on an email reply.


----------



## Kittysafe

Update:

Friends of mine in Germany are going to buy the shoes for me, have them shipped to them, and then they are coming to the States next month and will bring them with them for me 
This will save me a ton of money on shipping costs!


----------



## Skippy4000

So, uhm, I got something in the mail today.


----------



## Kittysafe

Love the shoes, not the shoelaces, unless you're doing a reenactment of The Music Man?


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Love the shoes, not the shoelaces, unless you're doing a reenactment of The Music Man?


Hey now, I ordered those to go with them. They didn't come on those!!!

It came with a white pair, and a silver glitter pair. The glitter pair was on them when I received it. Just a quick shot.


----------



## Kittysafe

Even worse. I would probably go for something a little more understated myself, which is funny coming from me...


----------



## Skippy4000

Someone was asking the difference between these and the Neumok. I saw the blue version of the Neumok when I was in Dallas this weekend. I must say, they are two COMPLETELY different looking shoes. The Neumok has a brownish tint to the whole shoe (stitching and the dye) making it look a tad dirty and oddly, fake leather looking. These are a much cleaner look. I was scared when I saw the Neumok, because I didn't think I would like the pair I ordered (I thought they were pretty much the same shoe).


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Even worse. I would probably go for something a little more understated myself, which is funny coming from me...


I'm very happy with the laces I ordered. The shoes and the laces I ordered are my style. The plain white ones would look good for an understated look. I don't think black would look well with these shoes.


----------



## Kittysafe

I was thinking a brown thin leather lace for myself? Anywho, do what you feel is best for you, so that's awesome and congrats on the new shoes.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I was thinking a brown thin leather lace for myself? Anywho, do what you feel is best for you, so that's awesome and congrats on the new shoes.


Buy yourself a pair and lemme see how it looks!!!


----------



## Kittysafe

Na, I'm in saver mode, I just bought a pair of those Floris van Bommel 10534 through a friend, oddly enough the only size they had in stock are my size, 
so it was like kismet, I had to get them.


----------



## Skippy4000

These boots.... o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|








On sale for $199, I hate you Allen Edmonds.


----------



## Nakmuay

Shepperdw said:


> So, uhm, I got something in the mail today.
> 
> View attachment 1300002
> 
> 
> View attachment 1299999
> 
> 
> View attachment 1300000
> 
> 
> View attachment 1300001


Check out those bad boys - very nice! 

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## OrlandoMike

Lots and lots of Ferragamos for me for business casual (loafers, drivers, oxfords, derbies). I've tried Gucci and LV but they didn't do it for me. AE's are on my list for business formal but haven't gotten there yet. Prada for tennis shoes (aviators and chuck knock offs not the big AC ones).


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> These boots.... o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|o|
> 
> View attachment 1300338
> 
> On sale for $199, I hate you Allen Edmonds.


I've been eyeing those for awhile, but they were on sale from like $295 to $250... they're $199 now?! I might have to grab those now!


----------



## Kittysafe

Btw, amazingly, my friends in Belgium grabbed me the pair of Floris van Bommel 10534's from the online store, and they were not only the very last pair, because if you check now, the page is gone, but they were my size! Totally awesome.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shep -

I checked out the boots on Allen Edmonds, and I put in size 9 D in the shopping cart, but the site is not working right, it won't reflect the sale prices upon checkout for some reason,
and then when I tried again in a different browser, it not only returned the same error, but then said the shoes were no longer available in my size... not sure if its because I had
them in my cart in the other browser at one time before it errored or what, but the site is not reflecting any of the shown sale sprices once you get to the shopping cart screen.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Shep -
> 
> I checked out the boots on Allen Edmonds, and I put in size 9 D in the shopping cart, but the site is not working right, it won't reflect the sale prices upon checkout for some reason,
> and then when I tried again in a different browser, it not only returned the same error, but then said the shoes were no longer available in my size... not sure if its because I had
> them in my cart in the other browser at one time before it errored or what, but the site is not reflecting any of the shown sale sprices once you get to the shopping cart screen.


That's weird... lemme know what comes of that. Allen Edmonds takes a little bit to respond to emails BTW. but you could try calling


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> That's weird... lemme know what comes of that. Allen Edmonds takes a little bit to respond to emails BTW. but you could try calling


It looks like the sale is over, probably they were busy resetting everything which is why the site was acting so weird.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> It looks like the sale is over, probably they were busy resetting everything which is why the site was acting so weird.


I would try to get them to honor the price


----------



## Kittysafe

Update on shoes:

Received am email stating they no longer have them in stock and have refunded my credit card :/

Really ****ty since I was able to purchase them on the website.


----------



## shnjb

I bought myself some .........s.
Didn't buy these because they were too flamboyant, but they sure would peacock.


----------



## Mediocre

I have a couple pairs of J&M, my loafers actually turned into house shoes more than anything else LOL. I love the look of my lace up J&M, but my $60 Dockers are more comfortable lol. I grew up in a small town in MS, given the choice, I still default to old faithful.......Justin work boots.


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skippy4000

took said:


> View attachment 1312539
> View attachment 1312540
> View attachment 1312543
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


Drawn yourself?


----------



## took

Shepperdw said:


> Drawn yourself?


No custom. I have a great artist who works on many different types of canvas.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dastick

took said:


> View attachment 1312539
> View attachment 1312540
> View attachment 1312543
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


He did a nice job on the caballeros for sure.


----------



## Kittysafe

Been looking at picking up a pair of these Allen Edmonds boots, not sure the color yet

Dalton - Wingtip Lace-up Oxford Men's Dress Boots by Allen Edmonds


----------



## Kittysafe

Surprised by the low ratings of Allen Edmond's website concerning their boots, high price, low quality, uncomfortable, loud, tongues breaking fast, etc... 

I'm looking for a comfortable, high end boot to last years, price is no object, any suggestions?


----------



## Dastick

Not sure if they are as fancy as your looking for, but I love my Ecco Bendix boots.Very comfortable and stand up to wear in all types of conditions.ECCO Shoes Canada - ECCO BENDIX - 53454402064


----------



## Kittysafe

Dastick said:


> Not sure if they are as fancy as your looking for, but I love my Ecco Bendix boots.Very comfortable and stand up to wear in all types of conditions.ECCO Shoes Canada - ECCO BENDIX - 53454402064


Definitely not what I'm looking for, those look like work boots.


----------



## Igorek

john varvatos maybe? I don't know how the feel though

Collection -> Shoes -> Boots | John Varvatos


----------



## Kittysafe

I have a few Varvatos shirts, I really like the brand, not sure about the boots, especially without trying them on first or hearing from anyone who has.


----------



## shnjb

Picked up some new shoes


----------



## Kittysafe

Can you can eat the chocolate chips attached to them?


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> Can you can eat the chocolate chips attached to them?


U r quite the comedian


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> U r quite the comedian


I try 

I still wear a pair of Gore-tex boots I've owned for 10 years, they're not the prettiest things, but they slip on and off nicely, and are really comfortable. I think I spent $100 on them.


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> I try
> 
> I still wear a pair of Gore-tex boots I've owned for 10 years, they're not the prettiest things, but they slip on and off nicely, and are really comfortable. I think I spent $100 on them.


Haha. I've heard of goretex. Don't they make some crazy jackets?


----------



## Kittysafe

Sorry, they brand is Danner. Here's a pic. I just bought 'em for the snow.


----------



## took

Dastick said:


> He did a nice job on the caballeros for sure.


Those are a limited edition directly from Vans.

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kittysafe

I've never understood the love of certain shoes: Vans, Converse, Doc Martins... they're all so uncomfortable, the Vans and Converse have no support whatsoever, the soles are nonexistent and hard, and doc martins are like wearing bricks... and don't get me started on Birkenstocks... totally uncomfortable, with buckles that bite into your feet and no support... horrible shoes everywhere!


----------



## Kittysafe

These are pretty nice I think:

Cordovan Dalton - Wingtip Lace-up Dress Boots by Allen Edmonds
*Dalton Cordovan Boots*
$695.00


----------



## jjolly

Mediocre said:


> grew up in a small town in MS, given the choice, I still default to old faithful.......Justin work boots.


What town? Still here?


----------



## Kittysafe

Anyone know if there are any shoes similar to Floris van Bommel one can buy from the States? Floris van Bommel don't ship here.


----------



## Kittysafe

I FOUND MY SHOES!!!!! At http://www.vanbommelschoenen.nl/her...-floris-van-bommel-10534-00.html#.UrLf67Ty3Km

Elmer had these shoes he bought while traveling through Europe that I found incredibly comfortable, 10534/00, Floris van Bommel, and I set to trying to find a pair, the problem was, you cannot find them in the States at all, new, used, ebay, etsy, amazon, so I set out to find them in online shops in Europe... when i did find them, the stores only ship to Germany, Sweden, Norway or Belgium, or anywhere but the states.


A friend of mine in Belgium is coming to the States next month, so I was able to finally find one shop that had them in stock in my size (9D US), purchase them with a creditcard to be shipped to her, and then she could ship them to me when she comes Stateside...


It took nearly a year to do it all, but as long as the store doesn't email me and tell me sorry we don't actually have them in stock, (which happened once already making this kind of my last shot), I'll finally have them.


And if you're wondering what they look like, here they are:









I had to use Google translate to use the website, but they had them in size 9, the only site with them out of all; the authoriaed dealers, one other had them in a 10... now of course here's to hoping they're actually in stock this time!


----------



## Kittysafe

Well, I just received this email:

Hi Jonathan,

I'm sorry to disappoint you. But these shoes are all sold out. Even in our Van Bommel factory there is not a pair in the right size on stock. In the next few months the new spring/ summer collection of Floris van Bommel and van Bommel will appear on our website. I 'm sure you can find some other pair of shoes you will like.

I will stop the request for the creditcard payment.

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.

* Apparently Europe sucks for updating their websites

I guess the lesson here is, appreciate the things in life, for their artistic, aesthetic, testament to human craftsmenship, but then let it go, nothing is truly "ours", we can't take it with us...

It's been a fun adventure, no matter how it ended.

~*~

*UPDATE*

10534/00 is this light pair, then there's the /01 which is darker, and 02 which is blue... so I asked if they had a size 9 in any of the other versions, the reply:

Hello Jonathan,

10534 / 01 is available in side 8 and 11
10534/ 02 in 7 - 8- 8,5 and 11
So, sorry no size 9


----------



## Kittysafe

*Update*: I'm currently in talks with a local cobbler who is considering doing a custom redesign for me.

~*~

*Update:*

Just got a reply from the master cobbler, and it's insanitage:

_"Well first I would have to find the leather, which is more expensive than plain leather. I am going to a place in Napa in a few weeks that might have it, I will check. The cost would be the price of the Squire, plus extra charge for fancy leather and design charge since I dont have that pattern but can make it. I guarantee the fit and quality and can copy....I think we'd be looking around $1500. Plus if you want a tread on the sole that would add $50, plus $25 shippingI am on a 6 month backlog but do offer express for $200 6-8 week delivery..but that would have to be when I have the leather to get started...so if you want them quicker the cost would be around $1800-2000. Guaranteed for five years wear and I do all resoling and care for shoes too.__"

~*~

_*A second designer just got back to me *_

"Hi Jonathan,

What interesting shoes! I love the blue accents.

I can make these shoes like these for you, but please know that they are very labor intensive. The leather appears to be punched and woven, with that specific bright blue stripe woven in place. I have not seen this kind of woven leather readily available anywhere, but I could find the base leather and weave the leather strips into it.

I'm not entirely sure I could get the bright blue heel piece, but I do have some European sources to try. I could guarantee that I could find all of the other components and materials to replicate the look, I'm just not sure about the blue toplift.

The stitching around the edge of the sole is most likely Goodyear welted, a factory process. To replicate that, I would build a hand-welted shoe. The stitching line on the underside of the sole would not be visible (with a hand welted shoe, the seam is buried and hidden in the sole, as you wouldn't want to wear through the stitching by walking on it). I could also make a version of the boot that was *not* hand welted, for less, and the difference in look would be that you would not have the visible stitching around the edge of the sole/welt.

I would charge $900-1100 for cement construction of this chukka boot, the quicker method of construction mentioned above, without the white stitching around the sole. I would charge $1300-1500 for a hand-welted version of the same design. I'm giving an estimate based on what I think this upper leather would cost, and I send leather swatches out to you when I send the fit models, so you have choice in what the leather that I will use is.

Let me know if you have other questions!
Happy Holidays, "

_*UPDATE*:

Sorry for hijacking the thread, this has been quite the journey! Current situation:

They're made in the Netherlands, all out of stock even in their main wherehouse, at the moment I'm in talks with a master cobbler here in the states who is going to make them for me, the pattern, the high quality weaving leather, etc... she'll be sending me fitting molds and such as we go forward. So basically, I'm having them custom made


----------



## DanielW

At the moment I only wear my jr williams boots in browntan color, to bad they only have this color and black at my shoe retaile, would love to het them in a dark red color.

I also own a pair of Santoni derby's, bit those are less dersirable with the weather at the moment.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe, it's shoes. just admit defeat and save yourself a lot of money


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Kittysafe, it's shoes. just admit defeat and save yourself a lot of money


Defeat is not a word I understand.


----------



## OrangeSport

Recently bought some Loake Otterburns for the winter, which I am very pleased with...



Got a nice little colection of brogues now


----------



## David Woo

santa said no go on the bullitt mustang, so I settled for some hi tops:


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## czarcasm

I got myself a Christmas gift to replace my Oakleys (which rip apart if there is a slight breeze) and my Asolo Fugitive GTXs which have worn soles now.

Lowa Mountain Boots with a gtx lining. Fit like a glove and didn't take more than a day to break in. Green Superfeet took up too much volume though, so I swapped them out for blue ones instead.

These babies are like the Range Rover of footwear... Luxurious but know how to get dirty.

Sent from Russia... with love.


----------



## stndrdtime

I've been on a boot binge lately. First, Red Wing Beckman's in black.









And Wolverine 1000 Mile boot in brown.


----------



## Mediocre

jjolly said:


> What town? Still here?


Grew up in east central MS, live in north MS now


----------



## shnjb

Can anyone make recommendations for stylish warm footwear for cold weathers?

I'm going to be in Asia and I hear it gets pretty snowy where I am headed.

I would like to match it with my Moncler jacket.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Kittysafe said:


> These are pretty nice I think:
> 
> Cordovan Dalton - Wingtip Lace-up Dress Boots by Allen Edmonds
> *Dalton Cordovan Boots*
> $695.00


If you like the Daltons, have you looked into Alden's shell cordovan offerings?

I'm wearing a pair of their Color #8 wingtips today and highly recommend them. I've handled shell from Alden and AE and think that Alden's quality (both of the leather and the construction) is a bit better. The version I have has no brogueing around the heel, which I think lends for a slightly cleaner look, but I've seen them available with the heel brogueing as well if that's what one prefers.

Mine from Alden of Carmel:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Two pair of custom made jm weston one in burgundy and another one in brown, a custom made pair of pinet croc leather shoes and a pair of bexley shoes


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Try Dayton boots too


----------



## Kittysafe

Semper Jeep said:


> If you like the Daltons, have you looked into Alden's shell cordovan offerings?
> 
> I'm wearing a pair of their Color #8 wingtips today and highly recommend them. I've handled shell from Alden and AE and think that Alden's quality (both of the leather and the construction) is a bit better. The version I have has no brogueing around the heel, which I think lends for a slightly cleaner look, but I've seen them available with the heel brogueing as well if that's what one prefers.
> 
> Mine from Alden of Carmel:
> 
> View attachment 1337340
> 
> View attachment 1337341


I'm more curious about those pants, what are those?!


----------



## AutoLou

A couple of years ago, I started paying more attention to my wardrobe and to my shoes in particular. I have a pair of AE and a pair of Bostonians. The AE are clearly the better shoe, but the Bostonians aren't bad.

Unfortunately, I always struggle with dress shoes. There's always something that's off, and it leaves my feet sore and fatigued. Toward the end of the day, I'm thinking about Peter Mayle's description of his superbly fitting bespoke shoes in his book _Acquired Tastes._ I'll probably eventually go that route if I can find the right price.


----------



## Kittysafe

AutoLou said:


> A couple of years ago, I started paying more attention to my wardrobe and to my shoes in particular. I have a pair of AE and a pair of Bostonians. The AE are clearly the better shoe, but the Bostonians aren't bad.
> 
> Unfortunately, I always struggle with dress shoes. There's always something that's off, and it leaves my feet sore and fatigued. Toward the end of the day, I'm thinking about Peter Mayle's description of his superbly fitting bespoke shoes in his book _Acquired Tastes._ I'll probably eventually go that route if I can find the right price.


I've always had problems with dress shoes as well, but that's why I'm having my current pair custom made.


----------



## Kittysafe

AutoLou said:


> A couple of years ago, I started paying more attention to my wardrobe and to my shoes in particular. I have a pair of AE and a pair of Bostonians. The AE are clearly the better shoe, but the Bostonians aren't bad.
> 
> Unfortunately, I always struggle with dress shoes. There's always something that's off, and it leaves my feet sore and fatigued. Toward the end of the day, I'm thinking about Peter Mayle's description of his superbly fitting bespoke shoes in his book _Acquired Tastes._ I'll probably eventually go that route if I can find the right price.


I've always had problems with dress shoes as well, but that's why I'm having my current pair custom made.


----------



## Kittysafe

Just picked up these this week: Bally 'Freenew' Leather Sneakers

Bally 'Freenew' Leather Sneaker (Online Only) | Nordstrom


----------



## Semper Jeep

Kittysafe said:


> I'm more curious about those pants, what are those?!


The pants are part of a suit. The material is a lightweight tweed from Holland & Sherry and the suit is a Samuelsohn. It was a fortuitous thrift store find a few years ago and the suit itself was originally purchased at a store in suburban Minneapolis and probably at least 25 years. I found it in a store in suburban Detroit for $40 (if I recall correctly). It was basically my size and in pristine shape so I picked it up and paid about $150 to have it re-cut and tailored by my tailor. So for less than $200 I got basically a brand new suit of a quality that would cost close to probably $1,500 today.


----------



## Brandonu97600

to go almost anywhere I wear jordans and nikes. in the winter I wear timberlands and when I wear suits I usually go for Kenneth cole.


----------



## Kittysafe

Semper Jeep said:


> The pants are part of a suit. The material is a lightweight tweed from Holland & Sherry and the suit is a Samuelsohn. It was a fortuitous thrift store find a few years ago and the suit itself was originally purchased at a store in suburban Minneapolis and probably at least 25 years. I found it in a store in suburban Detroit for $40 (if I recall correctly). It was basically my size and in pristine shape so I picked it up and paid about $150 to have it re-cut and tailored by my tailor. So for less than $200 I got basically a brand new suit of a quality that would cost close to probably $1,500 today.


I love finds like that. For fun I looked up Holland & Sherry on Ebay and found this great silk tie called Raining cats and dogs, where a dog and a cat in raincoats are sharing an umbrella.


----------



## Kittysafe

The Bally's I picked up this week at Nordstrom are really comfortable, I might even get the blue pair too.


----------



## shnjb

Bought these Dolce and Gabbana crocodile sneakers a while ago.

They're pretty comfortable.


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> Bought these Dolce and Gabbana crocodile sneakers a while ago.
> 
> They're pretty comfortable.


I love animals too much for that, and I don't think life on earth is clean enough for white sneakers unless they're cheap throways for work around the house, gardening, taking out the garbage, etc... but $1200 white sneakers?


----------



## Kittysafe

Returned the Bally's  Just weren't doing it for me.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Johnston&Murphy
ColeHaan (but they started to get really NIKE-like so no more of them)
G-Star
I live near the Fluevog store but I've found their quality to be lacking these days
Dr Martens - great price and quality


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Returned the Bally's  Just weren't doing it for me.


You kinda threw me off for a second. You didn't really strike me as a Bally guy.


----------



## Kittysafe

Actually I liked them, comfortable, but loose, and don't go with blue socks - so bad picture there .


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> I love animals too much for that, and I don't think life on earth is clean enough for white sneakers unless they're cheap throways for work around the house, gardening, taking out the garbage, etc... but $1200 white sneakers?


Some animals are going to die one way or another.
I will have to have the cobbler clean them if they get dirty.


----------



## Kittysafe

shnjb said:


> Some animals are going to die one way or another.
> I will have to have the cobbler clean them if they get dirty.


It's not a matter of if, but when and how often.


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> It's not a matter of if, but when and how often.


I'm not partial to alligators.
They are great for accessories though


----------



## Kittysafe

Baby Alligator


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> View attachment 1349633
> 
> Baby Alligator


Would have to grow up a little before it becomes several bags shoes and watch straps.


----------



## VoltesV

I work in an office, so every time Im outside work, I made it a habit to wear my Air Jordans (apart from watches, I also collect Air Jordans as well, strictly only the 1-23 line up).


----------



## Kittysafe

No updates on my shoes I'm getting custom made from those wovens I posted awhile back.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Actually I liked them, comfortable, but loose, and don't go with blue socks - so bad picture there .


I always wear blue shoes, so of course blue socks go with that  I'm wearing a pair of Nike Free 5.0 right now, pretty fly kicks if I might say so. Thinking about getting the fuel band.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> I always wear blue shoes, so of course blue socks go with that  I'm wearing a pair of Nike Free 5.0 right now, pretty fly kicks if I might say so. Thinking about getting the fuel band.


I have a great pair of the blue Hugo Boss (these) -> Amazon.com: BOSS Orange by Hugo Boss Men's Ofero Wingtip,Rust/Copper,7 M US: Shoes
I also have them in the red. Great shoes. I have a pair of Nike Free 5.0 for running as well, but lately I find myself wearing the ASICS more since
I run a lot on street, and the Nike's have very little cushioning or support.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I have a great pair of the blue Hugo Boss (these) -> Amazon.com: BOSS Orange by Hugo Boss Men's Ofero Wingtip,Rust/Copper,7 M US: Shoes
> I also have them in the red. Great shoes. I have a pair of Nike Free 5.0 for running as well, but lately I find myself wearing the ASICS more since
> I run a lot on street, and the Nike's have very little cushioning or support.


Wow, sorry for not catching up, I actually have a pair of nike 5.0 myself. I run on an indoor padded track, so it works fine for me. What I don't like is how uncomfortable they are to drive in. I really want to try a 3.0 pair. And I want one of those Nike bracelets. Since I have that chip in the shoe.

Here is my pair.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Shepperdw said:


> Wow, sorry for not catching up, I actually have a pair of nike 5.0 myself. I run on an indoor padded track, so it works fine for me. What I don't like is how uncomfortable they are to drive in. I really want to try a 3.0 pair. And I want one of those Nike bracelets. Since I have that chip in the shoe.


I have the 3.0 and run outside frequently - I just missed hitting 2,000 miles last year. Besides the 3.0, I also routinely wear New Balance Minimus10, Newton Distance, and Saucony Kinvara. In the past, I've never been a fan of Nike's running shoes for any actual running but I was at my local running store early last summer talking to the clerk and he showed them to me and offered a pair in my size at a very steep discount since they had been used for a few miles as part of a demo program at the store one weekend so I bought them.

I instantly fell in love with them. They are more comfortable than the Saucony and are a nice sweet spot offering much more support and a bit more padding than the New Balance while not being as bulky as the Newtons. The Newtons are still my favorites for anything over 10 or 12 miles, but the Nike Free 3.0 is perfect for the middle distances.


----------



## Skippy4000

I used to use New Balance to run in. I never kept track of what models I used. I did learn that not every New Balance shoe is for me. I used to own a pair that I ran 12 miles daily in (Purchased at a local New Balance dealer, they only sell new balance, and their service is terrific, a lot pricier than other stores but their models are better, USA made I think. And this was when I was a lot lighter than I am now, 160 lbs, I am 230 now. 5'11). When I initially replaced them with another pair, the next one I bought left me in crying pain in the arches on my feet after one lap so I returned them. Anyways I started running again last week because I know I'm getting too heavy. I'm up to 7 miles, which I consider very good for my weight. I picked the Nike's up at Foot Locker for $109 even with tax included


----------



## Kittysafe

I run in ASICS, perfect for me I find. 

Also if you have a smart phone you don't need the shoe chip anymore with the Nike+ system, since it uses the GPS now.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> I run in ASICS, perfect for me I find.
> 
> Also if you have a smart phone you don't need the shoe chip anymore with the Nike+ system, since it uses the GPS now.


My phone is too big to run with.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> My phone is too big to run with.


What phone do you use? I have an iPhone and have an armband I put it in when I run that works perfectly.


----------



## shnjb

Kittysafe said:


> What phone do you use? I have an iPhone and have an armband I put it in when I run that works perfectly.


Probably galaxy or nexus.


----------



## Kittysafe

Johnston & Murphy - great casual/dress shoes... comfortable too.


----------



## Skippy4000

shnjb said:


> Probably galaxy or nexus.


S4 active with an otter box defender case


----------



## Kittysafe

Oh, another thing, I returned those Prada Levitates... turned out to be much less comfortable than I had hoped, especially for the price.


----------



## stndrdtime

Kittysafe said:


> Johnston & Murphy - great casual/dress shoes... comfortable too.


I like Johnston & Murphy and own a couple of pair. I find them comfortable across the range and they fit me well from a sizing standpoint, but overall they are not nearly as well made in comparison to Allen Edmonds, Alden, etc. The pairs I have own have worn out quickly, especially the dress shoes.


----------



## Kittysafe

stndrdtime said:


> I like Johnston & Murphy and own a couple of pair. I find them comfortable across the range and they fit me well from a sizing standpoint, but overall they are not nearly as well made in comparison to Allen Edmonds, Alden, etc. The pairs I have own have worn out quickly, especially the dress shoes.


Weird, I've owned mine a few years, got a black and brown pair, and they're both going strong, I've kept up on polishing them too. I've never owned any Allen Edmond's but my only concern is their qualilty which seems a bit spotty, and their comfort, of which I know not.


----------



## sknaus

Dress: Allen Edmond, Johnson & Murphy, Gucci, Salvatore Ferragamo

Casual: Steve Madden, Hugo Boss, Cole Haan 

Boots: Lucchese, Red Wing, Double H 

Running : Nike


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Oh, another thing, I returned those Prada Levitates... turned out to be much less comfortable than I had hoped, especially for the price.


I've been wearing the Nike's daily. They aren't as hard on my heel as my Allen Edmonds while walking, plus I don't have to change shoes. They still suck for driving though.


----------



## Kittysafe

We've got 3 feet of snow, so it's my Donner boots or Johnston & Murphy's for now


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Oh, another thing, I returned those Prada Levitates... turned out to be much less comfortable than I had hoped, especially for the price.


I don't think I could get past the looks. They're unique, but not for me


----------



## Skippy4000

I have found my Mezlan shoes to be very good quality for the price (sub $100)


----------



## Kittysafe

Ya I wound up not liking the look either. I don't think I'm tall enough to pull that off.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Ya I wound up not liking the look either. I don't think I'm tall enough to pull that off.


Look at the bright side, you're the perfect size for a racecar driver


----------



## stndrdtime

Kittysafe said:


> I've never owned any Allen Edmond's but my only concern is their qualilty which seems a bit spotty, and their comfort, of which I know not.


I do not believe that spotty quality is a common perception for AE. What is your point of reference?


----------



## Kittysafe

stndrdtime said:


> I do not believe that spotty quality is a common perception for AE. What is your point of reference?


Reviews with pictures on their website.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Reviews with pictures on their website.


The quality of stitching on mine was top notch. A good question is to where they bought them from. If they bought them from a place like Nordstrom online, it could have been damaged by employees, or the shoes could have been damaged in shipping. Allen Edmonds is known for having the best quality shoes for the price. I also think it says a lot about the company for allowing these reviews online.


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> The quality of stitching on mine was top notch. A good question is to where they bought them from. If they bought them from a place like Nordstrom online, it could have been damaged by employees, or the shoes could have been damaged in shipping. Allen Edmonds is known for having the best quality shoes for the price. I also think it says a lot about the company for allowing these reviews online.


If a shoe can be that easily damaged by employees or shipping, when they come in a box within another box, I'd be wary.
But it's possible they were a fluke.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> If a shoe can be that easily damaged by employees or shipping, when they come in a box within another box, I'd be wary.
> But it's possible they were a fluke.


Have you ever worked retail? I'm just saying...


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> Have you ever worked retail? I'm just saying...


I have but not in 15 years, and never for Allen Edmonds.


----------



## Kittysafe

The problem I find with Allen Edmonds' website is that they never seem to get new inventory... ever... I've been looking at their selection for over a year, and they never turnover, or maybe they just don't update their website, but their Shaker Boots, which I like, have only been available in a size 14 for over a year, and I've yet to see any new arrival or anything remotely interesting happen on their site.


----------



## Damascus747

Da Bean boots doing work right now


----------



## lenny

i have recently fallen in love with the Cole-Haan lunargrand. It's basically a dress shoe with a Nike lunar foam sole. Amazingly comfortable. 
Cole Haan. Men's LunarGrand | Oxfords & Loafers


----------



## Kittysafe

lenny said:


> i have recently fallen in love with the Cole-Haan lunargrand. It's basically a dress shoe with a Nike lunar foam sole. Amazingly comfortable.
> Cole Haan. Men's LunarGrand | Oxfords & Loafers


Prada tried to do something like this, but they were bricks, not comfortable at all and I returned them.


----------



## Skippy4000

Kittysafe said:


> Prada tried to do something like this, but they were bricks, not comfortable at all and I returned them.


You return a lot of shoes!! Lol


----------



## HaleL

I'm pretty happy with my clarks as a casual wear...


----------



## Kittysafe

Shepperdw said:


> You return a lot of shoes!! Lol


Nothing wrong with that 

Here are my new John Varvatos boots, which I will not be returning, they are super comfortable and awesome.


----------



## HaleL

Here are my Vietnam era military issued Slipknot boots since the ones above remind me of them


----------



## Skippy4000

This makes me want to pull out my USA Bostonian shoes that I bought as NOS. They're in storage though.


----------



## ShortOnTime3

I recently bought some new casual shoes: a pair of Penguin brown oxfords and a pair of black American Vintage oxfords. I have the AVs, but haven't worn them yet. 

Though I'm finding that my favorite shoes are a set of low-top Keen shoes. They're waterproof and the most comfortable set of foot wear (shoes or sneakers) that I've ever owned. They're ridiculously warm, so they're not the best choice when the temp goes above 60F. I spent a lot of time looking at nice dress shoes last year and could get over the styling of AE or Aldin shoes that I saw at a local AD. I ended up buying a pair of Johnson Murphy's, which have been great. I'll probably look for a pair of black dress shoes next year and I'll give those other brands a shot once again, however.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Shepperdw said:


> The quality of stitching on mine was top notch. A good question is to where they bought them from. If they bought them from a place like Nordstrom online, it could have been damaged by employees, or the shoes could have been damaged in shipping. Allen Edmonds is known for having the best quality shoes for the price. I also think it says a lot about the company for allowing these reviews online.


My Allen Edmonds are by far the .. I can not explain they are very good quality and very well made. feel nice wear nice. Would I buy another pair? yes. Would I gift a pair? yes.


----------



## coastiesquid

Just got my new Wolverine 1000 mile boots as an early birthday present. I waited almost six months for these and they are worth every minute. Wore them all day today and they were extremely comfortable.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stndrdtime

Congrats on the 1000 mile boots! love mine.


----------



## Kittysafe

Sadly, my shoe project that's been ongoing for the last 6 months does not seem to be coming to fruition. Molly Grant over at The Cordwainer Shop found only one seller with woven leather, but they don't have the right color to do the shoe right... on the left is what they have, and on the right is the shoe I'm trying to recreate.


----------



## Kittysafe

*Update! 
*
I found the right quality woven leather in abundance on Ebay from a seller, for far less money, so it looks like the project can go forward and at a MUCH better cost... utlimately now the shoes will cost about $800 instead of $2500 !

The woven leather is also highest quality Eddelmon, and proper tan color so I am very happy!


----------



## yongkun

Anyone know where can I get my hand on an affordable pair of deep red brogues, patent leather form?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Igorek

argilag said:


> topatolk


Interesting, what are those?


----------



## argilag

Igorek said:


> Interesting, what are those?


Creepers by Doc Martens

topatolk


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## Semper Jeep

yongkun said:


> Anyone know where can I get my hand on an affordable pair of deep red brogues, patent leather form?
> 
> Not sure what you consider affordable, but you might want to look at Tricker's possibly through https://www.shoehealer.co.uk/ as they have a good library of past custom makeups the've done and I know they often put out deep red brouges (in both boots and shoes). I am not sure if I've seen them in patent leather but I think I may have some time back through a collaboration (it might have been with Mark McNairy).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





argilag said:


> topatolk


I'm generally not a fan of the creeper style but these ones look pretty good. I think I like that they are quite subdued compared to others I've seen. Are they as quiet and as comfortable as they are supposed to be?

Here's a good write-up on the origins of the brothel creepers for those interested: The story behind brothel creepers | The Upcoming


----------



## took

Sent from my GT-P5113 using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

What does everyone think about john lobbs? Are they better than prada, Dior homme etc?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

shnjb said:


> What does everyone think about john lobbs? Are they better than prada, Dior homme etc?


Prada isn't even that good. Dior Homme is a fashion brand.
Yeah John Lobb rules! Wish I could afford them.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

chuasam said:


> Prada isn't even that good. Dior Homme is a fashion brand.
> Yeah John Lobb rules! Wish I could afford them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have only bought dress shoes from fashion brands (Dior Homme, Prada, Ferragamo) so any insight into what is better about the JL would be nice.
I understand that they are hand made but so are my Dior Homme.

The ones I have seen seemed a bit too old looking.
I'm 30 so I would prefer a pair that looks a bit more young.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

shnjb said:


> I have only bought dress shoes from fashion brands (Dior Homme, Prada, Ferragamo) so any insight into what is better about the JL would be nice.
> I understand that they are hand made but so are my Dior Homme.


Bespoke measured shoes from the bootmaker of kings 
They measure your feet and build a last so the shoe will fit perfectly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

chuasam said:


> Bespoke measured shoes from the bootmaker of kings
> They measure your feet and build a last so the shoe will fit perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I noticed they have pretty tall bottom layer, perhaps to make the wearer look taller.
Is that a deliberate feature?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

shnjb said:


> I noticed they have pretty tall bottom layer, perhaps to make the wearer look taller.
> Is that a deliberate feature?


I've only seen the off the shelf versions at an Hermes boutique.
This is more in my budget.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

chuasam said:


> I've only seen the off the shelf versions at an Hermes boutique.
> This is more in my budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


What is the shoe in the pic?
JL?

Also why did you see a JL at Hermes?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

http://www.johnlobbltd.co.uk/main/faq.htm#q8
Allen Edmonds- too poor for john Lobb

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## echoack

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

echoack said:


> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk


Erm... Not so sure about thick socks and boat shoes









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

Ferrari tods


----------



## DanielW

shnjb said:


> What does everyone think about john lobbs? Are they better than prada, Dior homme etc?


Cant compare them, john lobbs as with C&J and Santoni are bespoke shoes that are superb quality. I have one pair of Santoni shoes, got all new soles last year (i dont wear them that much) guy that repaired them was impressed allthough they are 6 years old! Just maintain them well and you have shoes for live

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Martin18

Just picked up these, great shoes!


----------



## shnjb

Martin18 said:


> Just picked up these, great shoes!


What kind of shoes r those?


----------



## Martin18

shnjb said:


> What kind of shoes r those?


The brand is Massimo Dutti. It is a great brand with good quality clothes for a nice price.
The shoes were only 100 euro (155 USD).

Here is a link to their American website:

SUEDE KIOWA MOCCASIN WITH BOW - View all - Shoes - MEN - United States of America / Estados Unidos de América

Cheers, Martijn.


----------



## shnjb

The driving shoes design is becoming pretty ubiquitous now.


----------



## rmenergy

Really surprised to click through this entire thread and not see Whites Boots listed. In my opinion the Semi Dress is one of only a handful of shoes/boots one would ever need. You really do need to find a quality shoemaker to take proper sizing for the shoe though.


----------



## samanator

Seems my two black pair are both Gucci and the two browns are Allen Edwinds wing tips. But given I work from home 9 out of 10 days in South Florida I have 6 pairs of Ecco sandals, a pair each of Fendi and Cole Hann driving mocs, and eight pair of Converse customs split between leather and canvas.


----------



## took

Red Bearded Blades ~R3D~


----------



## Semper Jeep

Pertaining to the recent John Lobb conversation: Those interested in John Lobb and in the NYC area might be interested in heading to a John Lobb trunk show at Leffot next Friday: https://www.facebook.com/events/272701409566099/


----------



## cats33cats

AE Kenilworth in bourbon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

Just got these at a big discount through the AE website last week. It just so happened that the last size they had was mine!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake and Anna

Picked this combo up while on vacation










... ROUGH MEN STAND READY ...


----------



## argilag

topatolk


----------



## little big feather

When I was a kid...The big thing was PF Flyers, I'm talking 55 + years ago.
I never had a pair, never had a pair of "High Tops"...Well, I ordered me a pair today!
PF Flyer hightops!! You could run faster...jump higher with PF Flyer.


----------



## coastiesquid

PF Flyers are making a comeback.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Picked up a pair of Quoddy Kennebec Chukkas last week. They are outstanding.


----------



## coastiesquid

kingsford911 said:


> Boca Ratons - yea or nay?
> View attachment 1470485


Yea


----------



## kingsford911

Boca Ratons - yea or nay?


----------



## Nice Try11

Customized Stefan Janoski from NikeID

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

Nice Try11 said:


> Customized Stefan Janoski from NikeID
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who's Marky....And why are *you* wearing *his* shoes...:-s


----------



## David Woo

some quoddy chukkas and some new spring sneaks:


----------



## BLACKLIST

My custom designed Rancourt and Co loafers. No idea why when i post the pic its sideways. Anyways, I like them sideways or not.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> When I was a kid...The big thing was PF Flyers, I'm talking 55 + years ago.
> I never had a pair, never had a pair of "High Tops"...Well, I ordered me a pair today!
> PF Flyer hightops!! You could run faster...jump higher with PF Flyer.


Wow so they came back. I always talk about these being the hot shoe when I was a kid. Don't ever remember high tops? Next I need some Buster Browns with the horn shaped spy whistle as a prize. Really I just want the whistle.


----------



## coastiesquid

I see them at Journeys at the mall a lot.


----------



## little big feather

I got my PF Flyers yesterday.....Alas, I do not run faster or jump higher...:-(
I guess I'm too old for that, still a nice shoe for $20.00..:-!


----------



## Coltrane

Just picked up my first pair of Allen Edmonds! Clifton in walnut complete with a walnut manistee belt


----------



## maverickmonk

I'm in my early 20's working on building up my wardrobe for work. Now, as someone working programming/engineering jobs, showing up in crocs would probably be ok, but I like to dress nicely (but don't want to be too formal)

Would a pair of AE Fifth Ave or Kenilworth be too mature/ formal for "business casual" (more than a polo, less than a suit)? If so, any suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little big feather

maverickmonk said:


> I'm in my early 20's working on building up my wardrobe for work. Now, as someone working programming/engineering jobs, showing up in crocs would probably be ok, but I like to dress nicely (but don't want to be too formal)
> 
> Would a pair of AE Fifth Ave or Kenilworth be too mature/ formal for "business casual" (more than a polo, less than a suit)? If so, any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No..not at all.


----------



## David Woo

BLACKLIST said:


> No idea why when i post the pic its sideways.


google "iphone sideways pictures", and you'll learn why.


----------



## Kittysafe

I've been a fan of Johnston & Murphy since I first put them on, fantastically comfortable shoes, bought a pair of slip-ons this week, and as always, they're just as nice and any JM shoe I've ever owned.


----------



## little big feather

Got my first PF Flyers a couple of days ago(see earlier post) so I ordered a second pair.....
I'm going thru my "second childhood"....I wanted extreme but not too extreme...They arrived yesterday.








Maybe I'll start collecting shoes. Allot cheaper than watches.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Business Formal
AE Kenilsworth







slightly less formal business













Business Casual













Business Funtimes













Totally Casual













Travel Casual







Too cheap to turn up the heat in the house







Splashing in puddles during lunch in the Summer







Walking the dog


----------



## Rad Red Brick

little big feather said:


> Got my first PF Flyers a couple of days ago(see earlier post) so I ordered a second pair.....
> I'm going thru my "second childhood"....I wanted extreme but not too extreme...They arrived yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'll start collecting shoes. Allot cheaper than watches.


These are awesome! I love seeing distinguished retired gentlemen rocking fresh kicks like these. It gives me hope for humanity. Seriously.


----------



## watch1234

I'm a big fan of AE shoes and have a few pairs, though I really should get them stretched. I recently picked up some Cole Haans and they're generally quite comfortable.


----------



## Henraa

I own a couple of pairs of brogues that I wear with suits for weddings etc, but my casual winter shoes are my Clarks Originals Desert Trek in brown. Very comfortable and last years, I'm on my third pair. For the rest of the year I wear Converse All Star low's to which I have in a range of colours lol. Simple really.


----------



## Skippy4000

Just an update. I'm a little disappointed in the 5.0 shoes from Nike. After 5 months, the strings are starting to break.


----------



## little big feather

View attachment 1501046

Here is a nice style of dress shoe.Called a Whole Cut, due to the fact the upper is cut from a single piece of leather.
More difficult and expensive than a standard shoe, cut from 4 or more pieces.These are my Super Duper Dress Ups.


----------



## Skippy4000

I've heard good things about the north face ultra trail shoes. I may give those a try next. Too bad their color options suck.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> I got my PF Flyers yesterday.....Alas, I do not run faster or jump higher...:-(
> I guess I'm too old for that, still a nice shoe for $20.00..:-!


I order two pair from this site that my wife found: 
PF Flyers, Shoes, Men at 6pm.com

They have some PF Flyer hi tops for $12.99 and free shipping. I ordered the Black high tops with the neon yellow soles and the Wind Jammer slip ons. Also ordered a pair of Brooks running shoes, yet my speed these days is more a slow jog.


----------



## exoticwatches

new Van Heusen + GT


----------



## little big feather

samanator said:


> I order two pair from this site that my wife found:
> PF Flyers, Shoes, Men at 6pm.com
> 
> They have some PF Flyer hi tops for $12.99 and free shipping. I ordered the Balk high tops with the neon yellow soles and the Wind Jammer slip ons. Also ordered a pair of Brooks running shoes, yet my speed these days is more a slow jog.


That's where I got mine! They are part of Zappos, but the shoes are cheaper than Zappos....:-s


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> That's where I got mine! They are part of Zappos, but the shoes are cheaper than Zappos....:-s


With no place close to try either of these brands the PF Flyer were about a full size and a half too big and the Brooks were a half size too small.


----------



## shnjb

Yay? Nay?


----------



## Skippy4000

I ordered the red and black pf flyers for the heck of it to match my seiko and paracord bracelet. I thought about ordering their premium leather one's, but I'm going to wait and see how this pair fits me before making a decision.


----------



## little big feather

Shepperdw said:


> I ordered the red and black pf flyers for the heck of it to match my seiko and paracord bracelet. I thought about ordering their premium leather one's, but I'm going to wait and see how this pair fits me before making a decision.
> 
> View attachment 1512549


I thought about red ones...:think: Decided I'm just too...too old(66) for them.:roll:


----------



## Skippy4000

little big feather said:


> I thought about red ones...:think: Decided I'm just too...too old(66) for them.:roll:


Never too old for a fly pair of kicks. I'm starting to get a little old myself (22).


----------



## Mediocre

Picked up a pair of Johnston & Murphy Burks over the weekend for a chef's table/cooking experience dinner (I forgot to take a decent pair of shoes with me on vacation....left them on the couch lol). I am pleased so far, they are more comfortable that I anticipated.


----------



## samanator

shnjb said:


> Yay? Nay?


Spikes would seem to be more of a black souled thing not white, so Nay.


----------



## samanator

Shepperdw said:


> Never too old for a fly pair of kicks. I'm starting to get a little old myself (22).


At 22 you have a better chance of pulling it off, at 66 someone may thing you wondered into the wrong closet. Besides us old guys may need a secret decoder ring (Like the one PF flyers gave with the shoes when I was a kid) to determine what "fly pair of kicks" means. That said some of my running shoes make those look rather tame especially on a 51 year old runner. White with blue stripes just don't seem to be an option anymore. At least my shoes look fast. I'm kind of on a shoe buying streak as of late(running and dress). My shoe shelves are now full of new AE(they've had a few good sales lately), ASIC and Mizuno boxes.


----------



## Prospero

Red Wings makes good ..... From beckman all the way to that solid oil resisting piece I wore in Alberta.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Prospero said:


> Red Wings makes good ..... From beckman all the way to that solid oil resisting piece I wore in Alberta.


Agreed. Mine took forever to break in but boy was it worth it.


----------



## Gilbert916

Love john varvatos oxfords, AE, and barneys of NY. Love these brands

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Prospero

Rad Red Brick said:


> Agreed. Mine took forever to break in but boy was it worth it.


Yea, more on this. I was working on some real hazardous conditions at that time. In 8 months, I ruined 2 Infrared Temperature reading guns, many many coveralls, like 7 or 9 safety glasses, an Under Armour vest that I wore underneath the coveralls. The boots kept going and going and going man. No slips, no slides. I finally had to physically trash them.  sadface.


----------



## Mediocre

Red Wing makes a durn good boot. I prefer Justin work boots. Wear mine regularly for everything from going to the movies to running the chainsaw


----------



## Tucker3434

Allen Edmonds. Mostly because theyre one of the few companies that always carries my size, and I hate shoe hunting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## samanator

Finally got around to getting a shot of my shoe purchases over the past 2 months.










Brands include AE (4 pair), Ecco Sandals, Puma (1 pr), Mizuno (4 pair), ASICS (2 pr) and Converse (3pr)


----------



## little big feather

Oh no!! Well I guess it's cheaper than watches....
I tell the few who know my watch collecting,"I don't drink, smoke or gamble, never ran around on my wife,so my watches are
the only personality flaw I have."
So, watches and shoes, I guess are pretty good...:-!


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Mr. Porter sale strikes my wallet again. Quoddy Wabanaki Chukkas en route.


----------



## samanator

little big feather said:


> Oh no!! Well I guess it's cheaper than watches....
> I tell the few who know my watch collecting,"I don't drink, smoke or gamble, never ran around on my wife,so my watches are
> the only personality flaw I have."
> So, watches and shoes, I guess are pretty good...:-!


I actually met my wife because of a watch she was returning. We started talking about decent watches and I started showing her a few things in the stores at the mall. That lead to having dinner later that evening. So I don't see it as a flaw, but more as a virtue.

The Shoes are mostly self improvement. The dress to look better when I'm out or in business situations. The running shoes are tools to help me improve my body (I'm currently on track to run nearly 75 miles this month)so you need to rotate them. The other are for kicking back or casual dinner or walks.


----------



## shootermcgavin

I seriously have a shoe problem, way worse than watches. Probably have 50+ pairs right now, with about a dz new never worn.


----------



## Guitarman19853

Just bought my first pair of Wolverine 1000 mile boots thanks to this forum!


----------



## Gazza74

Bought these two today from J&M. Had to reign myself in, as I could have easily walked out with 4 or 5 pairs.

J&M Tyndall Wingtips in Burgandy


J&M Newell in Mahogany Italian Calfskin


----------



## little big feather

I like those...


----------



## Gazza74

little big feather said:


> I like those...


Yeah, they were too nice to pass up, and on sale too!


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## SearChart




----------



## samanator

Gazza74 said:


> Bought these two today from J&M. Had to reign myself in, as I could have easily walked out with 4 or 5 pairs.
> 
> J&M Tyndall Wingtips in Burgandy
> 
> 
> J&M Newell in Mahogany Italian Calfskin


Very nice and I'm not a dress boot guy, but I would wear those.


----------



## Gazza74

samanator said:


> Very nice and I'm not a dress boot guy, but I would wear those.


I'm not a dress boot guy either, and my intention going in was to get a cap toe to go along with the wingtip. Once I saw these and tried them on, I had to get them. They are extremely comfortable, and on sale


----------



## Archer1925

Sebago Classic.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I've got Sebagos and they're US made but I've heard some aren't.

On my bike I wear Alden 405 boots and like them but I've switched to leather laces and I heard Alden customer service isn't good. Buy the dealer not just the shoe. 

AE makes a good shoe too, I've got a few pairs I like.


----------



## Gazza74

How are the Sebagos? I've been tempted by a couple of them, but know nothing about their fit, comfort and durability.


----------



## Skippy4000

Gazza74 said:


> How are the Sebagos? I've been tempted by a couple of them, but know nothing about their fit, comfort and durability.


They last FOREVER. At least, their boat shoes do.


----------



## Gazza74

Shepperdw said:


> They last FOREVER. At least, their boat shoes do.


Thanks. I'll add them to my search function


----------



## Rallyfan13

They are well made and not expensive for what you get. They tend to run true to size, so if you need a W then a D will definitely be narrow.


----------



## xcape

SWIMS


----------



## black watch

I hate wearing shoes, but when I have too, my Cole Haan's are as comfortable as I've found in a dress shoe, I know there's better out there $$$, but I'm happy.


----------



## CSG

When I worked in the financial business (retired now), I always wore Alden lace up shoes and Bally loafers (not the Italian versions). These days, I mostly wear Top-Siders or Clarks Desert Boots. For more outdoor activity, it's either Nike running shoes or Merill Moab boots.


----------



## teddyoctober

My favorites currently in rotation: Loake (Burford boot), Loake dress shoes, Allen Edmonds (Dalton boot), Cole Haan suede lace up, Jordan 11 low InfraRed, Prada pull on winter boot (black & brown pairs).


----------



## teddyoctober

xcape said:


> SWIMS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1594506


SWIMS are great...I have a pair of black that get great summer wear.


----------



## rolex77

Bally, salvatore ferragamo, crogs


----------



## stndrdtime

My latest. Allen Edmonds 5th Avenue in Bob's Chili.


----------



## stevent

Should have bought a watch but bought these instead


----------



## cottontop

Courtneys, from Zimbabwe, Africa.
cottontop


----------



## Ydegaard

Sneakerhead here... Roshe Runs today, and a matching watch of course








Sorry about image quality, my camera died recently

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk
Instagram: @kydegaard


----------



## Mooyizz

you defo need shoe trees and a good polish sir


----------



## Semper Jeep

One of my favorite pair of boots - Alden "choco suede tankers"


----------



## Symmetry

Carmina is the brand that, in general, I like the most.
But the best bang for buck is Meermin -specially the Maestro line- (the owners are brothers, although there is not connection between the two companies, apart from the evident know-how).

And even if I really like the shoes from both companies, if I had to keep just one pair of shoes for eternity, I'd go for Alden #405. Not only they are gorgeous, but they are also by far the most comfortable shoes I ever had, and from day 1. They are the Omega AT or the Rolex Explorer of shoes


----------



## jarwo

I'm generally not a fan of the creeper style but these ones look pretty good.


----------



## trendzmania

Mine famous brands are :- Johnston and Murphy, Nike & Merrell


----------



## Mediocre

trendzmania said:


> Mine famous brands are :- Johnston and Murphy, Nike & Merrell


I have a pair of Merrell loafers, amazingly comfortable shoes!


----------



## trendzmania

Mediocre said:


> I have a pair of Merrell loafers, amazingly comfortable shoes!


great choice


----------



## MLJinAK

I've been on an Allen Edmonds kick for a few years - but I've had several shoes that didn't fit right - and some semi-major QC issues on their dress shoes and special colors.

Went back and forth with the factory and returned a pair 3 times before I gave in and accepted them as acceptable. They had different colored toes and a few stitches out of place. 

Seems picky - but for $385 - I need to have both of my shoes the same color. 

Really curious about Alden. Going to try them out next. 

I also wear some Allen Edmonds boots - those are top notch. 
Ecco's make some decent casual shoes too. They're cheaper than everything else I ahve, but I like slipping into them.


----------



## Slowturbo

Sperry gold cups for casual. If you havent tried them yet, go get a pair asap. They are worlds more comfortable than the regular ones.

For dress shoes, I wear Edmonds, though I have been hoping to buy some from European brands such as Meermin as they have a less traditional shape/style.


----------



## trueblueswiss

Some great shoes in this thread & out there in general but my go to for business/dress shoes or pretty much any leather based shoes has become Lloyds. I find that they fit me well and are super comfy, I recently purchased a new pair then wore them to a wedding that same night and my feet felt great at the end of the night, this to me says they are good shoes. 

Any other casual shoes just seem to be purchased on a whim to whatever I think looks good at the time. Although I have a cheap pair of dbs that I got ages ago and they take a fair bit of punishment and still somehow look great and get worn every weekend without fail.


----------



## Archer1925




----------



## Mediocre

Picked up a pair of Ariat casual/dress cowboy boots during a recent visit to our family over in TX. I have not had a pair of boots that I could wear to work (business casual) in a couple of years. I am GLAD I ran across these!


----------



## Dennis7234

Alden, I didn't realize there was any other.


----------



## Cannonball

I've got a set of custom Gokey hunting boots coming in tomorrow. They will only make the desire for an Explorer 114270 even stronger.


----------



## TradeKraft

Dress/formal: Allen Edmonds
Semi-casual: Borns
Day to day: Sperry Top Siders
Fitness: Nike/New Balance
Hiking/hunting: Danner
Beach: Rainbow Sandals








I hate wearing socks so Sperry's are my go to choice.


----------



## andsan

My new Vass from Budapest. Museum calf .


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ VERY nice


----------



## DAmpa

Haha, I'm a boot man. My current pair (I'm sorry I forgot the name, the box was tossed out many months ago) are nice and roomy. I have a tendency to slam my foot into things so I went with a pair that are safety toe (yeah I'm clumsy, even at my age). I also have a pair of knee-highs, the Gravel-20. I baby the heck out of those. Had them for 10 years now and they're still in great condition!


----------



## mike4761

TradeKrafts photo reminds me of the old saying "I wonder what the poor people are doing" 

A friend gave me a couple pairs of nice shoes. He neglected them. Just stayed in the closet with no trees or polishing for 3 or 4 years. Would a conditioner like Lexol be good before waxing?
Thanks, Mike


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

mike4761 said:


> A friend gave me a couple pairs of nice shoes. He neglected them. Just stayed in the closet with no trees or polishing for 3 or 4 years. Would a conditioner like Lexol be good before waxing?
> Thanks, Mike


Possibly. It depends mainly on the type of leather that the shoes are made of. If they are a full-grain leather, calf, cxl, shell cordovan, etc. I would give them an extremely thorough brushing with a stiff horsehair brush and maybe a tiny bit of water. After that if the leather is still very dry go ahead and use a little bit of Lexol or something similar (I prefer Venetian Shoe Cream but Lexol is a popular choice, so is Saphir Renovateur) and then give the shoes another thorough brushing before deciding if you want to put any wax or polish on them. If you do decided to put some wax or polish on them, I subscribe to the "less is more" philosophy and that has worked well for me over the years.

If the shoes are made of corrected grain leather and have begun to crack, no amount of product is going to save them. You can clean them up and maybe add a bit of conditioning product but I don't know how much effort or time I'd put into them.


----------



## David Woo

the most recent, mainers: a pair of rancourts #8 and some quoddy chukkas with their new wrap sole.


----------



## Tonyunm

Allen Edmonds are very nice
Redwing Iron Rangers are great but have a terrible break in period...weeks!
The new chuck Taylor's are comfy


----------



## Tosaphon.C

Love the Oxford, this is hand-made in Thailand, the brand called Mango-Mojito 
amazing cut and very comfortable.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^ Nice wholecuts but you do need to condition that leather, it looks dry


----------



## jsa9791

Allen Edmonds and Crockett & Jones


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cats33cats

Quoddy Maliseet CXL

Sent from my iPhone using


----------



## vkalia

Tosaphon.C -> where do you get those Mango Mojitos in BKK? I go over fairly regularly and would love to see their stuff.

I have been going through a massive "get rid of junk" cleansing effort and tossed away a bunch of older shoes i had which i didnt like enough to wear, but which also stopped me from getting shoes i liked. And now that i have space, I just ordered these:


----------



## eblackmo

sneakers








sneakers








I won't lie that's not all of them but close enough.


----------



## amg_smurf

Wow lots of shoes! I love Santoni shoes. They fit like a glove on me and usually I can find them on sale because the 600$ price tags are out of my range. But for the quality I get for the 200-300 range vs what is on the mainstream market for 100-200 is a huge difference.


----------



## vkalia

I came across these yesterday. OMFG. Then i saw the price tag. $2500. Ouch. Were it not for the fact that i hardly wear dress shoes anymore, i'd be seriously contemplating picking up one of these, price-tag notwithstanding.

As is, anyone know of a less-expensive shoe with similar finish and one-piece construction? A friend of mine said he picked up something similar for ~$500 a few years ago, but he cannot remember where.

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## boclcown

Allen Edmonds make some of the most comfortable dress shoes out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gusmetropolo

I will be quite happy when I can afford my first pair of Loubs sneakers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> sneakers
> View attachment 5772954
> 
> 
> sneakers
> View attachment 5772962
> 
> 
> I won't lie that's not all of them but close enough.


LOVE them - but only one pair of 180's???


----------



## Gunnar_917

vkalia said:


> I came across these yesterday. OMFG. Then i saw the price tag. $2500. Ouch. Were it not for the fact that i hardly wear dress shoes anymore, i'd be seriously contemplating picking up one of these, price-tag notwithstanding.
> 
> As is, anyone know of a less-expensive shoe with similar finish and one-piece construction? A friend of mine said he picked up something similar for ~$500 a few years ago, but he cannot remember where.
> 
> Anyone? Bueller?


They are whole cuts, well the style name. You should be able to get a pair in the 500 mark but I'm not too sure who makes them.

If you searched whole cuts you may find something


----------



## Gunnar_917

Here you go
Church, Church's Shoes, Churches Shoes, Herring Shoes, Loakes, Loake Shoes, Barker, Cheaney, Tricker's, RE Tricker, Sebago, Jeffery West, Men's shoes

i quote like the Stott in oxblood and the Padova in tan. The latter is similar to what you posted. The 1966 last is supposedly similar to Alfred Sargent quality.


----------



## JRepsol

DocLogic said:


> I was curious if we have any shoe guys here. If so, what do you guys like to wear?
> 
> For me
> 
> Business Formal: Allen Edmonds
> Business Casual: Frye
> Date Night/Night on the town: Jeffery West or Oliver Sweeney
> 
> What about you guys?


I'm still trying to get my hands on some "slick shoes" from the Goonies

some "Pinchers of Power" wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> LOVE them - but only one pair of 180's???


 Yep. Re-issue of the ones jordan wore during the 1992 olympics.


----------



## vkalia

Gunnar_917 said:


> Here you goChurch, Church's Shoes, Churches Shoes, Herring Shoes, Loakes, Loake Shoes, Barker, Cheaney, Tricker's, RE Tricker, Sebago, Jeffery West, Men's shoes


Sweet - thanks, Gunnar! "Whole-cuts" - that's the term i was looking for and I really dig those Padovas as well. The only catch is - none of them have quite that burled-wood finish of the Berlutis, which is what really sets them apart. Question is - is it worth the $2000 premium for shoes that i will not wear all that often?


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Yep. Re-issue of the ones jordan wore during the 1992 olympics.


Sigh - must I know something like that? I have two pairs; don't make me get three.

You our have any Jordan's? I'm an Air Max guy (pre 95's) and have a soft spot for Puma Disc's but I badly want a pair of VI's!


----------



## Gunnar_917

vkalia said:


> Sweet - thanks, Gunnar! "Whole-cuts" - that's the term i was looking for and I really dig those Padovas as well. The only catch is - none of them have quite that burled-wood finish of the Berlutis, which is what really sets them apart. Question is - is it worth the $2000 premium for shoes that i will not wear all that often?


Hahaha _that_ conundrum.

Personally I couldn't. As gorgeous as those Berlutis are, I'd be too precious with shoes that expensive. I'm bad enough with my current ones (no more than 400) and something like that would just be too difficult to love with.

added to that is I just cannot warm to Italian shoes. As gorgeous as they may look they just haven't done anything for me in the build quality stakes. The English is where my money goes because they are built like tanks.


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> Sigh - must I know something like that? I have two pairs; don't make me get three.
> 
> You our have any Jordan's? I'm an Air Max guy (pre 95's) and have a soft spot for Puma Disc's but I badly want a pair of VI's!


I have a few pairs of jordans. Air max are my favourite and I have quite a few pairs. I have been liking the air max lunar and/or jacquards lately. Along with some adidas and new balance.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> I have a few pairs of jordans. Air max are my favourite and I have quite a few pairs. I have been liking the air max lunar and/or jacquards lately. Along with some adidas and new balance.


Nice. I also have a couple of Hurraches.

The rest of my casual sneakers are pretty much functional - Tigers, Vans and Chucks. Then there are the proper runners - Kayano for road and gym, Solomon for trail.

God I have too many shoes!


----------



## vkalia

Gunnar_917 said:


> Hahaha _that_ conundrum.
> 
> Personally I couldn't. As gorgeous as those Berlutis are, I'd be too precious with shoes that expensive. I'm bad enough with my current ones (no more than 400) and something like that would just be too difficult to love with.
> 
> added to that is I just cannot warm to Italian shoes. As gorgeous as they may look they just haven't done anything for me in the build quality stakes. The English is where my money goes because they are built like tanks.


Actually, i am just indulging in some wishful thinking and talking crap as well. I dont see myself spending $2500 on shoes - definitely not these days when i go weeks, if not occasionally over a month, without even wearing sandals, let alone shoes: and when i do, i need something comfy i can walk around in all day, so prefer rubber to leather outer soles. Plus, I'd be paranoid of even getting a crease on these.

On a side note, i just realized that i've never owned Italian shoes, come to think of it.


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice. I also have a couple of Hurraches.
> 
> The rest of my casual sneakers are pretty much functional - Tigers, Vans and Chucks. Then there are the proper runners - Kayano for road and gym, Solomon for trail.
> 
> *God I have too many shoes!*


Bite your tongue. That's like saying you have too many watches.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Bite your tongue. That's like saying you have too many watches.


No, the watches I can at least go a month without having to start a rotation


----------



## Gunnar_917

vkalia said:


> Actually, i am just indulging in some wishful thinking and talking crap as well. I dont see myself spending $2500 on shoes - definitely not these days when i go weeks, if not occasionally over a month, without even wearing sandals, let alone shoes: and when i do, i need something comfy i can walk around in all day, so prefer rubber to leather outer soles. Plus, I'd be paranoid of even getting a crease on these.
> 
> On a side note, i just realized that i've never owned Italian shoes, come to think of it.


I don't think you're missing anything with Italian shoes, well not from build quality anyway.

Ive recently discovered rubber role shoes, so much better than having to check the weather to see if it's going to rain before wearing the nice pairs out.

I know I should add an 'lol' into the above but that would only imply I'm joking


----------



## Stylefellow

I can confess that I have "few" pair of shoes. I think about 25 pairs and at least same amount has been in my wardrobe also. I also prefer English shoes 'cause of quality with reasonable price. There is also a right feeling for the certain brands which touches me. For me it's Crockett & Jones. I have also Loake's 1880 series shoes as well. I had couple of pairs from John Lobb but I sold those. The feeling just wasn't right and as everybody knows, Lobb's are in higher level than C&J. So, the feeling is also very important. 

I have also Italian shoes 'cause they are lighter and so suitable for summer time. My favorite is Santoni. I understand that those shoes won't last decades but as like a watches, I don't collect shoes, I use them.  But of course, mainly I buy shoes for decades and then I expect structure, good leather and great design and my I choice are English shoes.


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Business Formal: Allen Edmond Strands
Business Casual: Sperry Gold Cup Driving Mocs
Bad Weather: Dark Brown 10in Bean Boots
Hiking: Solomon GTX 4D hiking boots


----------



## Semper Jeep

vkalia said:


> I came across these yesterday. OMFG. Then i saw the price tag. $2500. Ouch. Were it not for the fact that i hardly wear dress shoes anymore, i'd be seriously contemplating picking up one of these, price-tag notwithstanding.
> 
> As is, anyone know of a less-expensive shoe with similar finish and one-piece construction? A friend of mine said he picked up something similar for ~$500 a few years ago, but he cannot remember where.
> 
> Anyone? Bueller?


Edward Green has a very nice looking wholecut at about half the price off the ones you posted up: Edward Green Newbury

I haven't seen a nice looking wholecut of this quality in the $500 range in quite some years.


----------



## vkalia

^^^. Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Edward Green make some amazing shoes. You're just looking at $1000 plus for budget


----------



## Paulo 8135

I only have 4 pairs of shoes: a white pair of Nike Air Max, a black pair of Nike Air Max, a brown rounded leather pair I bought in a shop in Portugal, and a black slightly pointy leather pair that I think my dad bought me in a shop in Portugal.

I spend most of my time at home wearing socks with flip flops. I just make sure I don't wear those OUTSIDE the house.


----------



## bacari

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crutis

Have a pair of Gucci shoes.


----------



## craig00

prada


----------



## jaxexe

All i wear are boots.


----------



## jaxexe

crutis said:


> Have a pair of Gucci shoes.


I so much love gucci.


----------



## rbob99

Gravati
Bally
Alden


----------



## Cranworth

Prada or Daytons.


----------



## CSG

I mostly dress traditional America ivy/prep or occasional Idaho country squire. I like Bass Weejuns, Sperry Topsiders, Clark's Desert Boots, and Aldens of various designs. For boots, some sort of Wellington or Eastland (the old made in USA stuff). For actual hiking, I love Merrill Moabs.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

I combine Indonesian new age shoemakers (no, not hippy shoes - mostly casual boots) and British formals in my wardrobe


----------



## josephine lace

nice boots.... you just boosted my desire to own some more


----------



## craig00

rics21 said:


> I have 5 pairs of eccos. Dress black, dress brown, casual black, casual brown, white loafers.
> 1 pair of crocs beach - gardening shoe
> 1 pair of .......s
> 
> Hmmmmm nice!


----------



## eblackmo




----------



## Mediocre

Hoka One One if we are talking athletic shoes lol


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> View attachment 6288802


LIke x1,000,000

They are stunning, please don't make me go out and get more shoes! When did these drop?

I am dying to get VI's in black and infrared


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> LIke x1,000,000
> 
> They are stunning, please don't make me go out and get more shoes! When did these drop?
> 
> I am dying to get VI's in black and infrared


Thank you. Dropped beginning of the month. I also have some incoming 3's. Gunnar you need more shoes. I am sorry but this forum is all about enabling.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Thank you. Dropped beginning of the month. I also have some incoming 3's. Gunnar you need more shoes. I am sorry but this forum is all about enabling.


Can you enable me with more space?

i have to find room for two more incoming pairs in here


----------



## Gunnar_917

Just counted, there's 31 pairs of shoes in there, excluding the thongs (or flip flops for those who don't speak Australian) plus a pair of soccer boots and some Puma Discs saved for fancy dress parties in the shed.

All the good ones (dress shoes, Air Maxs and 180's) are boxed up or hidden.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Thank you. Dropped beginning of the month. I also have some incoming 3's. Gunnar you need more shoes. I am sorry but this forum is all about enabling.


Well I went to my Foot Locker today, they were out of those VI's; if they were Black and Red then I'd be hunting


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> Well I went to my Foot Locker today, they were out of those VI's; if they were Black and Red then I'd be hunting


Well, worth a try. I got mine direct from nike. Now I will see if I wear them more than one day in a row. My sneaker rotation is a bit larger than my watch rotation. 50+ pairs and counting.....


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Well, worth a try. I got mine direct from nike. Now I will see if I wear them more than one day in a row. My sneaker rotation is a bit larger than my watch rotation. 50+ pairs and counting.....


good - now I don't feel so bad for having so many shoes


----------



## schrop

I like shoes. The past couple of years I've regularly been picking up Asics Gel Kayanos that are a year or two old (older model designations) for a discount online. Love those sneakers. At various times in my distant past I've had some very nice dress shoes; until recently I've let that slide.

But not anymore - not with the new watches. I had to up my shoe game.

So recently I picked up some black Bruno Magli on clearance at Nordstrom rack, and at a regular Nordstrom I picked up a pair of these brown "To Boot" NY - haven't seen those mentioned yet.


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> good - now I don't feel so bad for having so many shoes


Glad i could be of service... .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## extant

Just a note for those possessed of enormously wide feet, I've bought and worn Geox for casual, smart casual and work purposes on two continents. Worth every cent and then some, and they last forever.


----------



## jofro

JcPenney Stafford Deacon. Nice budget boot when caught on sale.


----------



## jjoohhnn3

Sebago made in main collection is great for casual wear. For office wear I like Aldens and Allen Edmonds.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest editions, pics were in day light with fill flash so they look WAAYYY lighter than they are:


The ones on the left are not really that red, more a deep burgundy and the patina does not contrast as much as the pic makes it out to.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Those are niiiiiiice


----------



## Gunnar_917

chuasam said:


> Those are niiiiiiice


Thanks


----------



## definitelydan

This is a slightly outdated 'state of the collection' picture. I've added a pair of Allen Edmond derbies and several other casual shoes in the recent months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Get some shoe trees


----------



## Gunnar_917

Polished all of these the other day


----------



## Rallyfan13

Gunnar_917 said:


> Polished all of these the other day


Those brown boots in the upper left are nice, what are they?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rallyfan13 said:


> Those brown boots in the upper left are nice, what are they?


Thanks. They're Jeffery West (same with the Black and Tan shoes with red laces in the front)


----------



## chumo22

Those monk straps look nice. It comes in and out of style to many, but to me, they always look good. Besides, if you're dressed up, you probably won't see the straps anyway.


----------



## Gunnar_917

chumo22 said:


> Those monk straps look nice. It comes in and out of style to many, but to me, they always look good. Besides, if you're dressed up, you probably won't see the straps anyway.


Whose mine or definitelydan's?

You are right though, monk straps remain hidden most of the time. I think they looks really cool as a design


----------



## vkalia

Got a pair of Allen Edmonds casual boots yesterday, for travel and all-day outdoor urban wear. Surprisingly inexpensive and still very high quality.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speeds5

Office - Ferragamo or Bruno Magli
Casual - anything really from J shoes to John Varvatos to Pumas


----------



## katiacorleone

Want a pair, so badly ...


----------



## danfermat

These are custom made, elephant leather:










Note: my shoemaker's leather is regulated by CITES, it is completely legal and not associated with ivory trade, poaching, etc.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zhan

Santoni Fatte A Mano (FAM) 
Same style just in black and brown


----------



## Ben B

Maybe legal but ethical?


----------



## danfermat

Ben B said:


> Maybe legal but ethical?


If talking about elephant leather... yes, I'd say it is ethical.

In my eyes, it is better to take the skin of a dead animal (CITES implies that they must die naturally) rather than killing the animal for its skin (which is the case for crocodiles, snakes, lizards and other reptiles).

Note aside, elephant leather is good for shoemaking due to its durability and resistance.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mapotofu

My go to footwear are my Alden Indy boots -- shown here in suede, shell, waxhide, and chromexcel. For dressier occasions, C&J and Alden captoes and brogues. For running or running errands, my Saucony Triumph ISOs and Kinvaras.


----------



## GoatCurry

Business Formal: Reebok Rapid Response RB RB8695 Safety Boot
Business Casual: Merrell Moab Ventilator Hiking Shoe
Date Night/Night on the town: Been too long, can't remember.


----------



## kaede11

very nice!
i think Alden has one of the serious workmanship!


mapotofu said:


> My go to footwear are my Alden Indy boots -- shown here in suede, shell, waxhide, and chromexcel. For dressier occasions, C&J and Alden captoes and brogues. For running or running errands, my Saucony Triumph ISOs and Kinvaras.


----------



## Ben B

Show own me where CITES says that it must be from elephants that die naturally. It allows for culled elephant products to be sold in markets where it is allowed. But that's the legality aspect.  The ethical aspect is different. If you use the skin of endangered animals, you are necessarily encouraging poaching. For example, you can't separate ivory from hide so all the arguments for not using ivory must apply to hide as well. Just because something is legal (or it's a nice durable material) doesn't make it right.

We we may have to just disagree on this.



danfermat said:


> If talking about elephant leather... yes, I'd say it is ethical.
> 
> In my eyes, it is better to take the skin of a dead animal (CITES implies that they must die naturally) rather than killing the animal for its skin (which is the case for crocodiles, snakes, lizards and other reptiles).
> 
> Note aside, elephant leather is good for shoemaking due to its durability and resistance.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## adam75

Magli might be an option! but they're to be treated gently!


----------



## MLJinAK

Added to my Allen Edmonds collection with a pair of Normandy's:









A few weeks ago, I polished a few members of my AE collection.

L to R: Lexington in Bourbon; 5th Ave's in Dark Chili; Carlyle, Park Ave, and Lexington in black. 















Honestly - my favorite shoes to wear are my Lexington's. Maybe because I went up a 1/2 size to 11? I don't know, but they're awesome.


----------



## up1911fan

Shoes: AE.
Boots: Frye.
Outdoors: Salomon.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

Big fan of Johnston & Murphy. Top-notch customer service and a strong value for the price point.


----------



## vegas_speedy_83

Meant to add a picture, discontinued J&M loafers with a Breitling Premier ref 777. About the send these back for re-sole work, I've loved them so much.


----------



## eblackmo

just picked these up


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> just picked these up
> 
> View attachment 7265098


III's yeah?

Nice.


----------



## eblackmo

They are 5s low alternate 90 and thanks. My new favourite pair of Jordan's.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> They are 5s low alternate 90 and thanks. My new favourite pair of Jordan's.


I dread to ask how many pairs of shoes you have!

keep buying them, you make me feel better. I'm around the 30 mark.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Do you have any vintage Jordan's?


----------



## eblackmo

Gunnar_917 said:


> I dread to ask how many pairs of shoes you have!
> 
> keep buying them, you make me feel better. I'm around the 30 mark.


Lets just say I have more than 50 pairs. 



Gunnar_917 said:


> Do you have any vintage Jordan's?


nope.


----------



## Gunnar_917

eblackmo said:


> Lets just say I have more than 50 pairs.
> 
> nope.


?

As as for the latter, I think you need to change that!


----------



## TradeKraft

Picked up a pair of Onitsuka Tigers.


----------



## Deli

I've bought those C&J Barrington II a couple of weeks ago, I'm *very *impressed :

The neutral corporate photos do not reflect their real quality, though.
A full day at work with these is like wearing slippers.









Barrington 2 Black Calf Men's Collection | Crockett & Jones


----------



## M_Milaguet

Big fan of Jeffery West too...
As casual footwear, I also used to wear Mark Nason, but they've gone out of business now.
I seldom do formal, and can't remember my current shoes brand.


----------



## Gunnar_917

The iron rangers were the latest additions:


----------



## lsuwhodat

I hate having a 3e foot....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lsuwhodat

Gunnar_917 said:


> The iron rangers were the latest additions:


Those are sweet.


----------



## visualplane

Allen Edmunds - Da Vincis, Lexingtons, Carlyle
Cole Haans - With their grown popularity, the quality seems to have gone down. They went from the most comfortable shoes to painful shoes.
Sperry Topsiders - summer shoes


----------



## mparthas

Allen Edmonds; I have over a dozen pairs of them, the oldest of them being over 20 years old, and still look great without ever having needed a resole....just heels. I have never felt the need to buy anything more expensive.


----------



## brettinlux

katiacorleone said:


> Want a pair, so badly ...
> 
> View attachment 6623826


Seriously....I have had these about 10 years now and they well worn in now.

Used to use them for hunting but now just for walking in the forest.


----------



## Magan

The latest months, I most often go for the following: 
- Trainer Huarache as my daily shoes 
- Zoom Vomero 10 for running
- Emling for work
- Georges Rech


----------



## MLJinAK

I re-discovered ASICS Gel. I wore them through the Marines and they were fantastic. 
Since then, been going between Nike and Brooks. 
Got a pair of ASICS trainers, after a week or so, the gel started getting very comfortable. Then got some ASICS trail runners. 

-MLJinAK.


----------



## Rallyfan13

My friend is an orthopaedic surgeon and swears by Asics gels. I frankly avoid them because of country of origin preferences but according to a true pro they are an excellent choice and will serve you well provided they fit correctly and are in good shape.


----------



## MLJinAK

Rallyfan13 said:


> My friend is an orthopaedic surgeon and swears by Asics gels. I frankly avoid them because of country of origin preferences but according to a true pro they are an excellent choice and will serve you well provided they fit correctly and are in good shape.


Makes sense. They are very, very comfortable.

Understandable about the country of origin...

-MLJinAK.


----------



## bwoah

nice tigers! lately have narrowed the sneaker rotation down to adidas and tigers...



TradeKraft said:


> Picked up a pair of Onitsuka Tigers.


----------



## TradeKraft

bwoah said:


> nice tigers! lately have narrowed the sneaker rotation down to adidas and tigers...


Thanks, I picked them up as a stylish alternative to my running shoes for when I take my son on walks at the park. So far I've been really happy with them.


----------



## R35GTR

For work I started out with Johnston and Murphy and eventually switched over to Allen Edmonds.


----------



## kae0z

I wear them for running only. But they serve the purpose very well.

I just bought a pair of Ludwig Reiter traveller shoes. Let's see in one month how I like them. The wearing in phase for any shoe is usually pretty painful for me, even sneakers (wide feet...)


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel

Just get myself a Cesare Paciotti boots


----------



## SerenityMidwest

Merrill's for work and Merrill's for play.


----------



## johndozier

Alden meets all of my needs.


----------



## bryan00

Huge Allen Edmonds boots.


----------



## cvs377

I'm enjoying this thread. Here's what I wear most often:

Business- Allen Edmonds- McAlisters, Strands & Fifth Aves
Casual Shoes- Red Wing Beckman Oxfords, AE Neumoks 
Boots- Red Wing Iron Rangers
Super Casual- Sperry Canvas Boat Shoes

In the market for some leather boat shoes, and leaning towards AE or Sperrys. If anyone has both, I'd love to hear your input on which you like more.
Also looking for brown casual boots. I love my Red Wings so may do Blacksmiths or Beckman Rounds. I also like the look of Wolverine 1000 miles especially the Addisons, so may do those.


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

In order of most often worn shoe style and shoe:

Boots - wolverine 1000 mile boots (1 pair black, 1 pair cordovan), clarks desert boot in beeswax, timberland pro steels 

Casual - sperrys 

Business casual - clarks wallabees or Cole hahns

Super casual - chacos, toms

That said, probably 300 days out of the year I'm wearing some kind of leather boot or wallabees outside of exercising or activity-specific wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shnjb

It's all about the Romaleo II's


----------



## $teve

My dog decided to finish off my Sketchers. Replaced them with









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soziev

Santoni definitely


----------



## Soziev

Check them out


----------



## hoiboy

Recently picked up a pair of Lutwyche shoes - pretty happy with them for work purposes, not for wide feets though!


----------



## AlphaM911

I love my red pair so I bought a pair in navy blue as well.


----------



## Micro

I'm not a dress shoe type of guy.
I wear hard use shoes for the outdoors. My current favorite are Oboz Firebrand II and they are about due for replacement, which will be, yep, you guessed it - Oboz Firebrand IIs


----------



## skriefal

Have a pair of Alden "Indy" boots on the way, in Navy chromexcel leather. Hope I like 'em, and that I ordered the correct size. These are available from Brick & Mortar in Seattle, if anyone else is interested.


----------



## horolicious

My nomos attitude towards fashion-in other words, don't take it seriously. At least my dial color matches my shoes.


----------



## skriefal

skriefal said:


> Have a pair of Alden "Indy" boots on the way, in Navy chromexcel leather. Hope I like 'em, and that I ordered the correct size. These are available from Brick & Mortar in Seattle, if anyone else is interested.


And here they are, "in person":


----------



## Robert78040

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

I just got some bespoke boots in from Ed Et Al...they didn't quite do what I asked but they are nice and I love the fiddled waist on the sole:


----------



## horolicious

Road trip


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rivarama said:


> I just got some bespoke boots in from Ed Et Al...they didn't quite do what I asked but they are nice and I love the fiddled waist on the sole:
> View attachment 8402394


any more pics? They look quite cool


----------



## Navy Sailor

Gotta have my Visvim.


----------



## up1911fan

Does anyone have any Paul Evans? I'm considering a pair of their Chelsea boot's and a pair of double monks.


----------



## Rallyfan13

I hesitate because of the background of the founders in finance but the shoes do look great. Since they outsource production you might be able to find other brands made by the same factory, though those may be more costly I suppose. On looks alone I'd buy.


----------



## Robert78040

Bringing these new Bally (swiss brand) shoes home right now

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert78040

Home!



















Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

Do they still make anything in Switzerland or is it all Italy and Asia now?


----------



## steadyrock

Robert78040 said:


> Bringing these new Bally (swiss brand) shoes home right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


In LA we wear Chucks, not Bally's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rallyfan13

I'd never buy Chucks at this point, they're not made in USA. PF Flyers are. Same style, local production.

I can't fit all that into the verse though.


----------



## gerzzzzz

Any red sole lover?


----------



## AlphaM911

steadyrock said:


> In LA we wear Chucks, not Bally's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chucks are basic. Every teenager has them. Bally's > Chucks. That's like comparing Honda to Mercedes...



gerzzzzz said:


> Any red sole lover?


I can't really find any .........s I really like  if I get dress shoes, it'll get scuffed up to brown bottoms. 
My lady just got hers though. She ordered Valentino heels as well. I think they're actually downstairs waiting for me to pick them up.


----------



## gerzzzzz

AlphaM911 said:


> I can't really find any .........s I really like  if I get dress shoes, it'll get scuffed up to brown bottoms.
> My lady just got hers though. She ordered Valentino heels as well. I think they're actually downstairs waiting for me to pick them up.


That was my first loubs actually. I always wear Tods because they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn, but after more than half a dozen of Tods and Ballys in my closet, I thought I'd try something different


----------



## AlphaM911

steadyrock said:


> In LA we wear Chucks, not Bally's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





gerzzzzz said:


> That was my first loubs actually. I always wear Tods because they are the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn, but after more than half a dozen of Tods and Ballys in my closet, I thought I'd try something different


It looks like "Loub..." is being blocked lol. Tods are awesome and I've seen a few driving loafers that I like but I've been buying Gucci drivers. I may buy some Tods eventually after I buy some Loubs. I may be buying the Loub Louis Junior Spikes Mens Flats in Carmin (darker red). They'll match my car 
Can you take a pic of your whole shoe? (Loubs)


----------



## gerzzzzz

AlphaM911 said:


> It looks like "Loub..." is being blocked lol. Tods are awesome and I've seen a few driving loafers that I like but I've been buying Gucci drivers. I may buy some Tods eventually after I buy some Loubs. I may be buying the Loub Louis Junior Spikes Mens Flats in Carmin (darker red). They'll match my car
> Can you take a pic of your whole shoe? (Loubs)


Can't seem to find the pics of them other than this silly pic, ignore the watches.


----------



## AlphaM911

gerzzzzz said:


> Can't seem to find the pics of them other than this silly pic, ignore the watches.


Haha nice. Did you get something to protect the sole? 
I just bought my .........s yesterday 














and my my girl got her Valentinos for date night last night.


----------



## gerzzzzz

AlphaM911 said:


> Haha nice. Did you get something to protect the sole?
> I just bought my .........s yesterday
> 
> and my my girl got her Valentinos for date night last night.


Wow that looks great, red shoes, red straps, red car, looks like red is your fav color lol.

No I don't, I walked on gravel etc with it, need an excuse to buy more shoes


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rivarama said:


> Do they still make anything in Switzerland or is it all Italy and Asia now?


Depends on he shoes. They are usually made in Italy or Switzerland.

The he scrobe line is still handmade in Switzerland.

I have two pairs of Bally shoes (including one pair of Scribes) however the quality is a bit hit and miss. The English shoes that were cheaper are FAR better built.


----------



## louisuchiha

Well, I'm a loafers guy, and most of my loafers are Tod's









but well, I sometimes wear sneakers too, such as Kenzo, Aigner, Hugo Boss, Adidas, or Air Jordan


----------



## rcd213

Big fan of boat shoes and loafers. Love my Sebago Horweens and various AE loafers. For work only AE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md101010

Sperry Boat shoes, Cole Haan Lunargrand/Drivers, Ferragamo, Adidas Stan Smith. Last but not least....everyone needs a pair....Gucci Horsebit, they get better with age.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest additions 
View attachment 8696898


View attachment 8696914


----------



## wsbarr

Highly recommend checking out Magnanni, they have some great shoes. Definitely worth every penny you spend on them


----------



## Kai Schraml

althaur said:


> I'm a huge fan of Vivobarefoot shoes. They are my everyday wear shoes for work, casual and running.


Those Vivo's look awesome. I nearly bought a pair, but went with Keens instead, which I highly recommend.


----------



## dzilla

Thanks to working at a start up, my shoes have been a pair of Puma suedes, Sperry top siders and leather Chuck Taylor's 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest (from a failed upload the other day)


----------



## Gunnar_917

Pair of Jeffery West suede chukkas:


----------



## Gunnar_917

Crockett and Jones


----------



## freshprince357

Business: Cole Haan - Brown

Date Night: Express - Gret exterior w/ different color rubber sole

Casual: Boat shoes or slip ons


----------



## Sandtree

Work and semi casual tend to be Crockett & Jones. I am very happy with the quality for the price and just cannot bring myself to step up into the next price bracket in case I am disappointed.

True casual shoes tend to be a very wide range of brands, an old pair of Common Projects from before their excessive pricing, Timberland, NB trainers etc


----------



## DarrinNYC77

I have narrow feet, and Cole-Haan always seems to fix meet perfectly and comfortably.


----------



## Mediocre

Nothing ultra luxurious here, but I am looking forward to them. Just ordered Rockports


----------



## coastiesquid

steadyrock said:


> In LA we wear Chucks, not Bally's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tupac...is that you 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coastiesquid

Rallyfan13 said:


> I'd never buy Chucks at this point, they're not made in USA. PF Flyers are. Same style, local production.
> 
> I can't fit all that into the verse though.


PF Flyers are not made in the U.S. anymore. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rcd213

coastiesquid said:


> PF Flyers are not made in the U.S. anymore.
> 
> .
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


PF Flyers offers a version that's Made in the USA. Relatively new, within the last few years they reintroduced their MiUSA version

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueboost

This thread is devastating to my shoe budget.


----------



## T-Bone Steak

Viberg Boots! Dress Boots with decent jeans is my standard fall/winter outfit and Viberg are the best I've found. Progressed from Clarks, Red Wing, Alden Indy, then tried Viberg and I was hooked....They're expensive as hell but nothing you WIS's can't handle! Living only 1 hour from the Canadian factory has cost me...


----------



## up1911fan

Just got my first pair of Paul Evans. I ordered the Newman Chukka in black, I haven't actually worn them yet. Just tried them on in the house, quality seem's pretty nice though.


----------



## vtp86

I don't have any photos in my computer at the moment, but an avid shoe fan, from sneakers to dress shoes. So far, my favorite sneakers are:

-Black Christian Loubs Louis high tops
-Comme Des Garcons Play Converse Chucks
-John Varvatos Converse chucks
-Custom made white Goyard Vans sneakers

Dress shoes:
-Donald J Pliner Boss black suede oxfords (very comfortable, despite the look of the pointy toe)
-Mezlan custom made concerto black suede and black patent leather oxfords


----------



## Gunnar_917

Blueboost said:


> This thread is devastating to my shoe budget.


What have you bought since?


----------



## Gunnar_917

vtp86 said:


> I don't have any photos in my computer at the moment, but an avid shoe fan, from sneakers to dress shoes. So far, my favorite sneakers are:
> 
> -Black Christian Loubs Louis high tops
> -Comme Des Garcons Play Converse Chucks
> -John Varvatos Converse chucks
> -Custom made white Goyard Vans sneakers
> 
> Dress shoes:
> -Donald J Pliner Boss black suede oxfords (very comfortable, despite the look of the pointy toe)
> -Mezlan custom made concerto black suede and black patent leather oxfords


you used the Chuck II's - they are awesome, so much more comfortable but still looks like regular chucks.


----------



## vtp86

Gunnar_917 said:


> you used the Chuck II's - they are awesome, so much more comfortable but still looks like regular chucks.


I have both the old Comme Des Garcon original chucks and the new design with the half heart that's the Chuck II's. The new ones are way more comfortable, but I honestly prefer the look of the old chucks more.


----------



## skriefal

A recent acquisition from Allen Edmonds. This is their new Higgins Mill boot:


----------



## BNR

I have to hide these from the wife. She keeps trying to throw them away. Oh so comfy on a Friday


----------



## Patrick0317

I have Crockett & Jones Pembroke, and also Finsbury in chestnut which the C&J factory resoled with rubber Dainite instead of leather, but I don't much like wearing them as I find the Dainite very slippy on wet floors, and also heavy sounding with clippity-clopping. I prefer Victory soles as they are much more reliable in the wet. I recently had my Cheaney Hythe resoled with Victory soles by an independent shoesmith.

I actually prefer to wear Vans whenever I can 

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Bone Steak

BNR, those are interesting to say the least...WTH are they?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Patrick0317 said:


> I have Crockett & Jones Pembroke, and also Finsbury in chestnut which the C&J factory resoled with rubber Dainite instead of leather, but I don't much like wearing them as I find the Dainite very slippy on wet floors, and also heavy sounding with clippity-clopping. I prefer Victory soles as they are much more reliable in the wet. I recently had my Cheaney Hythe resoled with Victory soles by an independent shoesmith.
> 
> I actually prefer to wear Vans whenever I can
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


Good shoe choices - all of them! Totally agree with the Dainite soles, might have to give victory a try when the time comes to resole.

out of hours I'm a vans and Chucks guy.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Patrick0317 said:


> I have Crockett & Jones Pembroke, and also Finsbury in chestnut which the C&J factory resoled with rubber Dainite instead of leather, but I don't much like wearing them as I find the Dainite very slippy on wet floors, and also heavy sounding with clippity-clopping. I prefer Victory soles as they are much more reliable in the wet. I recently had my Cheaney Hythe resoled with Victory soles by an independent shoesmith.


I agree with your Dainite assessment. I've got a pair of C&J and a couple pair of Tricker's with Dainite soles and always find them to be extremely slippery and very stiff and they always seem to take forever to break in. When I eventually get any of them resoled, if I go with a rubber sole, it will probably be a low profile lugged sole like Alden and Rancourt use.


----------



## Patrick0317

These are my C&J factory-dainitized Finsbury shoes . They have a slimmer profile that makes them a bit more dressy


----------



## Gunnar_917

Gunnar_917 said:


> Crockett and Jones


I'm still waiting for an Occassion to use these :-(


----------



## Emospence

In love with Enzo Bonafe and Meccariello shoes. Bought 3 pairs from Meccariello's recent webstore launch promo


----------



## Dadster

Got into Aldens a couple years ago. Stuck to sneakers forever and then Quoddy suede bluchers and some Allen Edmonds got me into nicer footwear. Alden rotation includes a pair of brown gunboats with commando soles to handle some rain in the northwest, chocolate suede chukkas for light duty and good weather and a pair of 405 Indy boots for location work when I'm in the field. Chukkas and Indies are some of the most comfortable shoes I've worn, although used to wear some Red Wings for field work and they were great too.


----------



## Nayan Saheb

My Clarks desert boots in cola. Look good in smart casual or casual dress. The most comfortable shoes I have worn..period.

View attachment 9561546


----------



## Hayseed Brown

Allen Edmonds Strands


----------



## Sherhan

Had a clarks, then some Quoddy Blutcher, now am in the hunt for a nice dress shoe.

Grenson or Trickers?


----------



## Gunnar_917

Sherhan said:


> Had a clarks, then some Quoddy Blutcher, now am in the hunt for a nice dress shoe.
> 
> Grenson or Trickers?


Trickers. They are kinda different budgets between the two though.

Paid also look at Churches, Loake and Crockett and Jones (the latter jumping up in price again but SOOOO worth it).


----------



## name is Robert Paulson

Anyone have a pair of these Ferragamos ( Lord 2 Velvet Slip-On Loafer, Blue Marine)? I really need a blue shoe for a few of my grey suits and also casual occasions.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^ depending on your sense of style and how you carry it off not sure how they'd look on suits. Nice colour tough


----------



## oynag

Agreed. A more traditional suede penny loafer might be easier to pull off.


----------



## Solomon_710

I prefer gucci casual shoes or loafers


----------



## s2kstephen

Can anyone recommend a boot the same style as my Allen Edmonds Yuma?


----------



## nevermind

This thread is making me embarrassed. As much as I appreciate the look of quality shoes I cannot find any that is even remotely as comfortable as a cheap pair of sport shoes. I love all things luxurious but that story ends when it comes to shoes - there is nothing like a pair of Nike sneakers, lol. I'm unwilling to compromise comfort :-/


----------



## Emospence

Sherhan said:


> Had a clarks, then some Quoddy Blutcher, now am in the hunt for a nice dress shoe.
> 
> Grenson or Trickers?


I think Meccariello makes the best ready-to-wear shoes, barring hand welts.

Enzo Bonafe and Vass the best value hand welts. You can try some Enzo shoes at Lusso tailor at Peace Center.


----------



## Semper Jeep

Sherhan said:


> Had a clarks, then some Quoddy Blutcher, now am in the hunt for a nice dress shoe.
> 
> Grenson or Trickers?


Of those choices, I'd suggest Trickers. All of their lines are very well made and offer a pretty good value. The only downside with them is that I've found their sizing to be all over the place because they have so many different lasts that they use so I'd definitely recommend buying them in person so you can try them on, if that's an option there in Singapore. Grenson has some very well made shoes and some pretty poorly made shoes as well so you have to be careful with what line you are buying from them.



Emospence said:


> I think Meccariello makes the best ready-to-wear shoes, barring hand welts.
> 
> Enzo Bonafe and Vass the best value hand welts. You can try some Enzo shoes at Lusso tailor at Peace Center.


I'll second the Vass suggestion (I have no first hand experience with Enzo Bonafe but have heard good things) as well for ready to wear hand-welted. For years, it was basically Alden or nothing for me in terms of dress shoes and boots but then I finally decided to try a pair of Vass last year and fell in love and have acquired three or four pair since then. They are very comfortable right off the bat and I think the quality control and hand finishing are top notch.



s2kstephen said:


> Can anyone recommend a boot the same style as my Allen Edmonds Yuma?


Rancourt offers boots with the similar moccasin style construction as the AE Yuma boot. They go by a few different names on the Rancourt site (Baxter, Clymer, 1967...) depending on what type of leather or sole you are going with. One of the nice things about Rancourt is that they also offer a fully customized option, allowing you to choice from suede, calf, shell cordovan, and then whatever type of sole and lining and all the other details. I've bought quite a few casual boots and shoes from Rancourt and have found their customer service to be very good.

Black shell cordovan Alden saddle shoes for me today:


----------



## Gunnar_917

New Wildsmith Shoes:









Never bought the brand before but they are good! I rate them better quality than my Jefferey West; probably on par with Church's


----------



## urbino

I've become an Alden man, personally. I bought a pair of Indy boots a while back, and just fell in love. I now have a mini collection and wear a pair almost every day.

Love the quality. Love the fit, even though I'm right between sizes. Love the brand history. Love that they're still made in Massachusetts. I even love cleaning and shining them. And I get a lot of compliments on them, which is always nice.

I've got a pair of the original Indy boots (I think that's the 405, but I can never keep the numbers straight, so don't quote me on that), a pair in light brown Chromexcel, and another pair in that leather but with white, rubber soles for the winter. Soon to land is a pair in genuine Horween cordovan. (Not the J. Crew version.) I'll be in heaven. Already have my deer bone ready to go!

Here they are in cordovan:


----------



## urbino

They arrived! That advertising pic didn't do them justice (nor would any I took, though I might try). They're much darker than that. Inky, almost. Really beautifully made.


----------



## louisuchiha

anyone into sneakers?


----------



## ruotherha

I like Timberlands!


----------



## mapotofu

urbino said:


> I've become an Alden man, personally. I bought a pair of Indy boots a while back, and just fell in love. I now have a mini collection and wear a pair almost every day.
> 
> Love the quality. Love the fit, even though I'm right between sizes. Love the brand history. Love that they're still made in Massachusetts. I even love cleaning and shining them. And I get a lot of compliments on them, which is always nice.
> 
> I've got a pair of the original Indy boots (I think that's the 405, but I can never keep the numbers straight, so don't quote me on that), a pair in light brown Chromexcel, and another pair in that leather but with white, rubber soles for the winter. Soon to land is a pair in genuine Horween cordovan. (Not the J. Crew version.) I'll be in heaven. Already have my deer bone ready to go!
> 
> Here they are in cordovan:
> 
> View attachment 10184250


Sir, you have good taste!

I have these same pair of Alden Indy shell cordovan boots in Color #8 along with the original Indy 405, Indy Horween chromexcel, and a pair of 405s in milk shake suede. (I posted a photo of my Indys earlier in this thread). I also have two pairs of Alden long wing brogues -- one in black shell and another in brown waxhide. I don't shop for shoes too often but these Aldens -- they last forever so I have ended up with quite a collection myself over the years.


----------



## Wrangler_Man

30+ pair. J&M, Allen Edmonds, etc.


----------



## urbino

mapotofu said:


> Sir, you have good taste!
> 
> I have these same pair of Alden Indy shell cordovan boots in Color #8 along with the original Indy 405, Indy Horween chromexcel, and a pair of 405s in milk shake suede. (I posted a photo of my Indys earlier in this thread). I also have two pairs of Alden long wing brogues -- one in black shell and another in brown waxhide. I don't shop for shoes too often but these Aldens -- they last forever so I have ended up with quite a collection myself over the years.


Nice! I guess what they say is true: buy a well-made, resolable pair, and your shoes really will last your lifetime and beyond.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

Some of my John Lobbs:



City II, 7000 last, Black Calf
Chapel, 8000 last, Brown Museum Calf
Vintage 2004, 8000 last, Black Calf

I have a bunch from Carmina (great bang for the buck), some G&G, a pair of Red Wings 1907 and a few sneakers (Nike, etc)


----------



## Macal

Just found this thread! Just got into watches but love my boots & bourbon! 
I started out with a few pairs of Wolverine 1000 mile, then I got hooked on Oakstreet Bootmakers and progressed to Nick's Boots. I also have a Pair of Alden Indy's and a couple pair of Viberg Boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Photog

Shoes- John Varvatos, Blokes, Sebago, Born, Florsheim and a bunch of others


Boots- Lucchese, Tony Lama and Ariat.


----------



## M.Photog

o|


----------



## M.Photog

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Some of my John Lobbs:
> 
> 
> 
> City II, 7000 last, Black Calf
> Chapel, 8000 last, Brown Museum Calf
> Vintage 2004, 8000 last, Black Calf
> 
> I have a bunch from Carmina (great bang for the buck), some G&G, a pair of Red Wings 1907 and a few sneakers (Nike, etc)


Lts see if I can get this in the right spot this time,

Very nice, I have recently started trying to learn about higher end shoes. Thanks for the tip about Carmina, I had a look at their website. Do you have an opinion on How John Lobb compares to George Cleverly?


----------



## Nom de Forum

I don't really have a favorite brand for all types of shoes, but for three decades my favorite shoes to wear are one of my two pairs of Mephisto Match.


----------



## e9stibi

I wear Lloyd shoes for 30 years. Great for wider feet, they fir the size perfectly ( I.e. They do not mess with them) and good value. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crappbag

I've tried a fair few dress shoes / boot brands over the years including the following: Feel free to ask me anything.

Allen Edmonds
Meermin (basic and linea maestro)
Ed et al
Christian Kimber
Alfred Sargent (exclusive line)
Cheaney (Imperial line)
Carmina
RM Williams

Some general thoughts - there is an inflexion point around the $400-500 dollar mark where quality increases diminish somewhat relative to price. For example Basic collection Meermins ~$200 shoe vs Carminas ~$400 shoe are quite markedly different in terms of construction, leather quality, details whereas, in my view, $400 carminas compared to say $800 alfred sargents are not hugely different. I can't really speak to top end shoe makers like EG, Lobb etc.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Gunnar_917 said:


> New Wildsmith Shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never bought the brand before but they are good! I rate them better quality than my Jefferey West; probably on par with Church's


New Pic


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest addition, pair of Allen Edmonds:


----------



## dingdong

R.M Williams, to non australians, a wholecut chelsea boot. I own two pairs, chestnut and black. Getting a little expensive these days, but ladt and last, do you need anything else?! 

Seriously if you got a pair in each colour at 18 years old and looked after them youd be still wearing them at 30. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dingdong

dingdong said:


> R.M Williams, to non australians, a wholecut chelsea boot. I own two pairs, chestnut and black. Getting a little expensive these days, but ladt and last, do you need anything else?!
> 
> Seriously if you got a pair in each colour at 18 years old and looked after them youd be still wearing them at 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macal

I picked up a pair of RM Williams Chelsea's a few months back on Mr Porter. My wife has had her pair for nearly 17 years and they're in great shape! A great boot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham

M.Photog said:


> Lts see if I can get this in the right spot this time,
> 
> Very nice, I have recently started trying to learn about higher end shoes. Thanks for the tip about Carmina, I had a look at their website. Do you have an opinion on How John Lobb compares to George Cleverly?


I like GC, but I prefer the leather and last shapes with John Lobb's 7000 and 8000 last. Other brands worth checking out include Edward Green for more "classic" shoes, or my new favorites, St. Crispin's and Gaziano & Girling. G&G both worked for the best prior to starting their own company, which has both classic and modern last and designs. I normally stick with John Lobb because I like that there is a storefront in NYC for service issues and that I can see the new selection in hand. I often use this site:

https://us.skoaktiebolaget.se/


----------



## atothej81

Cole Haan Zero Grands are some of the most comfortable shoes I've ever worn. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV

Business:Favorites, John Lobb & Edward Green.
Relaxed: Favorites, Ferragamo & Tods.


----------



## RogerP

My Faves, in no particular order:

St. Crispin's
Gaziano & Girling
Edward Green
Anthony Cleverley
Vass
Bonafe
Carmina


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> My Faves, in no particular order:
> 
> St. Crispin's
> Gaziano & Girling
> Edward Green
> Anthony Cleverley
> Vass
> Bonafe
> Carmina


JL's don't make that list? Everyone else is there


----------



## dmash

Formal- Crockett & Jones
Boots- Crockett & Jones
Sneakers- Common Projects
Sandals- Rainbow

All I wear


----------



## RogerP

I like JL well enough, just haven't managed to pick up a pair yet.


----------



## scarabei

AAMC said:


> Crockett & Jones


After 4 years of high end shoe exploration I finally standardized on Crockett & Jones. Their lasts are super comfortable and I have styles for every occasion.

All around, all season, all occasions boot -> C&J Chelsea 5 Boot 
Winter months and rock concerts -> C&J Radnor Lace-up Boot with Commando Sole
Summer months with jeans and v-neck -> C&J Sydney Penny Loafer
When I need brown, I have another pair of Chelsea 5 in brown and Brecon Boot


----------



## scarabei

Macal said:


> I picked up a pair of RM Williams Chelsea's a few months back on Mr Porter. My wife has had her pair for nearly 17 years and they're in great shape! A great boot!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went through a pair of RM Williams. I liked them, but they somehow lacked refinement and versatility. You couldn't really dress them up in a metrosexually tasteful way. Try C&J Chelsea 5 to compare. It's worth the extra $$$.


----------



## RogerP

As boot season is winding down, a retrospective of sorts:

Vass:


----------



## RogerP

Edward Green:










Vass:










G&G:










Edward Green:










Carmina:










St. Crispin's:


----------



## georgegervin44

To Boot New York is my go to dress shoe(s) and I'm a Nike guy on the weekends (OG Jordans are my weakness).


----------



## dingdong

scarabei said:


> I went through a pair of RM Williams. I liked them, but they somehow lacked refinement and versatility. You couldn't really dress them up in a metrosexually tasteful way. Try C&J Chelsea 5 to compare. It's worth the extra $$$.


Lol no they dont really dress up metrosexually i suppose! They are the kind of boit any man can put on and not feel self conscious though. I would say they are very versatile but if you want something that screams out to people or looks really fancy its not your boot. You can however wear it to any socio ecenomic setting (low or high) and not look out of place. Australia often gives pairs to visiting heads of other nations as a gift.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fumiyasu

I have only very recently found out I live very close to most of the high end shoe makers in Northampton... When to Crockett & Jones, Church, Ed Green and so on a few weeks back and couldn't believe how I could have bought these shoes at factory for similar price I would have paid for a designer brand in a normal shop.

The experience was quite good as well, I was expecting basically a factory shop with loads of foreign tourists but for some of them, it really was walking through the factory floor into a back room with some shoes there. It was nice seeing all the guys in there working on the leather etc.

Picked up a pair of Crockett & Jones as a result. Very happy, looks like I will be back there for boots soon too..


----------



## CADirk

For me the best shoe over the years was (and still is) the Ecco Track shoe, black round nosed and it lasts about 2 years before the sole is worn trough.

And the picture gives an idea about what it's like (i've had 2 more pairs, but those ended up in the bin).


----------



## blaked

I was always a Cole Haan guy but since the company got sold I haven't found a new brand. Still wearing through what I had bought since 2012.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

fumiyasu said:


> The experience was quite good as well, I was expecting basically a factory shop with loads of foreign tourists but for some of them, it really was walking through the factory floor into a back room with some shoes there. It was nice seeing all the guys in there working on the leather etc.


That's how it used to be going to the Rainbow factory store here in OC, now it's basically just a retail store and all the manufacturing is done overseas. The guys working the sales counter were the same guys who worked in the back room making the product, on their smoke break. The first pair of Rainbows I bought was in 2003, factory seconds - i bought them from the guy who made them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cubex

Cole Haan works for me. The pair that I am wearing to work these days is Made in India and for the price I paid at Nordstrom Rack it's worth every penny.


----------



## doorhinge

Female here. As much as I love my heels and boots, I have a bit of a soft spot for mens lace ups! Anyways, I recently bought a pair of whole cuts from Berluti- anyone a fan of their shoes here?


----------



## rfortson

Not sure these measure up to what most of you wear, but I've recently fallen back in love with Clark's Desert Boots (Clark's Original with crepe soles).

I've been wearing a pair of Clark's Bushacre 2 beeswax for a couple of years, but missed the crepe sole of the original. Then one day I was cruising through the Clark's outlet near me and found the original Desert Boots in beeswax in a "2 for $30" sale. I snatched them up and immediately was taken back to my youth by the wonderful crepe soles. The Bushacre will be going soon as these just took over.

Then the other day I got an email offer for some shoes and found the original original suede, plus black Desert Boots. So now I'm covered for all colors/watches short of formal dress. 

An aside, I wondered why the pair from the outlet store had a heel that was about half the height that I saw on my others and then I had my "duh" moment. I'm sure that's why they were at the outlet to begin with. Not that it really matters. Compared to my others, they wear just the same.









Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reza

Wallabees.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06

I'm a big Tod's fan. Have several pairs and they are about the most comfortable shoe I've ever worn.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knisse

I own some winter chukkas (Opening ceremony) and some dress shoes: Allen Edmonds Park Avenue, Loake 1880 Aldwych. I also have a pair of black captoe Carmina Dress shoes that i am trying to flip because i need cash.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Church's Houston chelseas. I got really lucky with these; got 30% off which was a pricing error on the site (they were on sale when they shouldn't have been).


----------



## Tricky73

Adidas original trainers 
Navy or suede desert boots 
Boat shoes in the summer


----------



## hobefabu

My favs are Donald J Pliner, Cole Haan, Johnston&Murphy and Kenneth Cole about in that order.


----------



## nikbrown

Pretty big fan of my England made oxbood doc's for fall and winter. Summer is Olukai flip flops or vans... I live a pretty casual life.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackranger3d

Cole Haan all the way.


----------



## City74

Well it's summer now so I'm either in some Olukai or Reef flip flops. In the winter I have some North Face shoes, a pair of awesome Ahnu hiking shoes or if its snowy I have some Solomon boots. My church shoes are a pair of Johnston Murphy with Vibram soles or a pair of Farragamo driving loafers when more casual


----------



## WatchProblem

Dress shoes with a suit....Allen Edmonds only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camdamonium

Business Formal: Cole Haan Theodore Grand Wingtip Oxford
Business Casual: Caiman Alligator Boots (I forgot the brand)
Informal: Sperrys
Casual: Nike Airmax 2014


----------



## DiscoZ

Too many, lots of Ferragamo, Prada and Boss with the occasional Cole Haan thrown in for comfort (dress shoes that is). 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest addition (Barker boots)


----------



## elvincible

I rotate between a few pairs of Allen Edmonds for work. Out of the office, Nike Flyknit Racer is my go-to sneaks!


----------



## BSOJ

Dress: Paul Smith and Barker
Sneakers: Pantofola d'oro. Best sneakers I think


----------



## Nova Express

I have way too many pairs yet still feel like I need to step up my shoe game.

For work it's usually brown Allen Edmonds wing tips or black Johnston and Murphy tassle loafers. Casual Fridays and date night i like driving shoes. My favorites are a pair of brown Cole Haans that are almost at the end of the line. They're going to need to be repaired or replaced soon. 

I have tons(redundant) of casual walking type shoes. Vans, Nike, Polo, etc and A couple pairs of Nike cross trainers. I wear Dingo harness boots to ride. 

Any thoughts on flip-flops?


----------



## liwang22

I like Alden for work shoes. Desert boots by JCrew (slimmer than Clarks) and classic sneakers. Air Max. Stan Smith. Air Force 1s.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al Faromeo

(Smart) casual and for driving: Todds loafers and Ferragamo and Versace loafers when the mood strikes.
Business casual: Crocket & Jones and Grenson
Formal: Grenson and Ferragamo.

And also some la sportiva climbing and hiking shoes, and sneakers of course


----------



## Dante231

Allen Edmonds for work. Taken care of, they will last for years!









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbizzle

Jack Purcells


----------



## mgraham

I wear Allen Edmonds quite frequently, but I've really taken a liking to the Cole Haan "grand" series of shoes. For those who don't know, they're basically wingtips with running shoe bottoms on them. My Edmonds are definitely nicer overall shoes, but the feel of the Haans is unbeatable especially given that I walk a fair amount during my commute. Anybody know of any other somewhat dressy but ultra comfortable shoes?

I have a pair of Red Wing Beckman boots that I wear when it's a bit cooler out and some white Vans suede shoes that I wear with jeans.


----------



## Neognosis

Red wing Beckman's today.

I have some allen Edmonds, but I really prefer Alden for day to day. I only have one pair, but more are in the future.


----------



## Abhij

I like boots and i love to wear them. But for formals- black and brown shoes are perfect.


----------



## WatchLearnCollect

I recently bought a pair of Allen Edmonds Overlord dress/causal shoes for a great price. Amazing shoes and company. American made and one of the last great shoe makers. I eventually want a pair of Shell Cordovan leather shoes from Aldens, the premier maker of shell cordovan shoes in the United States.


----------



## noleblooded

Allen Edmonds for me. I purchased my first pair a few years ago during my last year of law school and now have a collection of seven pairs. I think AE offers unbeatable quality at their price point. I have them on my feet for 14 or 15 hours a day some days, and there is never any comfortability issues. AE offers a diverse selection with a ton of different styles.


----------



## RogerP

noleblooded said:


> Allen Edmonds for me. I purchased my first pair a few years ago during my last year of law school and now have a collection of seven pairs. *I think AE offers unbeatable quality at their price point.* I have them on my feet for 14 or 15 hours a day some days, and there is never any comfortability issues. AE offers a diverse selection with a ton of different styles.


Oddly enough, I also purchased my first pair of AE in my last year of law school in preparation for articles. That was 25 years ago, and I can tell you that AE of today is not what it was back then in terms of its place in the overall shoe market.

Actually, AE of today is quite notorious for their poor quality control. Fortunately, they are also famous for their excellent customer service in addressing these issues. I still have a couple pairs of AE that I enjoy wearing (cordovan Townleys and CXL Bayfields) but with the options available today I rarely find that they pop up onto my purchase radar. At an AE price point, Carlos Santos offers better QC and better overall style as well.


----------



## RogerP

WatchLearnCollect said:


> I recently bought a pair of Allen Edmonds Overlord dress/causal shoes for a great price. Amazing shoes and company. American made and one of the last great shoe makers. I eventually want a pair of Shell Cordovan leather shoes from Aldens, the premier maker of shell cordovan shoes in the United States.


I take it you mean one of the last great shoe makers in America? Because that statement certainly couldn't hold true in the global market. As for American made, you should know that a significant percentage of AE production takes place in the Dominican Republic. I believe all of their shell shoes and boots are 100% US made, but that is absolutely not the case for their entire product range.


----------



## Neognosis

RogerP said:


> I take it you mean one of the last great shoe makers in America? Because that statement certainly couldn't hold true in the global market. As for American made, you should know that a significant percentage of AE production takes place in the Dominican Republic. I believe all of their shell shoes and boots are 100% US made, but that is absolutely not the case for their entire product range.


Most of their shoes are still made in the USA.


----------



## RogerP

Neognosis said:


> Most of their shoes are still made in the USA.


Sure. But unless you're buying shell how can you be sure that your shoes are "American Made".

It makes no difference to me. I'm not American and it's not a selling point for me. As long as the quality is there (and unfortunately, that's variable) I couldn't give two figs whether the shoes were made in American or partially made in the DR. I buy shoes from makers from all over the world. But for those who claim that this is a primary purchase criterion, it seems odd to ignore this reality.


----------



## Neognosis

RogerP said:


> Sure. But unless you're buying shell how can you be sure that your shoes are "American Made".
> 
> It makes no difference to me. I'm not American and it's not a selling point for me. As long as the quality is there (and unfortunately, that's variable) I couldn't give two figs whether the shoes were made in American or partially made in the DR. I buy shoes from makers from all over the world. But for those who claim that this is a primary purchase criterion, it seems odd to ignore this reality.


A simple thumbing through this years catalog reveals that most of Allen Edmond shoes are made in the USA. Being shell doesn't mean they can't be made outside the USA.

If it it makes no difference to you where your shoes are made, that's fine. But I don't think you should make incorrect assertions that may hurt a businesses reputation without doing due diligence.


----------



## RogerP

Neognosis said:


> A simple thumbing through this years catalog reveals that most of Allen Edmond shoes are made in the USA. Being shell doesn't mean they can't be made outside the USA.
> 
> If it it makes no difference to you where your shoes are made, that's fine. But I don't think you should make incorrect assertions that may hurt a businesses reputation without doing due diligence.


I don't thumb through the AE catalog. Do they identify which models are stitched in the DR? If so, good for them for the transparency.

Not once did I say that ONLY the shell shoes were made in the USA. I said I was pretty sure that all of the shell shoes were made in the USA. You get that there's a difference, right? If you buy shell, you know for sure they are US made. Not the same as saying all shoes not made of shell are made elsewhere.




RogerP said:


> I believe all of their shell shoes and boots are 100% US made, but that is absolutely not the case for their entire product range.


So, what incorrect assertion did I make, exactly?


----------



## Neognosis

You said a significant portion of AW production takes place in the Dominican Republic. And that's is not true. 

Anyone who looks at the AE website sees that the majority of their shoes are made in the US still. it says so in the description for each shoe.


----------



## RogerP

Neognosis said:


> You said a significant portion of AW production takes place in the Dominican Republic. And that's is not true.
> 
> Anyone who looks at the AE website sees that the majority of their shoes are made in the US still. it says so in the description for each shoe.


Well if that's not true then tell me what portion of AE production takes place in the DR. You don't know, do you? The brochure doesn't tell you that, does it?

You'd have to know that number before you can claim that my statement is "not true". You don't. But hey - believe whatever you need to in order to feel good about yourself.


----------



## RogerP

Since you like to claim that others should do their due diligence, but you don't like to yourself, here's the answer: 10% of shoes are made in the DR.

The source?

AE: MADE IN AMERICA: ALLEN EDMONDS | Allen Edmonds

Now tell me which corporation could claim with a straight face that 10% of their production is "insignificant"? :roll:


----------



## Neognosis

Thanks for clearing that's up for us. 

90% of AE shoe production is in the United States. 

I appreciate you looking that up for us.


----------



## Toothbras

I like these but they don't make them anymore


----------



## RogerP

Neognosis said:


> Thanks for clearing that's up for us.
> 
> 90% of AE shoe production is in the United States.
> 
> I appreciate you looking that up for us.


Not quite. One in 10 shoes are made completely in the DR, but of the remaining 9 in 10, some are still partially made in the DR - the uppers being clicked and stitched there then sent to the US to be completed. According to this discussion in which the CEO of AE participated:

https://www.styleforum.net/threads/...uppers-made-in-the-dominican-republic.228354/


----------



## rkot07

Alden Boots









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin G

Vans slip-ons and Clarks Originals like Wallabees, Desert Trek ect ect


----------



## Neognosis

White's semidress boots.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Neognosis said:


> White's semidress boots.
> 
> View attachment 12547671
> View attachment 12547677


They're nice but they really need some leather conditioner/moisturiser (well a lot) and some shoe trees


----------



## Gunnar_917

My new Jordan's


----------



## took

Old school Cabby Vans









Success is no accident. ...


----------



## Neognosis

Gunnar_917 said:


> They're nice but they really need some leather conditioner/moisturiser (well a lot) and some shoe trees


What makes you say that?


----------



## Neognosis

They are treed when not worn, and that is White's Bison leather, which has a wrinkled pattern embossed into it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I can see the natural wrinkles in the leather which is fine however they look very, very dry where the creases are on the forefront of the shoe


----------



## Neognosis

I assure they are not dry in the least and they do not need any leather conditioner/moisturizer at all.

The wrinkles are also not natural, they are put on during processing of the hide.


----------



## madlou

I usually find myself rocking classic sperrys.


----------



## RogerP

Boot season is back.

Vass:










Vass:










Chelseas by Gaziano & Girling



















Buday:


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ they are some shoes!


----------



## Gunnar_917

These boots are newly added


----------



## seekingguidance

I'd love to own a pair of Jimmy Choo's.


----------



## hobefabu

My favorite shoe brands are Donald J Pliner, Cole Haan, Kenneth Cole and Johnston & Murphy. I find myself liking the older styles mainly of Donald J Pliner and Cole Haan but the older and current styles of Kenneth Cole and Johnston & Murphy.


----------



## rtsaintly

Work: Grenson brogues (office), Thorogood (site work)
Home: Red wing boots, Clarks Originals, Adidas Originals

Next up:






Huckberry Astorflex Tan


----------



## mkim520

APC Chelsea boots, Common project chukkas


----------



## hobefabu

I don't remember if I answered this thread before but my favorite brands are Johnston & Murphy, Cole Haan, Kenneth Cole and Donald J Pliner the older styles.


----------



## dangdep

I have been wearing Wolf & Shepherd’s almost exclusively for a year or so. Have different models. Awesome construction and most comfortable shoes I have had.


----------



## LARufCTR

Honestly...I have brands I like, but these days it comes down to what fits and feels good. I recently wanted a pair of sneakers and ended up spending +$300 on pair of Magnanni....I was thinking..."these are sneakers!"....but they were so comfortable and had leather inner that felt awesome...so yes, I could have been very stylish with a pair of Puma or even maybe gone bigger w/Frye's....but boom 300 large and I'm sporting some very comfy kicks. 

Otherwise, 
AE
CH
Frye
DP


----------



## troutbumblake

Dress/work: Allen Edmonds, Johnson & Murphy Melton Cap Toe 
Boots: Wolverine 1000 miles 
Casual shoes: Vans Sk8, converse, new balance, nike retro


----------



## DANinCLE

My work is pretty casual so I have been wearing Toms a lot. I have to say I like not wearing socks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

New pair from Carlos Santos - grain upper with a suede shaft over Dainite soles. Very comfortable out of the box and so far handling all the snow just fine.


----------



## Gunnar_917

^^^ they look awesome!


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^^ they look awesome!


Thanks! My third pair from this brand and I have been very impressed. A pair of double monks in patina grain:


----------



## WatchBill

Anything that says "made in Italy" on the bottom will be beautiful and good.


----------



## katiedaddy

Not stuck with a particular brand but usually go for AE or Ferragamo. Just bought this pair of AE from Nordstrom rack at a bargain.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worksjo

I'm mostly an AE guy. Just got these blue monk straps to add a little funkiness to the rotation. 
Yesterday I organized my shoes in the closet and called my wife in and said "check out how good this looks" she took one look and said "Are you F'ing kidding me?" Then turned and walked out of the room.

Oops, guess she hadn't realized how many pairs I had. Lol. I don't think it's so many.

[iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12922005&stc=1&d=1519420014"]







[/iurl]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debussychopin

I used to be a big shoe guy. I had dozens of pairs: Allen Edmonds, Vass, Edward Green, Lobb, Santoni, you name it. I had bought and sold for years. But then I had a philosophical perspective change on shoes and fashion (or just getting older and more tired) and sold all my pairs and just have a couple of $45 Clarks dress loafers I wear to work.

But I still look at and drool over these higher end shoes. I just dont care to buy them or wear them anymore.

However, I still am really into dress shoe upkeep. Polishing, conditioning. etc.
My Clarks are just a plain pair of loafers in black and in a plain tan but I really got them all polished up and patinated (the tan became a richer deeper brown).

Not sure how the pics really show the depth, but in person, people really do make comment on them. I mean, at work, some people have more expensive shoes than I have and that is fine and all, but my shoes look better due to the upkeep and polish.


----------



## debussychopin

Worksjo said:


> I'm mostly an AE guy. Just got these blue monk straps to add a little funkiness to the rotation.
> Yesterday I organized my shoes in the closet and called my wife in and said "check out how good this looks" she took one look and said "Are you F'ing kidding me?" Then turned and walked out of the room.
> 
> Oops, guess she hadn't realized how many pairs I had. Lol. I don't think it's so many.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12922005&stc=1&d=1519420014"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell your wife these are bad ass


----------



## Gunnar_917

debussychopin said:


> I used to be a big shoe guy. I had dozens of pairs: Allen Edmonds, Vass, Edward Green, Lobb, Santoni, you name it. I had bought and sold for years. But then I had a philosophical perspective change on shoes and fashion (or just getting older and more tired) and sold all my pairs and just have a couple of $45 Clarks dress loafers I wear to work.
> 
> But I still look at and drool over these higher end shoes. I just dont care to buy them or wear them anymore.
> 
> However, I still am really into dress shoe upkeep. Polishing, conditioning. etc.
> My Clarks are just a plain pair of loafers in black and in a plain tan but I really got them all polished up and patinated (the tan became a richer deeper brown).
> 
> Not sure how the pics really show the depth, but in person, people really do make comment on them. I mean, at work, some people have more expensive shoes than I have and that is fine and all, but my shoes look better due to the upkeep and polish.


thats very interest to hear. What was happening that made you go the other way so to speak?


----------



## RogerP

Just gave the Galways a quick shine.


----------



## debussychopin

Gunnar_917 said:


> thats very interest to hear. What was happening that made you go the other way so to speak?


Hi , well, there are several things. I had gone through some financial difficulty back then when I had been in between jobs for a bit. So to look at some of the items I had vested interest in, I looked at them differently. I still love accessories and fashion, but not something too pricey like $700-1000 shoes. AEs are finely priced however, but a lot of times they are not comfortable for me to walk in all day. So i forgoed the expensive shoes I had and sold them all. 
I used to really like high lux brand name jackets, jeans, suits and so forth as well. However I changed my mind on all of them.

I now believe, even a decent jacket you buy from Macys or a pair of levis jeans can do me a lot if I fit in them correctly and coordinate ( and just stay physically fit as well lol).

so for basics attire and shoes, i dont care for inexpensive (not cheap, mind you, i still look for quality, but not superlative quality of course unless it is a steal somewhere)
as I will wear them and choose correctly and wisely. i now wear just a clearance marked down ck blazer and docker slim fit khakis and i still look very good. i dont need a $2000 mto suit!!

but watches and my hats (fedoras) are another subject 
in a nutshell for these two accessories, i dont mind splurging on higher priced and higher quality as these two are 'stand - out' accessories when im in the public. you know what i mean?
shoes , jeans, shirts, suits even, where im from (orange county) no one really cares.
but people do notice my watches and hats. lol


----------



## Gunnar_917

Yeah fair enough. Was just curious to know why you moved away from them; thanks for sharing.

I have a LOT of shoes, mostly from Jeffrey West, Crockett & Jones, AE, Loake, Bally, Barker and a few other brands but I ALWAYS buy them on special. 

A brand that may be worth looking into (if you have't already) are Herring shoes. They sell a lot of other lines but also do their own shoes. I get them when they are on special and they are really well made shoes. I'd liken them to be close to AE and, depending on the shoes, are made in the UK or Spain (the Spanish shoes are really good quality too). At sale price I'd spend about AUD$200 shipped to Australia (roughly USD$150).


----------



## RogerP

debussychopin said:


> Hi , well, there are several things. I had gone through some financial difficulty back then when I had been in between jobs for a bit. So to look at some of the items I had vested interest in, I looked at them differently. I still love accessories and fashion, but not something too pricey like $700-1000 shoes. AEs are finely priced however, but a lot of times they are not comfortable for me to walk in all day. So i forgoed the expensive shoes I had and sold them all.
> I used to really like high lux brand name jackets, jeans, suits and so forth as well. However I changed my mind on all of them.
> 
> I now believe, even a decent jacket you buy from Macys or a pair of levis jeans can do me a lot if I fit in them correctly and coordinate ( and just stay physically fit as well lol).
> 
> so for basics attire and shoes, i dont care for inexpensive (not cheap, mind you, i still look for quality, but not superlative quality of course unless it is a steal somewhere)
> as I will wear them and choose correctly and wisely. i now wear just a clearance marked down ck blazer and docker slim fit khakis and i still look very good. i dont need a $2000 mto suit!!
> 
> but watches and my hats (fedoras) are another subject
> in a nutshell for these two accessories, i dont mind splurging on higher priced and higher quality as these two are 'stand - out' accessories when im in the public. you know what i mean?
> shoes , jeans, shirts, suits even, where im from (orange county) no one really cares.
> but people do notice my watches and hats. lol


I went the same way with watches that you went with shoes. I just have little interest anymore in higher end watches. I've owned several Blancpain, JLC, IWC, Rolex etc - but didn't enjoy them one bit more than the Seikos that now grace my watch box at a tiny fraction of the price.

So I get where you're coming from.

I am so NOT there with shoes, however.


----------



## RogerP

Boot season - the end is near - must cram in as much boot wear as I can. This pair by Laszlo Vass.


----------



## debussychopin

RogerP said:


> I went the same way with watches that you went with shoes. I just have little interest anymore in higher end watches. I've owned several Blancpain, JLC, IWC, Rolex etc - but didn't enjoy them one bit more than the Seikos that now grace my watch box at a tiny fraction of the price.
> 
> So I get where you're coming from.
> 
> I am so NOT there with shoes, however.


Hi Roger thanks ! However my definition of higher end watch equals your lower end ! Seiko is all you need I do definitely agree. 
Love that u last vass : )


----------



## RogerP

debussychopin said:


> Hi Roger thanks ! However my definition of higher end watch equals your lower end ! Seiko is all you need I do definitely agree.
> Love that u last vass : )


Cheers my man.


----------



## WatchBri

Lately, I have been having fun finding shoes at big discounts (70+ percent off).

A. Testoni:









Mezlan:


----------



## Hsvu

Damn I don't think I belong in this thread!
Living in Australia and all, my favourite pair of shoes ... is a pair of thongs (yes we call them thongs alright!).


----------



## safwan44

Meermin Mallorca makes great shoes at a good price point

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## a_carkhuff

Just had these come in the other day:

Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan Wingtip Boots


----------



## jfslater98

Any good dress shoes still made in USA? I had a couple pairs of Johnston and Murphys, they were super awesome, but I hear they've offshored production now.


----------



## a_carkhuff

jfslater98 said:


> Any good dress shoes still made in USA? I had a couple pairs of Johnston and Murphys, they were super awesome, but I hear they've offshored production now.


Alden and Allen Edmonds make some of the best offerings, IMO.

Both are pricier than J&M but are of better quality.


----------



## skriefal

You can also check out Oak Street and Rancourt. There's also Viberg if you're okay with buying from our neighbors to the north.

Oh - I also forgot to mention White's out of Spokane, WA. But they're boots-only IIRC.


----------



## grovester

jfslater98 said:


> Any good dress shoes still made in USA? I had a couple pairs of Johnston and Murphys, they were super awesome, but I hear they've offshored production now.


Absolutely Allen Edmonds and Alden. Learn about how goodyear welted shoes work. You'll be able to keep those shoes for 15 years easy. Never buy cemented/glued dress shoes again. At least that's my way of thinking.


----------



## jfslater98

Thanks for the tips folks! My cheapo shoes are starting to wear so definitely in the market.


----------



## Rivarama

jfslater98 said:


> Any good dress shoes still made in USA? I had a couple pairs of Johnston and Murphys, they were super awesome, but I hear they've offshored production now.


One of the best makes in the USA is E. Vogel. They make a custom last of your foot and use hand welting so they are extremely comfortable.

https://vogelboots.com/


----------



## huntflyer

Most days, Sperry Gold Cups, Cole Haans, or Allen Edmonds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BudLynn

grovester said:


> Absolutely Allen Edmonds and Alden. Learn about how goodyear welted shoes work. You'll be able to keep those shoes for 15 years easy. Never buy cemented/glued dress shoes again. At least that's my way of thinking.


I have had no luck with Allen Edmonds. Of the 4 pair that I have tried all have been returned (except for one because I waited too long) I really WANT to like their shoes, but the fit just isn't there for me.


----------



## huntflyer

BudLynn said:


> I have had no luck with Allen Edmonds. Of the 4 pair that I have tried all have been returned (except for one because I waited too long) I really WANT to like their shoes, but the fit just isn't there for me.


I hear ya on AE fit. Their high end wingtips and brogues are tough tough tough to break in. There will be some short term discomfort, which is rare, and thus largely unacceptable these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul_

My boot collection is down to almost nothing, so I am looking forward to receiving these Alden make-ups in a few months:


----------



## Paul_

Double post...


----------



## whosam

Business formal for sure Allen Edmonds


----------



## CSG

BudLynn said:


> I have had no luck with Allen Edmonds. Of the 4 pair that I have tried all have been returned (except for one because I waited too long) I really WANT to like their shoes, but the fit just isn't there for me.


I have one pair of their penny loafers that I rarely wear because AE doesn't seem to know how to fit shoes for a lot of people that have non-standard foot sizing. I'd tried a few other pairs over the past couple years after discussing this with AE's call center people. All were returned for fit or quality issues. Alden may be the last remaining American shoe manufacturer that makes a decent product.


----------



## CSG

Stupid software... (double post)


----------



## raf1919

Love AE, was hesitant to spend the money on something that goes on my feet but year later have 5 pairs.


----------



## jodo

I have 7 pairs of the casual boots wear them every day if I can! Such an awesome product!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

Fine tastes here. I’m more of a flip flops during the summer guy, and comfortable athletic shoes any time I’m not in flip flops.


----------



## LarryLasVegas

For casual shoes/sneakers I almost exclusively wear Adidas Ultraboost or Yeezy Boost 350 V2, as both are unbelievably comfortable. For dress shoes/drivers I wear Florsheim or Gucci.


----------



## Rescue

Dress is Allen Edmonds, then flip flops as much as possible, usually Olukai and if flops are out, then Sperry's. FL living.


----------



## BreguetBrat

*Alden Cordavan Leather Shoes*

Recently purchased my first pair of ALDEN SHOES and are they a lovely pair I must admit. Anyone else here with ALDEN Shoes..?


----------



## BreguetBrat

a_carkhuff said:


> Just had these come in the other day:
> 
> Alden Ravello Shell Cordovan Wingtip Boots
> View attachment 13137947


These are awesome as I just recently bought my first pair of ALDEAN CORDOVAN SHOES and love them..


----------



## dannyking

RogerP said:


> Thanks! My third pair from this brand and I have been very impressed. A pair of double monks in patina grain:


Those are really nice monkstraps. What brand are those?


----------



## Ben B

Check out Grant Stone shoes and boots. I’ve got four pair and if you’re ever over on Style Forum, there’s a pretty active thread there. Quality (IMHO) is better than AE and up there with Alden.


----------



## Ben B

Sorry - double post


----------



## City74

Ben B said:


> Check out Grant Stone shoes and boots. I've got four pair and if you're ever over on Style Forum, there's a pretty active thread there. Quality (IMHO) is better than AE and up there with Alden.


But they are made in China


----------



## yankeexpress

City74 said:


> But they are made in China


So?

Omega watches are too, except for the movements.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Ben B said:


> Check out Grant Stone shoes and boots. I've got four pair and if you're ever over on Style Forum, there's a pretty active thread there. Quality (IMHO) is better than AE and up there with Alden.


I had to look these up and there's a great write up on Heddels. They are the real deal.

That being said would I buy them? No. They just don't do anything for me aesthetically; then again neither do Alden's which is why I don't own a pair. I'd rather spend that money on something english made.


----------



## IH Biker

I have a few pairs of Allen Edmonds, love the classic design and finish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben B

City74 said:


> But they are made in China


I go by quality, not where they are made. I would have never though all leather shoes would be as comfortable as these are and if you like the aesthetics (the boots are great), they are great value as well.


----------



## RogerP

dannyking said:


> Those are really nice monkstraps. What brand are those?


Cheers. These are Carlos Santos.

https://www.skoaktiebolaget.com/collections/carlos-santos


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> I had to look these up and there's a great write up on Heddels. They are the real deal.
> 
> That being said would I buy them? No. They just don't do anything for me aesthetically; then again neither do Alden's which is why I don't own a pair. I'd rather spend that money on something english made.


That's my take as well. I know nothing about the quality, but the aesthetics don't appeal - too broad and clunky to my eye. And it's not just English shoes that offer a more appealing aesthetic - Spain, Hungary, Italy - it's quite a long list, actually.


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> That's my take as well. I know nothing about the quality, but the aesthetics don't appeal - too broad and clunky to my eye. And it's not just English shoes that offer a more appealing aesthetic - Spain, Hungary, Italy - it's quite a long list, actually.


Italian shoes are probably the best overal aesthetic but I just don't rate the build quality of them. The tops are fine it's the quality of the soles. Ultimate for me would be Italian design and uppers for the leather but get the British to make them and put the soles


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> That's my take as well. I know nothing about the quality, but the aesthetics don't appeal - too broad and clunky to my eye. And it's not just English shoes that offer a more appealing aesthetic - Spain, Hungary, Italy - it's quite a long list, actually.


Italian shoes are probably the best overal aesthetic but I just don't rate the build quality of them. The tops are fine it's the quality of the soles. Ultimate for me would be Italian design and uppers for the leather but get the British to make them and put the soles


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> Italian shoes are probably the best overal aesthetic but I just don't rate the build quality of them. The tops are fine it's the quality of the soles. Ultimate for me would be Italian design and uppers for the leather but get the British to make them and put the soles


Italian shoes not high quality? Any experience with the hand welted offerings from Bonafe and Meccariello? Damn near as good as it gets in ready to wear.














































Meccariello easily equals and in some respects surpasses the best of Britain, such as Edward Green and Gaziano and Girling. Bonafe gives the mid tier English brands like Crockett and Jones and Alfred Sargent a fight they won't forget. And both of those Italian brands offer hand welted soles, versus the Goodyear welting of their price-competitive British counterparts. Really worth a look my man.


----------



## Rivarama

Gunnar_917 said:


> Italian shoes are probably the best overal aesthetic but I just don't rate the build quality of them. The tops are fine it's the quality of the soles. Ultimate for me would be Italian design and uppers for the leather but get the British to make them and put the soles


I would disagree. The best construction is a hand welt and there is only one maker in England that I am aware of that still hand welts their shoes and that's John Lobb (Jermyn Street); this isn't the Hermes John Lobb you can buy in stores. They are bespoke only and thousands of dollars.

Shoe makers above a certain level all buy from the same handful of tanneries. The material itself isn't really that expensive, especially when we are talking calfskin. What is expensive is the finishing and the construction because that is where all the labor is in an off the shelf shoe.

Handwelting is craft that dates back 500 years. The Goodyear welt came about in the 30s and was designed to be used for mass production and to circumvent the required skill needed to hand welt shoes. A GW shoe is held together with glue. Before technology advanced most cheap shoes would have had a GY welt. With a hand-welted shoe the insole is stitched to the upper and the outsole. With a goodyear welted shoe the insole is not stitched to the upper.

In places like Italy, Hungary, Austria, and Romania, labor is cheaper than in the UK and you can find off the rack hand-welted shoes at various prices depending on the finishing. You can definitely find shoes as well finished (and better constructed) than Edward Green or Alfred Sargent in Italy in particular.

The benefits of hand welting are improved durability and flexibility (comfort). The sole on a hand-welted shoe will last just a long as similarly thick sole on a GY welted shoe but you are relying on glue vs stitching.

Anyway, back to Italy. Cheaper Italian shoes typically use a Blake stitch which doesn't have a welt at all. The outsole is sewn to the insole but there is no welt for the outsole to be attached to so when the sole is done, so is the shoe. The benefits of the Blake stitch are a more flexible lighter shoe, that can lend itself to a sleeker design. If you buy a cheap shoe, say $300 or less, I think the Blake stitch is preferable (style being equal) in a dress or casual shoe. Resoling a GY sole is probably going to cost you $100...might as well just buy a new pair.

The place where a GY welt makes the most sense to me is in a work boot.


----------



## justbecauseIcan

I rotate a few RM Williams for daily wear, goes with jeans and shirt or with a suit (in Australia anyway). I saw them a lot in meetings especially with property development clients and eventually bought into the 'trend'. Pretty solid construction that goes well on most terrain without having to worry. Frequently polished and conditioned with saddle dressing, they are holding up well. I'll have them resoled when the time comes.


----------



## alberto.b

I’m usually buying Italian handmade ones. Being an Italian working on job rotations around Europe I got velasca.com which is delivering to me fine handmade shoes! Is highly recommended guys 🙂


----------



## alberto.b

Here we go https://eu.velasca.com/?redirect=true


----------



## dannyking

alberto.b said:


> I'm usually buying Italian handmade ones. Being an Italian working on job rotations around Europe I got velasca.com which is delivering to me fine handmade shoes! Is highly recommended guys ?


Sounds interesting. What is the average price range for the handmade ones and are they custom fit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Rivarama said:


> I would disagree. The best construction is a hand welt and there is only one maker in England that I am aware of that still hand welts their shoes and that's John Lobb (Jermyn Street); this isn't the Hermes John Lobb you can buy in stores. They are bespoke only and thousands of dollars.
> 
> Shoe makers above a certain level all buy from the same handful of tanneries. The material itself isn't really that expensive, especially when we are talking calfskin. What is expensive is the finishing and the construction because that is where all the labor is in an off the shelf shoe.
> 
> Handwelting is craft that dates back 500 years. The Goodyear welt came about in the 30s and was designed to be used for mass production and to circumvent the required skill needed to hand welt shoes. A GW shoe is held together with glue. Before technology advanced most cheap shoes would have had a GY welt. With a hand-welted shoe the insole is stitched to the upper and the outsole. With a goodyear welted shoe the insole is not stitched to the upper.
> 
> In places like Italy, Hungary, Austria, and Romania, labor is cheaper than in the UK and you can find off the rack hand-welted shoes at various prices depending on the finishing. You can definitely find shoes as well finished (and better constructed) than Edward Green or Alfred Sargent in Italy in particular.
> 
> The benefits of hand welting are improved durability and flexibility (comfort). The sole on a hand-welted shoe will last just a long as similarly thick sole on a GY welted shoe but you are relying on glue vs stitching.
> 
> Anyway, back to Italy. Cheaper Italian shoes typically use a Blake stitch which doesn't have a welt at all. The outsole is sewn to the insole but there is no welt for the outsole to be attached to so when the sole is done, so is the shoe. The benefits of the Blake stitch are a more flexible lighter shoe, that can lend itself to a sleeker design. If you buy a cheap shoe, say $300 or less, I think the Blake stitch is preferable (style being equal) in a dress or casual shoe. Resoling a GY sole is probably going to cost you $100...might as well just buy a new pair.
> 
> The place where a GY welt makes the most sense to me is in a work boot.


Good info and interesting read.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

RogerP said:


> Italian shoes not high quality? Any experience with the hand welted offerings from Bonafe and Meccariello? Damn near as good as it gets in ready to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meccariello easily equals and in some respects surpasses the best of Britain, such as Edward Green and Gaziano and Girling. Bonafe gives the mid tier English brands like Crockett and Jones and Alfred Sargent a fight they won't forget. And both of those Italian brands offer hand welted soles, versus the Goodyear welting of their price-competitive British counterparts. Really worth a look my man.


Like brown/black boots. Beautiful!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alberto.b

dannyking said:


> Sounds interesting. What is the average price range for the handmade ones and are they custom fit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


more or less 200 USD, and in case the size is not correct, they will send you a new pair for free!


----------



## quixote

I don't go fancy on shoes. $250 a pair is all I would spend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dasoler

Any Johnston and Murphy XC4 models are of excellent comfort and quality for their price point. For work or standing/walking long periods of time, I find SAS (San Antonio Shoes) to be great quality and I believe it offers orthopedic arc support.


----------



## PDubs

Ferragamo loafers. Love them. Match my Omegas really well....


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rivarama said:


> I would disagree. The best construction is a hand welt and there is only one maker in England that I am aware of that still hand welts their shoes and that's John Lobb (Jermyn Street); this isn't the Hermes John Lobb you can buy in stores. They are bespoke only and thousands of dollars.
> 
> Shoe makers above a certain level all buy from the same handful of tanneries. The material itself isn't really that expensive, especially when we are talking calfskin. What is expensive is the finishing and the construction because that is where all the labor is in an off the shelf shoe.
> 
> Handwelting is craft that dates back 500 years. The Goodyear welt came about in the 30s and was designed to be used for mass production and to circumvent the required skill needed to hand welt shoes. A GW shoe is held together with glue. Before technology advanced most cheap shoes would have had a GY welt. With a hand-welted shoe the insole is stitched to the upper and the outsole. With a goodyear welted shoe the insole is not stitched to the upper.
> 
> In places like Italy, Hungary, Austria, and Romania, labor is cheaper than in the UK and you can find off the rack hand-welted shoes at various prices depending on the finishing. You can definitely find shoes as well finished (and better constructed) than Edward Green or Alfred Sargent in Italy in particular.
> 
> The benefits of hand welting are improved durability and flexibility (comfort). The sole on a hand-welted shoe will last just a long as similarly thick sole on a GY welted shoe but you are relying on glue vs stitching.
> 
> Anyway, back to Italy. Cheaper Italian shoes typically use a Blake stitch which doesn't have a welt at all. The outsole is sewn to the insole but there is no welt for the outsole to be attached to so when the sole is done, so is the shoe. The benefits of the Blake stitch are a more flexible lighter shoe, that can lend itself to a sleeker design. If you buy a cheap shoe, say $300 or less, I think the Blake stitch is preferable (style being equal) in a dress or casual shoe. Resoling a GY sole is probably going to cost you $100...might as well just buy a new pair.
> 
> The place where a GY welt makes the most sense to me is in a work boot.


Interesting, I had no idea there was a difference between Goodyear welting and hand welting. I've gone and read up on them; I'm really curious to retry out some hand welted shoes now.


----------



## MOV

PDubs said:


> Ferragamo loafers. Love them. Match my Omegas really well....


I too love their loafers. For monk I love John Lobb and Edward Green..

Match my Rolex's, Tudors, Omega, Panerai's, Sinn, Eterna's, MontBlanc, Tourby, et al well, also! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rivarama

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, I had no idea there was a difference between Goodyear welting and hand welting. I've gone and read up on them; I'm really curious to retry out some hand welted shoes now.


It took me a while to understand and realize the difference.

Meermin Mallorca has hand-welted shoes under their Linea Maestro line made in China for under $300. I've never had them, so I can't speak to the quality but I am sure you can find reviews online. I've been to their store in Madrid and they use nice quality leather.

Another good option is Vass from Hungary. 
I bought four pairs when I was in Budapest for about $1,200 (total). They have a web store now and the prices have gone up a bit but but are still a very good value. I was able to buy shoes MTO at no additional cost. You pick the last, the leather, and the sole (you can pick from Dainite, Vibram (commando style), and JR (high-end German sole-maker) single and double leather soles). All of their shoes are hand-welted.

Zonkey Boot is one of my favorites. They have great finishing and their designs are very modern. Most of their shoes are hand-welted; it is only their trainers and crepe soled shoes that are not. Everything they make is very high quality...no corners cut. MTO has an up charge. Their shoes are made in Italy. The founder is the same guy that started St. Crispins which is another hand-welted shoe brand made in Romania (but quite a bit more expensive).

If you are ever in Singapore, you can check out Ed Et Al. They do a "prestige" line that is MTO hand-welted shoes with fiddleback waist for under $400. As far as I know, these can only be purchased in-store. The quality of the materials is excellent (best tanneries, JR soles and Dainite too), the finishing quality isn't amazing, but definitely as good as an Alden or the typical dress shoe you could buy from Nordstrom for around $400-$800.

If you go MTO or full bespoke be prepared for long lead times and the possibility of the shoes having to be remade. Even a brand like Silvano Lattanzi (arguably the best and most obnoxious Italian shoemaker) will make mistakes.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Rivarama said:


> It took me a while to understand and realize the difference.
> 
> Meermin Mallorca has hand-welted shoes under their Linea Maestro line made in China for under $300. I've never had them, so I can't speak to the quality but I am sure you can find reviews online. I've been to their store in Madrid and they use nice quality leather.
> 
> Another good option is Vass from Hungary.
> I bought four pairs when I was in Budapest for about $1,200 (total). They have a web store now and the prices have gone up a bit but but are still a very good value. I was able to buy shoes MTO at no additional cost. You pick the last, the leather, and the sole (you can pick from Dainite, Vibram (commando style), and JR (high-end German sole-maker) single and double leather soles). All of their shoes are hand-welted.
> 
> Zonkey Boot is one of my favorites. They have great finishing and their designs are very modern. Most of their shoes are hand-welted; it is only their trainers and crepe soled shoes that are not. Everything they make is very high quality...no corners cut. MTO has an up charge. Their shoes are made in Italy. The founder is the same guy that started St. Crispins which is another hand-welted shoe brand made in Romania (but quite a bit more expensive).
> 
> If you are ever in Singapore, you can check out Ed Et Al. They do a "prestige" line that is MTO hand-welted shoes with fiddleback waist for under $400. As far as I know, these can only be purchased in-store. The quality of the materials is excellent (best tanneries, JR soles and Dainite too), the finishing quality isn't amazing, but definitely as good as an Alden or the typical dress shoe you could buy from Nordstrom for around $400-$800.
> 
> If you go MTO or full bespoke be prepared for long lead times and the possibility of the shoes having to be remade. Even a brand like Silvano Lattanzi (arguably the best and most obnoxious Italian shoemaker) will make mistakes.


I didn't realise Vass were so cheap! I also looked up Zonkey Boot and their stuff looks quite nice, I love their Chelsea boots

I'm going to be in Singapore later in the year and also looked at Ed et al and their stuff is quite nice. I really like their chisel last design and the burgundy finish look amazing.

Hmmmm this could be interesting!


----------



## City74

Just picked these up from Barney's










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyking

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, I had no idea there was a difference between Goodyear welting and hand welting. I've gone and read up on them; I'm really curious to retry out some hand welted shoes now.


+1 to that. I want to try hand welted shoes too. So, can I ask how can we get the Vass shoes here in the USA?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> Interesting, I had no idea there was a difference between Goodyear welting and hand welting. I've gone and read up on them; I'm really curious to retry out some hand welted shoes now.


Don't expect to perceive a huge difference - or likely any difference. I have multiple pairs of high quality hand welted shoes (Vass, Bonafe, St. Crispin's) and high quality Goodyear Welted shoes (Edward Green, Gaziano and Girling etc.). While HW is the techiniclly superior form of construction, quality of materials / design / skill in execution and construction play a far greater role in how you perceive the quality of the footwear and in its overall quality. Anyone who tells you that HW Meermin is a better quality shoe overall than GYW Edward Green is either a) hard on the crack pipe or b) part of that annoying cult of HW worshippers that prattle on endlessly about the subject. Also, comfort has something close to zero to do with HW versus GYW because that issue is down to fit, design and materials. Finally, if we're talking about higher quality shoes, you can expect both GYW and HW shoes to last a very, very long time.

By all means go grab a pair of good HW shoes, but do so because you actually love the shoes. If you buy them expecting some hugely revelatory experience, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## RogerP

dannyking said:


> +1 to that. I want to try hand welted shoes too. So, can I ask how can we get the Vass shoes here in the USA?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoes | No Man Walks Alone | No Man Walks Alone


----------



## BurtReynolds

Vince is my go to for casual. Ferragamo loafers for less casual. For dress it's a mixed bag of Ferragamo, Magnanni and Mezlan. Mephisto flip flops. Bunch of different Nikes. Oh and golf shoes are Ecco and Adidas.


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> Don't expect to perceive a huge difference - or likely any difference. I have multiple pairs of high quality hand welted shoes (Vass, Bonafe, St. Crispin's) and high quality Goodyear Welted shoes (Edward Green, Gaziano and Girling etc.). While HW is the techiniclly superior form of construction, quality of materials / design / skill in execution and construction play a far greater role in how you perceive the quality of the footwear and in its overall quality. Anyone who tells you that HW Meermin is a better quality shoe overall than GYW Edward Green is either a) hard on the crack pipe or b) part of that annoying cult of HW worshippers that prattle on endlessly about the subject. Also, comfort has something close to zero to do with HW versus GYW because that issue is down to fit, design and materials. Finally, if we're talking about higher quality shoes, you can expect both GYW and HW shoes to last a very, very long time.
> 
> By all means go grab a pair of good HW shoes, but do so because you actually love the shoes. If you buy them expecting some hugely revelatory experience, you are setting yourself up for disappointment.


Good to know I wasn't expecting anything revolutionary however am really curious to see what they're like and whether they're worth getting a pair (I have a major storage issues with my shoes, I'm out of space)


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> Good to know I wasn't expecting anything revolutionary however am really curious to see what they're like and whether they're worth getting a pair (*I have a major storage issues with my shoes, I'm out of space*)


I can relate to that!


----------



## F7LTHY

Vans old skools, Mason Margiela GATS, M&S Chelsea boots, Saint Laurent Jodhpurs


----------



## RogerP

My first pair from Zonkey Boot. VERY impressed with quality, fit and comfort.


----------



## Acsii

I wear Common Projects pretty much all the time. The Achilles Low is a perfect sneaker and suits a lot of different occasions. The slim silhouette is easy to pair with any outfit too. Unbeatabe sneaker in my opinion.


----------



## briang583

For work I wear Silvano Sassetti Budapesters which are about as nice to wear as your favorite trainers. For boots I like La Martina, Belstaff, or Sendra. I am a bit surprised about the love for Allen Edmonds here as I had 2 pairs in a row that lost their soles within about 3 weeks of purchase.


----------



## HmJ_FR

I'm now 100% for Carmina: great shoemaker, excellent value in the 50,000 jpy~90,000 jpy (sorry fellow Westerners...). Service at shop is impeccable and ordering by internet is no issue. Too bad they now have a Japanese version with... Japanese inflated prices.


----------



## copperjohn

I have wanted the Clark Desert boot for awhile. Right now amaz## has them for $49. Went a half size down, like suggested. They arrived today so I put them in and played two square with my young son (love that kid). Now having a martini. They are actually not that bad.


----------



## mpatton4re

I like all of those choices. Great taste man!!


----------



## Jeff10236

I wore Rockports (ick) for years because I have a very wide foot (EEE to EEEE, for comparison, D is average, E is wide, EE is double wide, most shoe makers don't go beyond E). I had read a lot of good things about Allen Edmonds, and though they are pricey, they are known for lasting forever (and being pretty comfortable for a dress shoe). I bought a couple pairs of their dress shoes and one pair of boat shoes. They are better for comfort than most dress shoes, but with my very wide foot, they are just a tad narrow, and with my high arch they are tight on the top of my foot. I'll wear them for special occasions, but for everything else, I went back to Rockport (plus a couple pairs of sneakers for when I can get away with them). Well, now Rockport went out of business, so when my current pairs wear out, I'm not sure what I'll do. Maybe I'll try Johnston and Murphy, they have a couple shoes they make in EEE, and maybe they use wider, roomier lasts than Allen Edmunds. Or, I'll have to save a bit, but Alden makes EEEE shoes unlike J&M and Allen Edmonds who only go to EEE.


----------



## 24watchOC

Hello, whatever shows you choose, I would put in extra paddings, seems like the only way to make your shoes comfortable.

Try cloud foam Plus from Adidas, and try to see what paddings out there provide the similar comfort?

Regards.


----------



## steadyrock

From a price/quality perspective, what makers hit the sweet spot? Currently I rotate between a pair of Allen Edmonds and a pair of pre-buyout circa 2009 Florsheim Imperials, really want to add another pair or two perhaps a rung above AE, but I'm not up for spending Carmina or Lobb money at this point. Maybe Alden?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dante231

steadyrock said:


> From a price/quality perspective, what makers hit the sweet spot? Currently I rotate between a pair of Allen Edmonds and a pair of pre-buyout circa 2009 Florsheim Imperials, really want to add another pair or two perhaps a rung above AE, but I'm not up for spending Carmina or Lobb money at this point. Maybe Alden?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're not up for spending on Carmina, I doubt you'll find much cheaper at Alden.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

These are really comfortable, waterproof like boots, lightweight, feel like cross trainers and cheap on eBay as they are out of production and I guess were not very popular. Far lighter and more comfortable than the Timberland boots they are modeled after.


----------



## seedubs1

Absolutely. And the older I’ve got, the more I realize that quality expensive shoes are seriously cheaper in the long run. But man do they hurt more upfront.

Everyday, date night, business casual, etc...
Redwing or Chippewa cap toe boots. I also like the Wolverine 1k Miles, but don’t currently own a pair. Only buy the good USA made boots with a Goodyear welt so they can be resoled a few times. I have 2 pairs of boots because they last WAY longer when you let them completely dry before reuse. I wear these boots every day, so each pair sees wear every other day. Otherwise the leather will go bad quickly. I clean them with fiebings and treat them with Obenaufs (best stuff ever). This system works. Both sets of boots are over 5 years old of daily wear. So approximately 1500 miles on each set. They’ll be going in for resole soon.

Fancy shoes are Allen Edmonds. Same as boots, buy once, cry once.


----------



## Buellrider

Speaking of AE.


----------



## steadyrock

Dante231 said:


> If you're not up for spending on Carmina, I doubt you'll find much cheaper at Alden.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It looks like you're right. So what's the next step up in quality beyond AE? Is there something between AE and the Alden/Carmina tier?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seedubs1

steadyrock said:


> It looks like you're right. So what's the next step up in quality beyond AE? Is there something between AE and the Alden/Carmina tier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMHO, the next step up from AE is custom/semi custom. AE is tops for standard production. Stick with them, or go straight to a custom maker if you want something nicer. Just MHO.

If AE fits you well, I'd just stick with them. You're really getting into the diminishing returns area going above AE. They really are excellent from the leather to the finishing and details.


----------



## drcab

Murphy Johnston,Murphy Johnston, Bostonian

M J are like wearing "butter" so soft leather


----------



## City74

steadyrock said:


> It looks like you're right. So what's the next step up in quality beyond AE? Is there something between AE and the Alden/Carmina tier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out Rancourt. They are awesome


----------



## strider11

Young ladies frequently accost me on subway as I wear Wolverine 1000 Mile boots. They seem esp. interested in right foot, which I include here.


----------



## seedubs1

^^^ Excellent Wolverines. Between Wolverine, Chippewa, and Redwing, you really can't go wrong with any of those 3's USA made boots. Extremely well made product for what you spend.


----------



## strider11

Agree on all three. Chippewa makes excellent heavy duty boots. I was surprised to see the Wolverine dress boot and snapped them up. the leather is sturdy and should stand the test of time. Got to appreciate things that last.



seedubs1 said:


> ^^^ Excellent Wolverines. Between Wolverine, Chippewa, and Redwing, you really can't go wrong with any of those 3's USA made boots. Extremely well made product for what you spend.


----------



## Gunnar_917

steadyrock said:


> It looks like you're right. So what's the next step up in quality beyond AE? Is there something between AE and the Alden/Carmina tier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See links below; pretty much all UK made shoes are as good as AE (Personally I'd buy them before AE - I rate them as good but also average in the world of good shoes).

I'd rate Church's, Cheaney and Barker better than Aldens (the latter are good but over priced and look incredibly boring) and Crockett and Jones better than all of the above

They both usually have some sort of sale in December sometime; wait till then because their sales are good.
https://www.herringshoes.co.uk/

https://www.pediwear.co.uk/


----------



## seedubs1

strider11 said:


> Agree on all three. Chippewa makes excellent heavy duty boots. I was surprised to see the Wolverine dress boot and snapped them up. the leather is sturdy and should stand the test of time. Got to appreciate things that last.


I think Wolverine makes the better looking boot out of the main 3.

My Chippewa heritage cap toes actually have the thinnest and most flexible leather of the Wolverines, Redwings, and Chips I've had. They seriously feel like a sock. Most comfortable ones I've had.

I've had them for 5 years now, and the leather has held up really well. Haven't actually had a problem with the leather for any of those brands though. Just keep using Obenhaufs on them! Keeps them from cracking or going rancid like if you use some of the other garbage "leather conditioners" out there.


----------



## JDMLS430

Just normal adidas or nike for me. Some steve madden or something on a dress occasion. Nothing fancy here


----------



## mt_timepieces

Allen Edmund are definitely very nice shoes. I have one pair that's about 7 years old and its still looks very good. For casual I like ecco. Need to check out Frye and Jeffery West or Oliver Sweeney as others posted.


----------



## johnmichael

Alden shell cordovan, Rancourt, or Quoddy


----------



## took

Busted out my  skins









Time is a gift...


----------



## City74

I just ordered brands I haven’t had before 

Crockett & Jones
Greats sneakers

I’m really excited to see how the handmade C&J are versus my Rancourts.


----------



## Tres

Into shoes? Not necessarily. But i have love for footwear. Especially the affordables.

Im now waiting for an incoming Ben Sherman's chelsea boots.









Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## took

Little Elephant Grain Bison with the SMP for dinner.









Time is a gift...


----------



## City74

Just picked up my first pair of Crockett & Jones. They are pretty amazing


----------



## Gunnar_917

took said:


> Little Elephant Grain Bison with the SMP for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


No, just no! Square toe shoes are disgusting on a good day.

https://www.vogue.com/article/square-toe-shoes-men-fashion-trend

https://www.gq.com/story/the-square-toe-shoe-must-die


----------



## Gunnar_917

took said:


> Little Elephant Grain Bison with the SMP for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


No, just no! Square toe shoes are disgusting on a good day.

https://www.vogue.com/article/square-toe-shoes-men-fashion-trend

https://www.gq.com/story/the-square-toe-shoe-must-die


----------



## took

Gunnar_917 said:


> No, just no! Square toe shoes are disgusting on a good day.
> 
> https://www.vogue.com/article/square-toe-shoes-men-fashion-trend
> 
> https://www.gq.com/story/the-square-toe-shoe-must-die


Seeing how these are awesome cowboy boots, I'll keep rocking them. 

Time is a gift...


----------



## RogerP

steadyrock said:


> It looks like you're right. So what's the next step up in quality beyond AE? Is there something between AE and the Alden/Carmina tier?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Between AE and Carmina you will find several excellent options, though some of them less well known.

*Lof & Tung
*










*Carlos Santos
*










*Sons of Henrey
*


----------



## Dante231

You can check out J Fitzpatrick too. Just picked these up from Cobbler Union, another decent shop in that muddy middle-priced zone.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

^^^^ Very good suggestion.


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Very good suggestion.


How are his shoes? I'd like to think the quality of his site is reflected in the shoes


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> ^^^^ Very good suggestion.


How are his shoes? I'd like to think the quality of his site is reflected in the shoes


----------



## cdnwatchguy

Shoes....ya I like shoes. Here's a few, Allen Edmonds, Churches, John Fluvog in this photo. Many more not in the photo.



And boots....

I could hike every day for the rest of my life and not wear out the ones I have.


----------



## RogerP

Gunnar_917 said:


> How are his shoes? I'd like to think the quality of his site is reflected in the shoes


Very high quality - more or less at a Carmina level, I'd say.


----------



## mpatton4re

Has anyone tried Thursday boots? They’re more casual/ dress.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## City74

mpatton4re said:


> Has anyone tried Thursday boots? They're more casual/ dress.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They aren't bad boots but for $200 there are nicer brands out there. You could snag an AE on sale or even get Grenson, Meermin, or a host of other brands for that price is you look around


----------



## Dante231

I have a pair of Captain boots from Thursday. They're solid for wearing with jeans, but not as nice as the equivalent Carmina - which are twice the price on sale. I would hold off until a sale, but my experience has been positive. Good CS as well.


mpatton4re said:


> Has anyone tried Thursday boots? They're more casual/ dress.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathen

I'm wearing a pair of Ferragamo cap-toed oxfords right now (at the office) and have a couple pairs of Allen Edmund's too

My casual shoes I'm a little less picky about though lately I have acquired a few pairs from a brand called Swims for going to the beach. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi

Actually, I've been wearing Rockport wing tips for 20 years, about $120 and comfortable as running shoes- AND they look great!


----------



## mkim520

Sneakers - Adidas Samba
Boots- APC Chelsea / Redwings


----------



## mkim520

Sneakers - Adidas Samba
Boots- APC Chelsea / Redwings


----------



## mpatton4re

Dante231 said:


> I have a pair of Captain boots from Thursday. They're solid for wearing with jeans, but not as nice as the equivalent Carmina - which are twice the price on sale. I would hold off until a sale, but my experience has been positive. Good CS as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You're not kidding about the prices on the Carmina's! lol.... Man, they are expensive. The boots I like that kind of looked like the Thursdays boots were nearly $1000.00!!!


----------



## Dante231

mpatton4re said:


> You're not kidding about the prices on the Carmina's! lol.... Man, they are expensive. The boots I like that kind of looked like the Thursdays boots were nearly $1000.00!!!


No kidding. Makes the Thursday's look like they're reasonably priced!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

mpatton4re said:


> Dante231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Captain boots from Thursday. They're solid for wearing with jeans, but not as nice as the equivalent Carmina - which are twice the price on sale. I would hold off until a sale, but my experience has been positive. Good CS as well.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You're not kidding about the prices on the Carmina's! lol.... Man, they are expensive. The boots I like that kind of looked like the Thursdays boots were nearly $1000.00!!!
Click to expand...

Any Carminas anywhere near that price would have to be shell cordovan.. the majority of their boots aren't nearly that costly.


----------



## mpatton4re

RogerP said:


> Any Carminas anywhere near that price would have to be shell cordovan.. the majority of their boots aren't nearly that costly.


I actually like the look (style) of the Thursdays boots... are they just not as comfortable as the Carminas, Meermin, Grenson, etc???? Even though they're only $200-$300 you still don't want to spend that much and have them hurt your feet.


----------



## mpatton4re

Do you have a favorite place / website that sells these boots at the best prices?


----------



## Dante231

mpatton4re said:


> I actually like the look (style) of the Thursdays boots... are they just not as comfortable as the Carminas, Meermin, Grenson, etc???? Even though they're only $200-$300 you still don't want to spend that much and have them hurt your feet.


Don't have a pair of Carmina boots. I expect that the leather is of better quality and the construction is higher caliber. I live in the city and walk a lot in different weather. The Thursday's have been great for that. I'm not sure I would want to spend twice that and have to worry about rain and snow. Thursday's are Goodyear welted so I feel like I should be able to have a cobbler resurrect them when it's time. So for the price point they were a good fit for my lifestyle. Wait for the sale and I think you get a decent pair of boots for the $.

FWIW, I bought a pair of loafers from Thursday as well. They're fine for walking in the city. Not nearly as refined as a pair of (insert mid level brand). For what I paid, again on sale, they're worth the money to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer

Allen Edmond
A. Testoni
Ferragamo
Magnanni
Air Jordan


----------



## Tres

I mostly rock ben sherman chelsea boot as my daily wear nowadays. My red wing boots dont go along that well with trousers.

Sent from my Redmi 5 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH

This thread is too long for me to go through and don't know whether or not Alden has been mentioned. IMHO Alden of New England makes the finest benchmade shoes I have seen anywhere, including Allen Edmonds and Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft.


----------



## amg786

One day I might work myself upto a pair of Berluti’s!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mr.mozes27

I love a good boot! Also formal dress shoes from suede or real leather are amazing. Haven't really tried out various brands. Any recommendations are welcome


----------



## RogerP

Dante231 said:


> Don't have a pair of Carmina boots. I expect that the leather is of better quality and the construction is higher caliber. I live in the city and walk a lot in different weather. The Thursday's have been great for that. * I'm not sure I would want to spend twice that and have to worry about rain and snow.* Thursday's are Goodyear welted so I feel like I should be able to have a cobbler resurrect them when it's time. So for the price point they were a good fit for my lifestyle. Wait for the sale and I think you get a decent pair of boots for the $.
> 
> FWIW, I bought a pair of loafers from Thursday as well. They're fine for walking in the city. Not nearly as refined as a pair of (insert mid level brand). For what I paid, again on sale, they're worth the money to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


If you don't feel the need to spend more money on boots that's fine - value is subjective and certainly many people don't feel the need to spend more than whatever a plastic Swatch costs these days on a watch. My wallet certainly wishes that I were so easily satisfied. But I'm not sure I understand why you think you would have to worry about rain and snow with a pair of Carmina boots? I live where winter happens and my pairs of Carmina boots have served me very well over a period of years.


----------



## Dante231

RogerP said:


> If you don't feel the need to spend more money on boots that's fine - value is subjective and certainly many people don't feel the need to spend more than whatever a plastic Swatch costs these days on a watch. My wallet certainly wishes that I were so easily satisfied. But I'm not sure I understand why you think you would have to worry about rain and snow with a pair of Carmina boots? I live where winter happens and my pairs of Carmina boots have served me very well over a period of years.


Just a value choice for me. I wouldn't pay $500 for a pair of shoes and walk through the city in the rain. My experience is that leather soles don't do that well getting wet. FWIW, I don't wear my expensive watch in the water either, even though it's spec'd for it. When it's wet, I want nice but not expensive.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Dante231 said:


> Just a value choice for me. I wouldn't pay $500 for a pair of shoes and walk through the city in the rain. *My experience is that leather soles don't do that well getting wet*. FWIW, I don't wear my expensive watch in the water either, even though it's spec'd for it. When it's wet, I want nice but not expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Neither of my Carmina boots have leather outsoles. I agree that's a poor choice for foul weather wear. But it's not a choice you have to make when choosing boots from that brand. And as I said - your personal choice where the value equation nets out is entirely your own. But I wear nice boots in the rain, in the snow, in the sunshine, at the mall, strolling through the city, camping, hunting, at the office.... you get the idea. I enjoy quality footwear, so I'm not going to 'save' the good stuff for only perfect conditions. I view that the same way I viewed my grandparents' plastic covered furniture. If you're going to have it, enjoy it.










Also worth mentioning - there are any number of very appealing, high quality boots that are less expensive than Carmina, but much higher grade overall than Thursday. And I'm not saying Thursday boots suck by any means - I nearly bought one of their hiking style boots at the beginning of this season. They have some nice styles.


----------



## amg786

Porsche Design do some really well made shoes. These are Italian made















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded




----------



## udns_eric

5959HH said:


> This thread is too long for me to go through and don't know whether or not Alden has been mentioned. IMHO Alden of New England makes the finest benchmade shoes I have seen anywhere, including Allen Edmonds and Johnston & Murphy Crown Aristocraft.


Alden Shell cordovan shoes are a "must have" for business attire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH

udns_eric said:


> Alden Shell cordovan shoes are a "must have" for business attire.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulhotte

Would have love to see pix


----------



## steadyrock

Maybe an offbeat question for this crowd, but this thread is all about men’s shoes. My wife recently took a new job that has her presenting and drives a need to look more “professional”, and I’d like to get her some quality shoes. I only know fashion labels when it comes to women’s clothing, so what are the names of some quality shoe makers for women? Something along the same quality lines as Allen Edmonds or J&M, not too “high-end” but well made and classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael

I stick w/American made----Alden (mostly) and Rancourt


----------



## jamesmartin11

Hugo Boss Highline Patent Leather Loafers. ...
Stylish, sleek and simple all in one...


----------



## jkingrph

Allen Edmonds all the way for me. I have a very narrow foot and they have many styles and lasts that allow me a good selection. I have Oxfords, Wing TIps, some cap toes, and a couple of ventelated upper styles for summer. Then the boots, Dalton's and Longbranch for wingtip style, then cap toes, plain and perforated, and chukka boots. Years back I tried a loafer and simply could not wear them so it' all lace up styles for me. Probably around 20 pair total, give or take a few.


----------



## jpoehler

I’m a huge shoe guy and way more than my wife. My wife has maybe 10 pairs, where I own well over 30 pairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 14060

+1 for Allen Edmonds.


----------



## Watchguy08

Formal - Cole Haans they are super comfortable and last a while if not worn everyday. 

Casual - Stans or Jordan 1's


----------



## thetony007

timbs.
timb pros to be more specific. Paired with a tool watch (ex. explorer II, I)
Pocket knife.

yeah boi.


----------



## ElliotH11

For tennis shoes, Brooks for sure. I like Johnston and Murphy for nicer shoes as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blaster99

Hands down, longwing Alden's.


----------



## Gazelle83

Loake for work/dressier situations and Clarks Desert boots and Wallabees for casual.


----------



## gmads

Casual - Ecco Soft 7's. Just ordered another pair b/c of this thread!


----------



## Happy_Jake

I have a very decent collection of Lucchese Handmade Western Boots


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G1Ninja

It seems crazy but I always assumed that good high end shoe design wouldn't change. I guess I thought they were like a well designed watch. Anyway, I'm older and gone up a 1/2 size. But a bunch of companies don't make the shoes I like anymore. Next time I find a well designed pair of shoes I think I'll get a second pair. I don't expect to go up another 1/2 size.


----------



## enycelilc

my go to's are chelsea suede or leather lace up boots for fall and winter // chucks, loafers, or toms in spring and summer. allen edmonds and magnanni as higher-end entry level dress shoes


----------



## FBPB

Dress: J.M.Weston


----------



## SupremeRolex

Today the Allen Edmonds Strands in brown. Tomorrow the AE Park Avenues in black.


----------



## Watchguy08

My beaters are Cole haans or some To boot NY are nice


----------



## meking

Kittysafe said:


> I have a pair of Johnston and Murphy in brown and black, I love them... very comfortable, perfect for any occasion.


Reviving an old post here, but you were on the first page. I have a brown pair of cap toes from J&M and they have broken in really nicely over the years. Definitely my favorite pair of shoes.


----------



## slickman

I have several Allen Edmonds here myself. Unfortunately just have to buy three pairs of the same shoe and return the other ones to find a good one of the batch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy Shagmore

I have mostly Samuel Hubbard and SAS. Very comfy, and hold up well. Hubbards are made in Portugal, SAS in San Antonio TX. Plus most of them come in wide E widths.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Latest. A pair of Church's Detroit double monks


----------



## andsan

Vass



Mauro Volponi


Carlos Santos


Mnge


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS

AE Strands basically go with everything, my default go to shoe


----------



## Time Exposure

I have two pairs of shoes that I wear when I dress up, which is not often: Edward Green Chelsea cap toe in black, John Lobb Philip II cap toe in brown. I have probably worn the Lobbs five or six times? The Greens I have worn much more, but they still look and fit great. Bought them in New York City in 2002. They're almost old enough to vote!


----------



## Gunnar_917

Time Exposure said:


> I have two pairs of shoes that I wear when I dress up, which is not often: Edward Green Chelsea cap toe in black, John Lobb Philip II cap toe in brown. I have probably worn the Lobbs five or six times? The Greens I have worn much more, but they still look and fit great. Bought them in New York City in 2002. They're almost old enough to vote!


[strike]Good[/strike] Great choices!!!


----------



## steadyrock

(Mass)drop has a deal on Loake 1880 Aldwych Oxfords right now. Are these a steal at $250? How does Loake stack up against AE or something higher like C&J?

https://drop.com/buy/loake-aldwych-captoe-oxford#overview

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmKid

I just got my first pair of Allen Edmonds Thayer Single Monk Straps. These will not be my last pair of Allen Edmonds! Prior to that, I had Florsheim and Dexter when I dressed up. Oh, and up until three years ago, my everyday wear were government issued LPCs (Leather Personnel Carriers) i.e. combat boots.


----------



## vchau76

Oh man, my other favorite fashion item other than watches and jackets. Nothing beats a pair of Aldens for dress shoes or everyday casual wear. I use to rock Tricker's but I feel their style is a little too chunky for me these days. As for sneakers, I prefer Common Projects for their minimalism and just super clean; you can wear it with jeans or with a suit.


----------



## gaurdianarc

I always go with florsheim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

I recently ordered a pair of MTO St. Crispin's jodhpurs. I needed something black to go with a black leather jacket, and decided to branch out rather than get a 5th pair of Alden Indy boots.


----------



## nicholascanada

Dress shoes are To Boot mainly, Crockett & Jones are my dream pair I finally got, and casual are mainly Eccos.


----------



## Shootindave

Thursday Boot Company makes some great everyday boots. I have the Captains in brown and need to get some boots by them in black.


----------



## ucmoto

Alden loafers and non lined chukkas, both in snuff suede.

Rancourt boat mocs in natural chromexcel.

Gustin leather sneakers, low tops in white and high tops in color #8.

For casual sneakers Nike for J Crew Killshots.

Also have a pair of italian drivers I got in Capri I wear from time to time too.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## SequoiaMan

I was a big fan of Johnston and Murphy when I wore dress shoes for work.

These days I wear sneakers. I have many, many pairs of Nikes.


----------



## bsubtown

Dress: Johnston and Murphy 
Business Casual: J&M again or Wolverine 500 mile boots
Sneakers for date nite: Jordan 1s or 11s
Otherwise you can find me in Nanos


----------



## SaMaster14

I’m pretty much all over the place with shoes!

My daily business shoe and non-sneaker comfort shoe has been Cole Haan recently. Good quality and comfortable.

When I’m dressing to impress, I am a big fan of Tod’s. I also have a couple of designer pair suit/tuxedo shoes (Versace, Ferragamo, etc.)

Sneaker-wise I like Adidas and Nike... and I do have a pair of Gucci sneakers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Neognosis

Allen Edmonds, Alden, and White's exclusively. 

I cannot afford Carmina or Edward Green.

I believe in buying few things and keeping them forever. 

No disposable shoes ever in my closet.


----------



## kirth

I have over thirty pairs of shoes. Most of them are Prada, Gucci, Louis Vuitton, Versace, Ferragamo, Hugo Boss, Dolce and Gabbana, Bruno Magli, and Macariello.

I’ve worn yellow suede Versace moccasins to a board meeting, walked 13 miles of cobblestone streets in crocodile D&G brogues, and mowed the grass in Prada loafers.

By far, the most compliments I get are when I wear a pair of red Louis Vuitton sneakers with white soles.


----------



## mak1277

Recently discovered Grant Stone...good prices, solid construction.


----------



## double

Huge fan Allen Edmonds for dress shoes.


----------



## Neognosis

First shine on a new pair of AE Fifth Avenue in Oxblood.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 14699627
> 
> 
> View attachment 14699629
> 
> 
> First shine on a new pair of AE Fifth Avenue in Oxblood.


Your doing?? I'm not a fan of shiny shoes but that's a very fine polish job you've done!

Bro of OoO


----------



## meking

Neognosis said:


> View attachment 14699627
> 
> 
> View attachment 14699629
> 
> 
> First shine on a new pair of AE Fifth Avenue in Oxblood.


Best shine ever maybe? Love the color. Very sharp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phillyforager

Alden
Crockett & Jones
Role Club
Viberg
Julian Boot


----------



## phillyforager

mak1277 said:


> Recently discovered Grant Stone...good prices, solid construction.
> 
> View attachment 14671981


I like what they are doing these days - basically Alden shoes made overseas. They look good, have decent construction, but are sadly not made in the great US of A


----------



## mak1277

phillyforager said:


> I like what they are doing these days - basically Alden shoes made overseas. They look good, have decent construction, but are sadly not made in the great US of A


True, but 40% of the brands you named aren't either.


----------



## Olds64

I wear safety toe boots at work every day. I bought a pair of Red Wing #82231 pull-on boots in size 18D.









I also have multiple pairs of boots made for me by Loveless Boots & Shoes through the VA. If you want a high quality boot or shoe, shop at Loveless. He even made boots for George H.W. Bush! :-!

https://lovelessboots.com/


----------



## LMNT LUXE

Magnanni's are nice and very comfortable


----------



## gray-beard

I spent 44 years as a service electrician, 7 to 10 hours a day on my feet on bare dirt or hard concrete.
I first tried New Balance shoes in the nineties and that is what I wear now.
It is nice to go all day without thinking about your feet hurting.


----------



## ImolaRed

Not cheap but a great way to support Australia 

Love my RM Williams

https://www.rmwilliams.com/men/foot...var_color=BLACK&lang=en_US#lang=en_US&start=1


----------



## ImolaRed

I could go on and on.....I didn't know there was a shoe's area of this forum! 

I'm all over the place from the above RM Williams and Danner hikers to Yeezy 350, 500, 700, Nike AJ1's to Birkenstocks. I HEART SHOES!!!!


----------



## thetony007

Hoping to get some feedback -

Recently moved to Houston, TX. Joined a new company - marketing agency - and dress code is casual/business casual. I'm in my mid 30s, Asian, look around in early 20s..(Asian genes..). Normal style is jeans and t-shirt. I am wondering if I could perhaps get shoe suggestions. I usually wear cropped/ankle pants.

Watch rotation will usually be in steel or dark leather.


----------



## ImolaRed

thetony007 said:


> Hoping to get some feedback -
> 
> Recently moved to Houston, TX. Joined a new company - marketing agency - and dress code is casual/business casual. I'm in my mid 30s, Asian, look around in early 20s..(Asian genes..). Normal style is jeans and t-shirt. I am wondering if I could perhaps get shoe suggestions. I usually wear cropped/ankle pants.
> 
> Watch rotation will usually be in steel or dark leather.


Sounds like the right style for loafers. Any slip on dressy shoes. I dress like that too for work but I like going more casual on the shoes than dressy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

I have a pair of black Johnston Murphys that after ten years are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned.


----------



## thetony007

ImolaRed said:


> Sounds like the right style for loafers. Any slip on dressy shoes. I dress like that too for work but I like going more casual on the shoes than dressy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


great recommendation sir. Followed your suggestion and just came back an hour ago with these -


----------



## ImolaRed

thetony007 said:


> great recommendation sir. Followed your suggestion and just came back an hour ago with these -
> 
> View attachment 14799341


Well freakin done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

thetony007 said:


> great recommendation sir. Followed your suggestion and just came back an hour ago with these -
> 
> View attachment 14799341


I'm more of a boot guy than a loafer guy, personally, but it's hard to go wrong with one of the classics, which is what you've got there. Enjoy!


----------



## ImolaRed

urbino said:


> I'm more of a boot guy than a loafer guy, personally, but it's hard to go wrong with one of the classics, which is what you've got there. Enjoy!


Me too actually but when he described his style and especially the pants, I knew that boots wouldn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

ImolaRed said:


> Me too actually but when he described his style and especially the pants, I knew that boots wouldn't work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't even get me started on boots.


----------



## popatha

Allen Edmonds all the way


----------



## Kittysafe

Bought a new pair of shoes for my sister's upcoming wedding <3
R.M. Williams Craftsman Boot

https://www.rmwilliams.com/men/foot...var_color=BLACK&lang=en_US#lang=en_US&start=1


----------



## urbino

Kittysafe said:


> Bought a new pair of shoes for my sister's upcoming wedding <3
> R.M. Williams Craftsman Boot


Chelseas. Black Chelseas. Black RM Williams Chelseas. It's all about the classics in here this week. Nice!


----------



## urbino

I haven't bought any _new_ boots, but I did wear my black St. Crispin jodhpurs today. Along with my Timex Marlin with black faux-alligator strap, and black Allen Edmonds Manistee belt.

I may have to start a Monthly Shoes Worn Report thread, like the one for watches.


----------



## ImolaRed

Kittysafe said:


> Bought a new pair of shoes for my sister's upcoming wedding <3
> R.M. Williams Craftsman Boot
> 
> https://www.rmwilliams.com/men/foot...var_color=BLACK&lang=en_US#lang=en_US&start=1
> View attachment 14804829


Own that exact pair. Incredible boots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kittysafe

ImolaRed said:


> Own that exact pair. Incredible boots.


I am so glad to hear that, they were not cheap!


----------



## ImolaRed

Kittysafe said:


> I am so glad to hear that, they were not cheap!


Oh hell no but will last a lifetime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

Kittysafe said:


> I am so glad to hear that, they were not cheap!


Fashion brands excluded, you generally get what you pay for with boots.


----------



## Kittysafe

urbino said:


> Fashion brands excluded, you generally get what you pay for with boots.


True. I have a pair of triple buckle John Varvatos boots that are so comfortable I could sleep in em.


----------



## Gunnar_917

urbino said:


> Fashion brands excluded, you generally get what you pay for with boots.


If your shoe company is making clothes or anything else there's a probability that they're not making good shoes

Brother of OoO


----------



## morsegist

I go with Allen Edmonds for casual, and Church's (hand made in England) for dress. I need the wider width available in those and have been very happy with the quality and comfort of both brands.


----------



## BonyWrists

I've been slowly climbing the shoe ladder. After adding a few pairs a year of AE for a while, I just got my first Crockett and Jones. I'm not sure they're objectively worth the extra cost, but they sure are nice.


----------



## Gunnar_917

BonyWrists said:


> I've been slowly climbing the shoe ladder. After adding a few pairs a year of AE for a while, I just got my first Crockett and Jones. I'm not sure they're objectively worth the extra cost, but they sure are nice.


They are. Quality of the leather in Crockett's are amazing! Workmanship isn't as good as John Lobb's but leather is brilliant.

Church's are also amazing good shoes

Brother of OoO


----------



## safwan44

Business Formal - Meermin Mallorca
Casual - Grant Stone

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

BonyWrists said:


> I've been slowly climbing the shoe ladder. After adding a few pairs a year of AE for a while, I just got my first Crockett and Jones. I'm not sure they're objectively worth the extra cost, but they sure are nice.


The thing I like about good shoes (or boots) is it's one of the few markets where people are still engaged in real, centuries old craftsmanship on a commercial scale.


----------



## Beach_Bum

Own various English and Italian shoes/boots, mostly calf, but only one pair of shell cordovan shoes/boots. Bought them in London last year on a work trip. Crockett & Jones Skye, love 'em:

View attachment 14830269


----------



## seek3r

If you want high quality craftsmanship and bespoke, go with Carmina....if you want ooff the rack good quality casual, go with Paul Evans... If you want super high end dress shoes, Berluti 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## seek3r

monkeyking said:


> Limited Edition Alden Short Wing Tip Balmorals in Whiskey Shell Cordovan w/ Double Leather Sole & Natural Edging.
> Cheers,
> Larry
> View attachment 1024881


You need to use shoe trees, or massage the creases away with deer bone...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

seek3r said:


> You need to use shoe trees, or massage the creases away with deer bone...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


If you decide to find one, I got mine from Abbeyhorn.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

You're in Houston, treat yourself to a pair of Boots and proper jeans (Levi selvedge boot cut).

I'm a Tony Llama fan myself.


----------



## D50

Kittysafe said:


> I have a pair of black Johnston Murphys that after ten years are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned.


What model are those?


----------



## Kittysafe

D50 said:


> Kittysafe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of black Johnston Murphys that after ten years are the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned.
> 
> 
> 
> What model are those?
Click to expand...

Great question, here you go:

Underside of tongue says:

20-7222
Men's 9M C 0
Made in Brazil


----------



## HoldMyWatch

I have several pairs of Cole Haan I wear for work, some of them are dress, others are more casual. I have a pair of zanzara loafers I wear the most. They’re pretty comfy and are holding up pretty well. I recently bought a pair of brown bruno maglis. They’re nice too.

Yep, shoes... can’t live without them.


----------



## Bso

CMSgt Bo said:


> You're in Houston, treat yourself to a pair of Boots and proper jeans (Levi selvedge boot cut).
> 
> I'm a Tony Llama fan myself.
> 
> View attachment 14840137


I just recently discovered how much I love cowboy boots. I live in the south, but I wouldn't say that I'm "country". I had been looking for some ostrich skin boots for a while, but I didn't like the look on anything but cowboy boots. I tried these on and I was hooked. They're Tony Lama.


----------



## ImolaRed

Last few nights I’ve gone into deep dive boot infatuation mode.......

Trying to decide between John Lofgren Donkey Punchers or Monkey boots. 

Another $900 that could go to watches or wine instead.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

Beach_Bum said:


> Own various English and Italian shoes/boots, mostly calf, but only one pair of shell cordovan shoes/boots. Bought them in London last year on a work trip. Crockett & Jones Skye, love 'em:
> 
> View attachment 14830269


Now that's some real quality right there. I only have one pair of C&J boots - their new "Ross" field boot - and absolutely love it.


----------



## ImolaRed

First pair of Engineer Boots, lots of work to go to get them broken in but love em.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP

My Crockett & Jones Ross field boots.


----------



## Rearmount

RogerP said:


> My Crockett & Jones Ross field boots.


CJ boots are gorgeous, I love the sleek lasts that they use. I've been rocking a pair of Stow boots from Trickers for the past few years and have nothing but great things to say about them as well.


----------



## RogerP

Rearmount said:


> CJ boots are gorgeous, I love the sleek lasts that they use. I've been rocking a pair of Stow boots from Trickers for the past few years and have nothing but great things to say about them as well.


Tricker's Stow is an absolute classic. I wrote a review of a pair here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/trickers-stow-country-boot-review/


----------



## urbino

I have a pair of Stows, as well, but in their Latigo leather instead of calf.


----------



## Rearmount

RogerP said:


> Tricker's Stow is an absolute classic. I wrote a review of a pair here:
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/trickers-stow-country-boot-review/


Oh that's nice! Glad to see another AAAC member here. I always felt a commando sole on a boot like these wouldn't really work, but now you have me reconsidering.


----------



## Gunnar_917

RogerP said:


> My Crockett & Jones Ross field boots.


Very nice!

Brother of OoO


----------



## RogerP

Rearmount said:


> Oh that's nice! Glad to see another AAAC member here. I always felt a commando sole on a boot like these wouldn't really work, but now you have me reconsidering.


Cheers!



urbino said:


> I have a pair of Stows, as well, but in their Latigo leather instead of calf.


I always thought one of the best things about the Stow is that it comes in a couple dozen variations of material, colour and outsole combinations. Something for everyone!


Gunnar_917 said:


> Very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## urbino

RogerP said:


> I always thought one of the best things about the Stow is that it comes in a couple dozen variations of material, colour and outsole combinations. Something for everyone!


Quite true. And I added another variation, two-toning mine with polish.

As traditional English country boots go, though, I have to say the Galway from Edward Green is better, imo. Mine aren't custom, but they fit like they might as well be (which is mostly just dumb luck, of course). They might be the most comfortable boots I own. I mean, lightweight suede chukkas are comfier for lounging around the house, obviously, but they wouldn't be if I had to be on my feet in them much, and certainly not in any kind of adverse weather. The Galways have become my go-to boot if it's raining or snowing. Those things are legit.


----------



## skriefal

The unfortunate thing with the Stow is that the fit is about as wide as Texas, and with a generous instep. I have slightly wide feet (well *one* of them) but seemingly not wide enough or high-volume enough for the standard Trickers fitting 5. But they're great shoes for those who can wear them!

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rearmount

skriefal said:


> The unfortunate thing with the Stow is that the fit is about as wide as Texas, and with a generous instep. I have slightly wide feet (well *one* of them) but seemingly not wide enough or high-volume enough for the standard Trickers fitting 5. But they're great shoes for those who can wear them!


I threw in a pair of Superfeet low profile insoles in mine to take up some of the room. I've used Superfeet in all my different hiking and backpacking boots to take up space depending on the thickness of socks I'm wearing. The support is fantastic, too!


----------



## skriefal

Rearmount said:


> I threw in a pair of Superfeet low profile insoles in mine to take up some of the room. I've used Superfeet in all my different hiking and backpacking boots to take up space depending on the thickness of socks I'm wearing. The support is fantastic, too!


I've experimented with inserts like the Superfeet. Usually they work okay-ish in the middle portion of the shoe. But they often don't leave enough space at the toes, don't help with width, and can negatively affect the fit at the heel. A "3/4" length insert helps with the toe space but doesn't help heel fit. They've made poor-fitting shoes fit slightly less bad but still somewhat poor-ish.


----------



## urbino

I had to put mine on to remember how they fit. They do have a lot of volume, but I don't find it offensive. Partly because I have high insteps and prefer extra volume to not enough.


----------



## RogerP

urbino said:


> Quite true. And I added another variation, two-toning mine with polish.
> 
> As traditional English country boots go, though, I have to say the Galway from Edward Green is better, imo. Mine aren't custom, but they fit like they might as well be (which is mostly just dumb luck, of course). They might be the most comfortable boots I own. I mean, lightweight suede chukkas are comfier for lounging around the house, obviously, but they wouldn't be if I had to be on my feet in them much, and certainly not in any kind of adverse weather. The Galways have become my go-to boot if it's raining or snowing. Those things are legit.


Galways are unquestionably higher up the hierarchy than Trickers. They are also unquestionably much more costly. My Zug (heather gorse) Galways below I will wear in the very worst of weather. With that thick oil and wax-infused grain, Veldtshoen construction and rugged outsole they are more than made for it. My dressier Galways exist for looking good, and they do that very well indeed.


----------



## urbino

RogerP said:


> Galways are unquestionably higher up the hierarchy than Trickers. They are also unquestionably much more costly. My Zug (heather gorse) Galways below I will wear in the very worst of weather. With that thick oil and wax-infused grain, Veldtshoen construction and rugged outsole they are more than made for it. My dressier Galways exist for looking good, and they do that very well indeed.


Nice! Mine are the walnut country calf.

They are more costly, but I don't pay a lot of attention to that when evaluating quality. Once the money's spent, it's spent. All my boots start on an equal footing (so to speak), once I've bought them. I'm gonna wear (and praise) whatever feels best and looks best on me, regardless of cost.

I have multiple pairs of Indy boots, for example, any of which are nearly as comfortable as the Galways, and I trust very nearly as much in bad weather (the ones with lug soles, anyway). They are, in my opinion, superior in just about every way to the much more expensive pair of Vibergs I have, and as a result I wear them a lot more. In contrast, the Galways are much more expensive than the Stows, but, in my experience, they also deliver more.

Enough more to justify the cost? Everybody has to decide that for themselves. The Stow is already an excellent boot.


----------



## cc800

I am a big fan of the Byron boot


----------



## RogerP

Edward Green Kensington:


----------



## RogerP

Duplicate


----------



## skriefal

urbino said:


> I had to put mine on to remember how they fit. They do have a lot of volume, but I don't find it offensive. Partly because I have high insteps and prefer extra volume to not enough.


High-insteppers have it easy. There seem to be many shoes and boots designed for higher-than-average insteps. But few designed for lower-than-average insteps.


----------



## ImolaRed

skriefal said:


> High-insteppers have it easy. There seem to be many shoes and boots designed for higher-than-average insteps. But few designed for lower-than-average insteps.


Unless you're trying to get your damn foot into a lace less boot! My Lofgren Engineer boots area pain to put on with my high instep.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed

New boots!

These are some serious boots.......

Whites/Division Road Logger 350









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

skriefal said:


> High-insteppers have it easy. There seem to be many shoes and boots designed for higher-than-average insteps. But few designed for lower-than-average insteps.


I dunno about easy. I find it quite difficult to find shoes that fit properly. To get enough room across the top, I generally have to buy a half-size big, which leaves things loose in the toe and heel. There are some lasts I simply can't wear in any size.


----------



## urbino

ImolaRed said:


> New boots!
> 
> These are some serious boots.......
> 
> Whites/Division Road Logger 350
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! A pair of White's is on the list for someday.

I can't tell from that angle. Did you get the full White arch and heel? It looks more like their more "normal" last.


----------



## ImolaRed

urbino said:


> Nice! A pair of White's is on the list for someday.
> 
> I can't tell from that angle. Did you get the full White arch and heel? It looks more like their more "normal" last.


They are unique and made for Division Road in Seattle.

55 Last on the 350 Cruiser but with a logger heal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

ImolaRed said:


> They are unique and made for Division Road in Seattle.
> 
> 55 Last on the 350 Cruiser but with a logger heal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see. My Stows were a Division Road collab.


----------



## Atom_99

I like waterproof Johnston and Murphy’s. May not be same construction level as AE but mine have lasted 5 years and still look good.

On weekends, I like Danner and Nike.

Workouts: Nike, brooks, Saucony


----------



## stbob

Clark's Desert Shoes, i don't leave home without them... 🥾

















When they ain't on my feet, i insert artificial feet into the shoes to help maintain their shape... 🦶


----------



## Pongster

Formal: Church’s, Santoni

Sneakers: NMD, Yeezy


----------



## JD10

For work I’m usually in my eccos
Casual I’m in sperry flops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took

I rock "Dad Shoes" 















































































Time is a gift...


----------



## Birddog1

With suits Brooks Brothers cordovan, also in black. I believe years ago when I purchased mine they were made by Alden. Gucci with my tux and my 1155 Redwings for work.


----------



## kritameth

I'm sad my Alden is collecting dust, not very literally as it's in a dust bag, due to the very casual nature of my current job. A big part of my job is in lab and often I'm constantly running around and standing most of the day. First few days on the job I was wearing my Converse, only to come home with very sore knees. Since then I've always worn high cushioning running shoes, which at the moment happens to be a HOKA, my favorite brand of running shoes. Might not be the best looking running shoes, but the feel on feet is nothing short of Grand Seiko.


----------



## Gunnar_917

took said:


> I rock "Dad Shoes"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


Nice collection of NBs

Brother of OoO


----------



## took

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice collection of NBs
> 
> Brother of OoO


Thank you. Just snagged these "Nice Kicks" collabs.









Time is a gift...


----------



## Bswcollection

If you have never heard of him look up Mark Chris! He’s in Miami and makes the best quality loafers ever. I have never worn them out and not gotten stopped and complimented about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianinCA




----------



## tmvle5m

Alden cordovan always


----------



## G1Ninja

Adidas had a customizer for their shoes but they shut it down. If they start it again, I would custom about three pairs of Sambas.


----------



## seek3r

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

took said:


> Thank you. Just snagged these "Nice Kicks" collabs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


Nice

I'm a Jordan's/ Air Max / Huarache guy.

My days of Jordan's are probably gone because of the resale market.

Brother of OoO


----------



## Wound Up

Thank you for supporting New Balance.

They did a massive development project (over $500 million) about 300 yards from one of my apartment buildings, which increased the value of my asset a lot and has spurred much more development in the area.


----------



## took

Wound Up said:


> Thank you for supporting New Balance.
> 
> They did a massive development project (over $500 million) about 300 yards from one of my apartment buildings, which increased the value of my asset a lot and has spurred much more development in the area.


Just doing my part lol



















































Time is a gift...


----------



## Gunnar_917

took said:


> Just doing my part lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


I like those burnt orange / rust collided ones.

Then again I do have a thing for tan shoes and sneakers


















Brother of OoO


----------



## TrlRnr

I have a pair of Ugg boots that are completely lined with sheep's wool ...amazing how comfortable that makes them. Several pairs of Red Wings, too – great, long-lasting construction on them.


----------



## Gunnar_917

New pair of Barkers









Brother of OoO


----------



## took

Gunnar_917 said:


> I like those burnt orange / rust collided ones.
> 
> Then again I do have a thing for tan shoes and sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother of OoO


I can't do Jordan's (don't fit my legs right), but my 11 month old rocks them. These are   Jordan 11 Retro "Little Flex" & Jordan 1 Mid SE (waiting for delivery).
















Time is a gift...


----------



## bobski

RogerP said:


> Galways are unquestionably higher up the hierarchy than Trickers. They are also unquestionably much more costly. My Zug (heather gorse) Galways below I will wear in the very worst of weather. With that thick oil and wax-infused grain, Veldtshoen construction and rugged outsole they are more than made for it. My dressier Galways exist for looking good, and they do that very well indeed.


You've got some beautiful shoes. Are you on SF by any chance?


----------



## brianinCA

Dres shoes - Meermin (nicer) and Florsheim (beaters) 

Boots - Danner Bull Run Moc Toe 6" in black

Athletic/Casual - Adidas ultra boost / Nike presto or flyknit racer / Converse


----------



## PeteJ

DocLogic said:


> I was curious if we have any shoe guys here. If so, what do you guys like to wear?
> 
> For me
> 
> Business Formal: Allen Edmonds
> Business Casual: Frye
> Date Night/Night on the town: Jeffery West or Oliver Sweeney
> 
> What about you guys?


For work, only Crockett and Jones with a suit.

Day to day I wear Scarpa hiking shoes, or for anything hairier I have some Scarpa Delta and Nang Pa La boots.

I'm quite brand loyal.


----------



## CSG

*****, most of you should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## projekt-h

These are probably the nicest and most comfortable shoes I've ever bought. Timberland handmade series Bardstown plain toe ox. I totally get the $285/pr msrp, even though I'd have never paid that... scored for $60/pr... should have bought more at that price.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

Winter is approaching and I'm hoping this will finally be the year I can break-in my Red Wing 1907. Have had it for 5 years, wearing it on and off every other winter. Even with thick wool socks I've had to tape my heels with Leukotape to stop blistering. I'd like to think I know boots sizing/break-in pretty well, having worn many Red Wings, Nicks, Whites, Aldens, Wolverines, but breaking in this moc is a whole different kind of hell. But how can I give up, just look at it!


----------



## soystephen

Now that fall/winter is coming, I'm strapping up in my Thursday boots! Amazing quality boots for $200.


----------



## NewGuard84

Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - If they were historically good enough for US Inauguration Day, they are good enough for little old me  (Here's hoping Joey B has a shiny new pair.)

Allen Edmonds - Various other models, hard to beat the value at the price point.

Frye is a favourite as well. Danner, Nike and Mizuno round out my usual go-to brands for a variety of uses. All picks generally based on value for a price point.


----------



## Mediocre

My dress/business casual shoes are all sitting around wondering if they will ever be worn again. They are not really necessary in my home office. 

My days now are filled with Reebok Nanos, Speed TRs, and Lifters. My choice for running is Brooks Launch 3.


----------



## kritameth

NewGuard84 said:


> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue - If they were historically good enough for US Inauguration Day, they are good enough for little old me  (Here's hoping Joey B has a shiny new pair.)


+1. Shell Cordovan Park Avenue is one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## The Professional

Great boots once you get them broken in. Mine took about a year of wear to really break in. Had them resoled once already last year after about 2 years of wear.



kritameth said:


> Winter is approaching and I'm hoping this will finally be the year I can break-in my Red Wing 1907. Have had it for 5 years, wearing it on and off every other winter. Even with thick wool socks I've had to tape my heels with Leukotape to stop blistering. I'd like to think I know boots sizing/break-in pretty well, having worn many Red Wings, Nicks, Whites, Aldens, Wolverines, but breaking in this moc is a whole different kind of hell. But how can I give up, just look at it!
> View attachment 15510641


----------



## kritameth

The Professional said:


> Great boots once you get them broken in. Mine took about a year of wear to really break in. Had them resoled once already last year after about 2 years of wear.


Needed that encouragement! I'm going to pull them out of storage when I get home tonight and try to wear them as much as possible this winter.


----------



## dfwcowboy

kritameth said:


> Winter is approaching and I'm hoping this will finally be the year I can break-in my Red Wing 1907. Have had it for 5 years, wearing it on and off every other winter. Even with thick wool socks I've had to tape my heels with Leukotape to stop blistering. I'd like to think I know boots sizing/break-in pretty well, having worn many Red Wings, Nicks, Whites, Aldens, Wolverines, but breaking in this moc is a whole different kind of hell. But how can I give up, just look at it!


I currently have a pair of Red Wing 8416 which is similar to yours, but is made on the 23 last. Yours is made on the 45 last which Red Wing claims is made to accommodate footbeds to "adjust fit". So you might look into that.

It shouldn't take months to break in any shoe or boot unless there's a sizing problem or the last just isn't going to work for you. I've owned north of a dozen Red Wings over the years. The oil based leather eventually gets very soft to the point at which it doesn't hold its shape very well. You can speed that process up by going over them often with saddle soap and conditioner until they get where you want them. That might make them more comfortable.

If I ever buy another pair of Red Wing Heritage boots it will probably be the Iron Ranger. My favorite Red Wings to wear in the winter are my 2218.


----------



## kritameth

dfwcowboy said:


> I currently have a pair of Red Wing 8416 which is similar to yours, but is made on the 23 last. Yours is made on the 45 last which Red Wing claims is made to accommodate footbeds to "adjust fit". So you might look into that.
> 
> It shouldn't take months to break in any shoe or boot unless there's a sizing problem or the last just isn't going to work for you. I've owned north of a dozen Red Wings over the years. The oil based leather eventually gets very soft to the point at which it doesn't hold its shape very well. You can speed that process up by going over them often with saddle soap and conditioner until they get where you want them. That might make them more comfortable.
> 
> If I ever buy another pair of Red Wing Heritage boots it will probably be the Iron Ranger. My favorite Red Wings to wear in the winter are my 2218.


Thank you very much for this, @dfwcowboy! I will be looking into it, and might also head down to the Red Wing store to have a SA take a physical assessment. It really is the oddest thing, but I've always just thought it was due to it being a moc toe and thus stiffer around the toe box. In this press photo you can see creases on the toe box, which mine, after several winters, still have not developed because it's so stiff.


----------



## dfwcowboy

kritameth said:


> Thank you very much for this, @dfwcowboy! I will be looking into it, and might also head down to the Red Wing store to have a SA take a physical assessment. It really is the oddest thing, but I've always just thought it was due to it being a moc toe and thus stiffer around the toe box. In this press photo you can see creases on the toe box, which mine, after several winters, still have not developed because it's so stiff.


The toe area is usually the last part to sink into the midsole during the break in. My 8416's have a similar toe design and they were uncomfortable in that area until they broke in, but even then seem to be lacking in the toe area. They are acceptable, but not great. I can certainly see how they are just not going to work for some. The store might be able to help with a different footbed. They should also have a stretcher that can give you a bit more room, but I would only do that as a last resort.


----------



## kritameth

dfwcowboy said:


> The toe area is usually the last part to sink into the midsole during the break in. My 8416's have a similar toe design and they were uncomfortable in that area until they broke in, but even then seem to be lacking in the toe area. They are acceptable, but not great. I can certainly see how they are just not going to work for some. The store might be able to help with a different footbed. They should also have a stretcher that can give you a bit more room, but I would only do that as a last resort.


Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate it! Really thankful for all this new knowledge, it's motivated me to get back into boots. It's been 2 years since I've touched any pair of boots, so I'm very much looking forward to this upcoming winter. ??


----------



## dfwcowboy

kritameth said:


> Thanks a bunch, I really appreciate it! Really thankful for all this new knowledge, it's motivated me to get back into boots. It's been 2 years since I've touched any pair of boots, so I'm very much looking forward to this upcoming winter. 🍻🍻


I currently own 5 pairs of boots right now and I've owned dozens of others over the years. By far my favorite is my Alden Indy boots. I've been wearing them about twice per week for the past several years. They are expensive, but well worth it. If I didn't already own 5 pair of boots I'd probably buy another pair. Most people who have owned a pair will tell you they are the best boots they have ever owned.


----------



## Mediocre

My favorite pair of boots are Justin Bent Rail (I think that is the name). Not your typical Justin work boot, though I own some of those as well


----------



## ___steve______

urbino said:


> I haven't bought any _new_ boots, but I did wear my black St. Crispin jodhpurs today. Along with my Timex Marlin with black faux-alligator strap, and black Allen Edmonds Manistee belt.
> 
> I may have to start a Monthly Shoes Worn Report thread, like the one for watches.


Apologies I know this is an old post, but would you detail the style of SC jodhpur you own? Looking for a pair myself
My recent purchase - Edward Green Chelsea in Dark Oak Antique, 82 last. Expensive but luckily my local retailer has a few EG's at 50%


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee

Do these count as shoes?


----------



## RogerP

An excellent entry point to quality welted footwear - Carlos Santos jumper boot in patinaed grain.


----------



## urbino

___steve______ said:


> Apologies I know this is an old post, but would you detail the style of SC jodhpur you own? Looking for a pair myself
> My recent purchase - Edward Green Chelsea in Dark Oak Antique, 82 last. Expensive but luckily my local retailer has a few EG's at 50%
> View attachment 15551187


And I apologize for not seeing your question till now. The St.C Jodhpurs are, I'm sad to say, possibly the least comfortable footwear I've ever owned. They are extremely uncomfortable around the ankles, pinching and binding when they should be bending and flexing, and the buckles digging into the front of my ankle bone. These are the only jodhpurs I've owned, so maybe it's more a function of the style of boot than St.C's execution of that style. I couldn't say. I can't imagine all jodhpurs are this uncomfortable, though.

Also, the buckles don't have nearly enough clearance for the thickness of strap they use. Makes getting them on and off a real chore; far more difficult than it needs to be. And that *is *a problem with St.C's execution. I can't say I recommend them.

50% off Greens is a good deal!


----------



## ___steve______

urbino said:


> And I apologize for not seeing your question till now. The St.C Jodhpurs are, I'm sad to say, possibly the least comfortable footwear I've ever owned. They are extremely uncomfortable around the ankles, pinching and binding when they should be bending and flexing, and the buckles digging into the front of my ankle bone. These are the only jodhpurs I've owned, so maybe it's more a function of the style of boot than St.C's execution of that style. I couldn't say. I can't imagine all jodhpurs are this uncomfortable, though.
> 
> Also, the buckles don't have nearly enough clearance for the thickness of strap they use. Makes getting them on and off a real chore; far more difficult than it needs to be. And that *is *a problem with St.C's execution. I can't say I recommend them.
> 
> 50% off Greens is a good deal!


Thank you for getting back to me!
Sorry to hear they were underwhelming. I am looking into Jodphurs from several brands, so it was useful to hear, especially regarding the construction. I love the design and history of the style.


----------



## AAMC

Bit of a shoe addict here

One of the latest, these Wildsmith




























Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

AAMC said:


> Bit of a shoe addict here
> 
> One of the latest, these Wildsmith
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Wild smith make some very nicely out together shoes

Bro of OoO


----------



## leathers

I'm a fan of Allen Edmonds - both formal and informal in my closet. Donald Pliner too...


----------



## BostonWatcher

Until recently, I had been not much of a shoe guy, but an Allen Edmonds fan, and still am - however, within the last few years there have been some great direct to consumer brands popping up like Cobbler Union (IMO, these are better than AE), Thursday Boots (IMO, as good as AE for lower cost), Grant Stone - and many others.

I also discovered Edward Green, and my wallet is hurting me as I've purchased 6 pairs of boots/shoes in the past month from a variety of companies/brands.

Cobbler Union - Winchester boots (black calf) and Smith loafers (Museum Brown, on special order).

Thursday Boots - Duke in brown.

Edward Green - Winchester Monks in brown calf and Duke loafers in the same color.

Forgot, also got a pair of Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" double monks in black - could not pass up the half price sale.

I have a pair of Alden plain toe boots on order - won't get them until end of April as it's a special order with a special rubber sole.

Basically, I have become a shoe guy because I recently found out what makes a shoe well constructed, and when I went through my closet, realized that I had many styles that were not so good other than my AE's - which I have three pair of - boat shoes, driving mocs and one pair of Lake Bluff basket weave loafers - not worn that much.

Hey, it's much less all together than one of the watches I want - so I'm saving money - right?


----------



## Colin59

I'm British so prefer British shoes. Crockett and Jones or Edward Green but I do have a couple of pairs of Alde bought when I visited the US.


----------



## Kasuking

I was looking into that thread like: Damn i've found the sneaker heads here hahaha. 
So anyways. Here are some gorgeous Air Jordan 1's.








Regards, Kenan


----------



## Gunnar_917

Kasuking said:


> I was looking into that thread like: Damn i've found the sneaker heads here hahaha.
> So anyways. Here are some gorgeous Air Jordan 1's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards, Kenan


You bought mids???? eewwwwwww

Just kidding; you hankering for the carmines this weekend?


----------



## John MS

Allen Edmonds Bergamo.


----------



## took

Redwing Beckman's









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## th6252

wschofield3 said:


> Until recently, I had been not much of a shoe guy, but an Allen Edmonds fan, and still am - however, within the last few years there have been some great direct to consumer brands popping up like Cobbler Union (IMO, these are better than AE), Thursday Boots (IMO, as good as AE for lower cost), Grant Stone - and many others.
> 
> I also discovered Edward Green, and my wallet is hurting me as I've purchased 6 pairs of boots/shoes in the past month from a variety of companies/brands.
> 
> Cobbler Union - Winchester boots (black calf) and Smith loafers (Museum Brown, on special order).
> 
> Thursday Boots - Duke in brown.
> 
> Edward Green - Winchester Monks in brown calf and Duke loafers in the same color.
> 
> Forgot, also got a pair of Brooks Brothers "Golden Fleece" double monks in black - could not pass up the half price sale.
> 
> I have a pair of Alden plain toe boots on order - won't get them until end of April as it's a special order with a special rubber sole.
> 
> Basically, I have become a shoe guy because I recently found out what makes a shoe well constructed, and when I went through my closet, realized that I had many styles that were not so good other than my AE's - which I have three pair of - boat shoes, driving mocs and one pair of Lake Bluff basket weave loafers - not worn that much.
> 
> Hey, it's much less all together than one of the watches I want - so I'm saving money - right?


that's high praise for Thursday Boots, been curious about them for a while now.


----------



## Simon

kritameth said:


> Thank you very much for this, @dfwcowboy! I will be looking into it, and might also head down to the Red Wing store to have a SA take a physical assessment. It really is the oddest thing, but I've always just thought it was due to it being a moc toe and thus stiffer around the toe box. In this press photo you can see creases on the toe box, which mine, after several winters, still have not developed because it's so stiff.
> View attachment 15547711


Strange - I have the identical boot - and they were comfortable out of the box- leather broke in quickly and in the right place - love 'em
unlike my ltds Irish Setter mocs that are still brutally stiff


----------



## Simon

Big Shoe n boot fan - almost to the point of being an issue!

Multiples by: DocMarten's Made in Englands; Solovair, Trickers
Crocket n Jones Cordovan; Grenson, Duckers, Redwings, Julian handmade, 
Alfred Sergeant, William Lennon custom made, RRLs, Trainers = New Balance 991s


----------



## SuttoFL

I like my shoes to be versatile and somewhat rugged as I often find myself walking across rainy/snowy ramps heading to and from the plane. My main work shoe is the Johnston & Murphy XC4 Banning Cap Toe. It looks like a normal cap toe shoe but has a good rubber sole and is waterproof. In bigger weather I wear my black Red Wing boots.

For casual I like Cole Haan sneakers.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Simon said:


> Big Shoe n boot fan - almost to the point of being an issue!
> 
> Multiples by: DocMarten's Made in Englands; Solovair, Trickers
> *Crocket n Jones* Cordovan; *Grenson*, Duckers, Redwings, Julian handmade,
> *Alfred Sergeant*, William Lennon custom made, RRLs, Trainers = New Balance 991s


Heavily English footwear. NICE!!!

Throw in Churchs and Jeffrey West and you have most of my dress shoe collection to the above


----------



## th6252

Speaking of English footwear, I have a pair of Loake’s I purchased a few years back and I’d say they’re every bit as good as AE, at an even cheaper price.


----------



## Simon

Gunnar_917 said:


> Heavily English footwear. NICE!!!
> 
> Throw in Churchs and Jeffrey West and you have most of my dress shoe collection to the above


wore Church's for Sunday best for years  feet got wider so moved over to Trickers
Jeffrey west too pointy slim cool for this old boy - but love the style/craftmanship
I live 50mins from Northampton in the UK so am able to go the factory shops and buy discounted


----------



## urbino

I feel like I've barely worn shoes over the past year. With all this self-quarantining, I've hardly left the house.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Simon said:


> wore Church's for Sunday best for years  feet got wider so moved over to Trickers
> Jeffrey west too pointy slim cool for this old boy - but love the style/craftmanship
> I live 50mins from Northampton in the UK so am able to go the factory shops and buy discounted


Nice, I'd hate to live that close because I dread what Id come back with. Yeah see what you mean, if Church's are too narrow, JW would be even worse!


----------



## Simon

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nice, I'd hate to live that close because I dread what Id come back with. Yeah see what you mean, if Church's are too narrow, JW would be even worse!


Yeh - it gets addictive - like I said - I have way too many and some never really worn - but when you can get them at silly prices cos they have a slight scratch, you feel you must.

Northampton has seen better days and it feel rather sad now - but I love that some of the old factories are still going and you can visit.
If you've never seen the movie "Kinky Boots" (dont worry, its not rude) its an absolute must for shoe fans - and gives a sense of Northampton shoe trade - bit of old England

Its amazing going to these old brick built little factories - often in the middle of a row of old worker's terraced houses - 
the smell, the skilled workers etc - esp liked visiting Edward Green, Trickers, G&S, Solovair 
Barkers is rather more modern & large - but they are now making some great shoes again - recently bought a heavy brogue in London tan for my son


----------



## Gunnar_917

Simon said:


> Yeh - it gets addictive - like I said - I have way too many and some never really worn - but when you can get them at silly prices cos they have a slight scratch, you feel you must.
> 
> Northampton has seen better days and it feel rather sad now - but I love that some of the old factories are still going and you can visit.
> If you've never seen the movie "Kinky Boots" (dont worry, its not rude) its an absolute must for shoe fans - and gives a sense of Northampton shoe trade - bit of old England
> 
> Its amazing going to these old brick built little factories - often in the middle of a row of old worker's terraced houses -
> the smell, the skilled workers etc - esp liked visiting Edward Green, Trickers, G&S, Solovair
> Barkers is rather more modern & large - but they are now making some great shoes again - recently bought a heavy brogue in London tan for my son


Haven't seen kinky boots, know it but not watched it, so will have to see it as it sounds good. Thanks for the recommendation

I know what you mean; the last time I was in London I manage to get a pair of Crockett's for £150 because the left and right shoe were half a size bigger. It worked really well for me because my left foot is marginally bigger than the right and, depending on the last a shoe is made on my shoe size is 9-9.5 (UK sizing). I was asking the guy what happened and he said it wasn't uncommon for someone to try on two sizes and when packing the box they mess up the shoes; if the sale person doesn't check them before the sale is finalised the shop has to discount the shoes.


----------



## michaeld1

I love Golden Fox for affordable, comfortable, minimal break-in, GYW boots.


----------



## Jim Addy

Dress - Allen Edmonds

Everything else. Whatever. 

Jim


----------



## Caterpillar Guy

I spend a lot of time outdoors in my job. My longtime go-tos are a well worn pair of Asolo TPs 520s. I'm on the 3rd set of soles in 12 years.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Caterpillar Guy said:


> I spend a lot of time outdoors in my job. My longtime go-tos are a well worn pair of Asolo TPs 520s. I'm on the 3rd set of soles in 12 years.
> View attachment 15876774


I've had 4 pair of these since 2001 and wear them nearly every day September through May.


----------

